# Youtube: Tropes vs. Women - Frauenrechtlerin muss wegen Morddrohungen Haus verlassen



## Gast1669461003 (28. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: Tropes vs. Women - Frauenrechtlerin muss wegen Morddrohungen Haus verlassen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: Tropes vs. Women - Frauenrechtlerin muss wegen Morddrohungen Haus verlassen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. August 2014)

Neben "Aufmerksamkeit" und "Kritik" erhält die Frau übrigens auch viel Zuspruch und Lob.


----------



## Odin333 (28. August 2014)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Neben "Aufmerksamkeit" und "Kritik" erhält die Frau übrigens auch viel Zuspruch und Lob.



Viel Zuspruch und Lob erhalten auch IS-Terroristen.
Jede noch so dämliche Idee, Weltanschauung oder Religion findet irgendwo auf der Welt Unterstützer.
Das ist in der heutigen Zeit wirklich keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Vordack (28. August 2014)

> Thematisiert werden stereotype Bilder von Frauen in Videospiele*r*n.



Redet sie von Rabowke oder mir?...  und vor allem mit wem??? WELCHE FRAUEN??? Den Channel muss ich mir mal antun.

Voter for bester Verschreiber of the day 

Jetzt verstehe ich auf warum so viele Morddrohungen kamen


----------



## TheDuffman (28. August 2014)

Einige der Beispiele aus dem Video sind wirklich übel. Möchte mal wissen, was sich z.B. die Entwickler von GoW 3 bei der Szenen gedacht haben. Außerdem sind Watch_Dogs und RDR ja wirklich Musterbeispiele für ihre These vom Anfang des Videos.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Viel Zuspruch und Lob erhalten auch IS-Terroristen.
> Jede noch so dämliche Idee, Weltanschauung oder Religion findet irgendwo auf der Welt Unterstützer.


Hast du dir das Video angeschaut? Ich sehe da jedenfalls nichts von einer "dämlichen Idee".

Sie kritisiert doch nur das in Spielen weit verbreitete "Damsel in distress" Prinzip und die Verwendungen von Frauen als "Hingucker".

Und ich finde, sie hat einige sehr gute Argumente für ihre Meinung. Beispielsweise kann man zwar in Watch Dogs einen tödlichen Streit zwischen einem Paar verhindern, bekommt aber nur dann eine Belohnung, wenn man solange wartet, bis der Mann wirklich handgreiflich wird. Ein vorzeitiges Verhindern der Straftat wird dadurch als schlechtere Wahl dargestellt.

Davon abgesehen: keine einzige* reine Meinungsäußerung *hat es verdient, mit *Morddrohungen *beantwortet zu werden.


----------



## Endbenutzer (28. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/InternetAristocrat
https://www.youtube.com/user/Thunderf00t

videos über diese professionellen quängler und opfer anschauen... dan entscheiden ob man über fräulein anita lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Shredhead (28. August 2014)

Och, war die kleine RadFem mal wieder zu lange aus dem Scheinwerferlicht?
Da kann man dann natürlich mal wieder den 100sten dummen Trollkommentar zur realen Drohung aufbauschen. Das arme Opfer...


----------



## TheDuffman (28. August 2014)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Och, war die kleine RadFem mal wieder zu lange aus dem Scheinwerferlicht?
> Da kann man dann natürlich mal wieder den 100sten dummen Trollkommentar zur realen Drohung aufbauschen. Das arme Opfer...



Wenn in den Morddrohungen deine Adresse auftaucht, würdest auch du die auch Ernst nehmen. Es gibt genügend Irre da draußen.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Der Punkt mit Watch Dogs zeigt es am besten: Man merkt, es wird von Männern programmiert. Wobei das auch damit zu tun haben kann, dass die Programmierer keine Lust/Zeit hatten, etwas einzubauen wie das Rufen eines Krankenwagens. Das kann einige Gründe haben. Wie auch immer, dieser Typ zeigt, dass das, was sie sagt, absolut stimmt.


----------



## Peterparker87 (28. August 2014)

*Wirklich?*



Shredhead schrieb:


> Och, war die kleine RadFem mal wieder zu lange aus dem Scheinwerferlicht?
> Da kann man dann natürlich mal wieder den 100sten dummen Trollkommentar zur realen Drohung aufbauschen. Das arme Opfer...



Hast du die Tweets gelesen die Sie bekommen hat? Also ich würde das auch nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen und wenn dann noch meine Adresse öffentlich in diesem Zusammenhang auftaucht, wäre mir auch anders.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Frauenrechtlerin?
Sie hat sich doch nur auf irgendein Thema, halt dieses, eingeschossen um Aufmerksamkeit und Geld zu erhalten.
Sie beschwert sich darüber das Frauen als "hintergründige Dekoration gelten" und was ist daran so Schlimm? Mit Männern wird das doch auch oft genug gemacht, auch und gerade von Frauen.
Wichtig ist doch wie sie sich selbst sieht und präsentiert.
Ich denke mal für die wenigsten Kerle sind Frauen nur irgendeine Deko und das wissen die auch ganz genau.
Hier wird nur mal wieder eine Opferrolle generiert, die so nicht vorhanden ist, um Gewinn daraus zu ziehen. Sie tut quasi diese angebliche Opferrolle prostituieren.
Und was bitte ist unnötig sexualisiert? Wer ist sie, daß sie festlegen will, was Nötig ist und was Nicht. Außerdem ist das doch gerade in Videospielen nur die private Phantasie der Nutzer, die so erstmal nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat und der Nutzer wird doch mal träumen dürfen! Gerade weil vielen oft kaum mehr übrig bleibt.
Männer werden auch oft genug sexualisiert, wie jetzt gerade zb. in der einen Szene der Werbung für Two Broke Girls und he was solls man kann sich auch künstlich aufregen.
Nur wir Menschen machen aufgrund unseres Verstandes, ständig ein Aufhebens um so Sexualität, alle anderen Arten gehen damit sehr viel entspannter um.
Und wenn sie ständig so ein Aufhebens macht, dann muß ihr klar sein, daß auch Gegenwind kommt, so ist es nunmal, sie hat da selbst Schuld.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Wie stellen sich denn so Personen wie die eine ideale Welt vor?
Sollen alle anderen Menschen etwa unter ihren Moral und Wertevorstellungen leben?
In einer völlig entsexualisierten Welt? Das wäre dann aber schon arg Menschenfeindlich und Faschistisch.
Sie hat kein Recht darauf anderen Vorschriften zu machen.
Und Nein es ist Nichts falsch daran Frauen auch als Sex"objekte"zu betrachten und nicht auf so graue Mäusschen zu stehen, die ständig nur Nörgeln. Oder doch lieber in einer Welt leben zu wollen in der Frauen sich auch mal hübsch anziehen, anstatt ständig im Ganzkörperschleier rumzulaufen.
Soll sie doch zum Islam konvertieren, der entspricht vielleicht eher ihren Vorstellungen... ach stimmt ja dort dürfte sie sich wohl garnicht so echauffieren. Vielleicht ist sie aber auch nur so eine Amerikanerin aus dem "Bible Belt". Nein wir können nur hoffen, daß so Menschen nie wieder die Deutungshoheit über Anstand und Moral erhalten.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Frauen werden aber leider noch mehr als Männer zu Objekten gemacht. Dass das mit Männern auch gemacht wird, hat aber nicht die Brisanz. Dabei ist beides eigentlich kompletter Bullshit. Aber was will man machen, solange derartige Vorsellungen über Gender und Sexus durch die Medien (Fernsehen, Spiele, Filme etc.) verbreitet werden und die Unternehmen das aufgreifen, um ihre Produkte zu verkaufen, wird da nichts so schnell ändern.
Und du hast recht, Urbs, viele nehmen das Problem vielleicht nicht wahr, aber das ist der Knackpunkt. Denn die Gefahr besteht, dass viele sich dann denken "ja, das ist nun mal so, dass Frauen sowas passiert". Man muss aber dafür sensibilisiert werden, dass es nicht so ist und dass schlicht scheiße ist, was da passiert.


----------



## Peterparker87 (28. August 2014)

Ich finde es unerheblich ob man das gut oder schlecht findet was sie macht, darum geht es hier nicht. Sondern das ihr auf ziemlich perverse Weise Gewalt und Tod angedroht wird. Das ist ein absolutes No Go, Ihre Adresse veröffentlichen um Ihre Bedrohungslage noch mehr zu erhöhen auch.
Wenn man nicht mag was Sie sagt, dann kommentiert man es sachlich oder ignoriert Sie, aber nicht so. Denn nur weil jemand vermeintlichen "Bullshit" labert, droht man Ihn/Ihr nicht. Ich finde es übrigens nicht das man gut Frauen als reine Sexobjekte zu betrachten, ich kann jemanden Sexy und heiß finden muss Sie dafür aber nicht auf ein Objekt reduzieren.


----------



## Odin333 (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sie kritisiert doch nur das in Spielen weit verbreitete "Damsel in distress" Prinzip und die Verwendungen von Frauen als "Hingucker".


Und was gibt es daran zu kritisieren? Die Spiele sind für eine überwiegend Männliche Zielgruppe produziert worden und Männer reagieren nunmal auf genau diese Reize und wenn die gute Frau diese Natürlichen Verhaltensweisen abschaffen möchte, dann tut es mir leid, ist das dämlich.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und ich finde, sie hat einige sehr gute Argumente für ihre Meinung. Beispielsweise kann man zwar in Watch Dogs einen tödlichen Streit zwischen einem Paar verhindern, bekommt aber nur dann eine Belohnung, wenn man solange wartet, bis der Mann wirklich handgreiflich wird. Ein vorzeitiges Verhindern der Straftat wird dadurch als schlechtere Wahl dargestellt.


Das ist ein Argument, das ich akzeptiere, soetwas muss nicht sein. Aber die restlichen Beispiele wie Bioshock, LANoir, Hitman, Farcry, Assassins Creed, GTA ect. lasse ich sicher nicht gelten.



Worrel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: keine einzige* reine Meinungsäußerung *hat es verdient, mit *Morddrohungen *beantwortet zu werden.


Natürlich nicht, darum ging es mir auch nie. Jeder kann soviel Müll verzapfen, wie er möchte, solange er andere Menschen nicht belästigt.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Wieso hat es die Brisanz wenn es mit Frauen gemacht wird und wieso hat es die nicht wenn es mit Männern gemacht wird?
Ist es etwa weniger Schlimm, wenn ein Mann Opfer von Gewalt wird? Und Fakt ist Männer werden häufiger Opfer von Gewalt.
Wobei jetzt hier im speziellen keiner Frau Gewalt angetan wird, es handelt sich hier um Videospiele! Wenn Frauen sich da angesprochen fühlen und nicht drüber stehen können, dann haben die vielleicht auch zuallererst mal ein persönliches Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit, what ever...
Was für Vorstellungen über Gender und Sexus sollten denn deiner Meinung nach kursieren? Wie gesagt die Kirchen haben den menschen lange genug versucht einzureden, daß Sexualität etwas schlechtes wäre und diese Zeiten kann nun auch niemand ehrlich wieder haben wollen.
Was passiert denn? So Dinge wie in Indien? Was haben die jetzt mit Videospielen zu tun? Sorry aber die Kerle dort haben noch ganz andere Probleme mit sich selbst als nur Videospiele, deren Frauenbild ist etwas über Jahrhunderte über Generationen gewachsenes.
Aber wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn wir jetzt anfangen so "Kunst"produkte zu verbieten, bloß weil irgendein leicht gestrickter geist nicht damit umgehen kann und sich selbst nicht im Griff hat und wo hören die Verbote dann wieder auf.
Wenn wir mit so Verboten anfangen, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn wir im Polizeistaat aufwachen und Nein auch der wird kein Sicherheitsparadies sein, auch dort wird es Opfer geben.
Menschen die ein schönes Leben haben, brauchen weniger Videospiele um ein "Glücksgefühl" zu erlangen und die kommen auch weniger Leicht auf die schiefe Bahn, aber dafür das es passiert tragen Videospiele nicht die Verantwortung, so Leicht darf man es sich nicht machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Frauen gelten in Videogames als hintergründige Dekoration? Dann sind männliche Background-Tänzer auf einem Britney Spears-Konzert auch nur hintergründige Dekoration (was ja tatsächlich stimmt) und das gehört aufs schärfste kritisiert, weil es genauso sexistisch ist.  

Aber ernsthaft...so sehr mir diese Diskussion auf die Nerven geht, da ich mich mit dieser ständig geschwungenen Feminismuskeule einfach nicht anfreunden kann, Morddrohungen sind absolut unnötig. Diese Frau sagt nur ihre Meinung und übt mehr oder weniger konstruktive Kritik, was durchaus zu respektieren ist. Manche Leute kennen ihre Grenzen aber einfach nicht.
Allerdings sind Videospiele nunmal Videospiele und auch wenn sie mittlerweile ein salonfähiges Massenmedium geworden sind, sind männliche Spieler (und eventuell Lesben mit Vorliebe für leicht bekleidete Damen, die es vor dem Drachen zu beschützen gilt) trotzdem die bevorzugte Zielgruppe. Und weil es nunmal einfach nur Videospiele sind, die in keinster Weise realistisch sind, sollten auch Feministinnen souverän bleiben.

Frauen wie Männer sind gleichermaßen "Sexobjekte". Punkt. Aus.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Zitat "Ich finde es übrigens nicht das man gut Frauen als reine Sexobjekte zu betrachten, ich kann jemanden Sexy und heiß finden muss Sie dafür aber nicht auf ein Objekt reduzieren."

Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Und wieso reduziert man eine Frau, wenn man sie AUCH, aber eben nicht nur als Sexobjekt betrachtet? Jeder Hetero Mann möchte auch Sex mit einer Frau haben die er toll findet und daran ist Nichts schlechtes.
Und ja es fühlt sich toll an, wenn diese "niederen" Instinkte angesprochen werden.
Also ich wöllte nicht in einer Welt leben in der es sowas überhaupt nicht mehr gibt, nur weil irgendwelche Querulanten anderen ihre "kranke" Moral aufzwingen.
Zitat "Denn nur weil jemand vermeintlichen "Bullshit" labert..." ...dazu ein Sprichwort "Wenn die Klugen immer nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt!! Aber sicher hast du Recht, daß Morddrohungen überhaupt garnicht gehen, nur leider ist es halt so, daß die Dummen unsere Welt prägen.


----------



## doomkeeper (28. August 2014)

Ihre Berichte sind zum Teil genau so einseitig wie die Meinung männlicher Zocker.

Das ist genau so als ob ich in eine Frauen-Nacktbar reingehe und dort ein Theater veranstalte dass Männer als Lust und Anschaungsobjekte der weiblichen Gattung dienen.
Der Spielemarkt ist eben so weil es überwiegend von Männer für Männer gemacht wurde. Ergo: Es ist selbstverständlich dass es Männer Fantasien zu sehen gibt die eben einer Frau nicht passen.

Was lernen wir daraus? Wir müssen nix anschauen und nix konsumieren wenn wir es nicht möchten.
Die gute Frau kritisiert aber eh alles was nicht in ihr Weltbild passt und deswegen kriegt sie auch viel Hate.

Es gibt immer noch so etwas wie eine künstlerische Freiheit und ich bin dafür dass die Künstler ihre virtuelle Welt so aufbauen können wie sie es für richtig halten.
Wenn so ein Medium an unsere Gesellschaft angepasst wird dann verliert es seinen Zauber.
Wir haben die Möglichkeit in ein anderes Universum zu schlüpfen und viele haben, in unserem Internetzeitalter, nix besseres zu tun als über jeden Scheiss seine Meinung abzugeben.

Manchmal ist es eben besser wenn man bei gewissen Dingen einfach den Mund hält (auch wenn sie in wenigen Punkten nicht unrecht hat)


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass das bei Frauen an Brisanz gewinnt. Ich kann mich irren, denn bei Männern habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass jemand, der dagegen war, Morddrohungen erhalten hat - das meine ich. Und es logischerweise nicht besser, wenn das gleiche mit Männern gemacht wird bzw. passiert. Es ist genauso dumm.....
Ohne jetzt ein riesen Fass aufzumachen, mit dem sich Frauen-, Gender- und Männerforschung seit mehr als 10 Jahren beschäftigen: Ich bin Ansicht, dass "Weiblichkeit", "Männlichkeit" und "sexueller Trieb" etc.- gesellschaftliche Konstrukte sind, die sich verändern lassen, weil sie eben *konstruiert* sind. Wie das besser aussehen sollte, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein "Gott" bin, der entscheidet, was richtig und falsch ist. Es sei aber gesagt, dass es, so wie es jetzt ist, nicht so pralle ist. 



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Männer reagieren nunmal auf genau diese Reize und wenn die gute Frau diese Natürlichen Verhaltensweisen abschaffen möchte, dann tut es mir leid, ist das dämlich.



Was ist mit schwulen Männer, sind die etwa unnatürlich?!?! "Natürlichkeit" ist relativ zu betrachten. Da es auch wieder vor dem Hintergrund "Konstruktion" zu sehen ist. Natürlich ist das, von dem die Menschen behaupten, es sei natürlich. Aber wie schon gesagt, dass jetzt alles bis ins Detail zu begründen, würde hier deutlich den Rahmen sprengen. 10 Jahre Forschung kann ich hier nicht ausführen.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

10 Jahre Forschung von Leuten die dafür Geld bekommen und das auch noch von bestimmten Lobbygruppen die sich um bestimmte Fördertöpfe herum versammelt haben. Was sagt, daß wohl über die Ergebnisse aus? Sorry aber ich halte die Gender/Mainstreaming Bewegung für gefährlich und Interessen gesteuert und Nein das sind keine Interessen, die der Menschheit als ganzes zugute kommen.
Und naja zuallererstmal sind Triebe natürlich... aber andererseits unterliegt die Art und Weise wie wir die ausleben auch Beeinflußungen durch unsere Kultur und Gesellschaft, da hast du Recht.
Wir Menschen haben halt leider das Problem, daß wir uns mit unserem Verstand rumschlagen müssen, ohne den wäre es wesentlich entspannter, in jeder Hinsicht!
Gäbe es diesen Verstand nicht, gäbe es auch keine so Querulanten wie die Gute um die es hier geht... unter anderem.


----------



## Peterparker87 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Zitat "Ich finde es übrigens nicht das man gut Frauen als reine Sexobjekte zu betrachten, ich kann jemanden Sexy und heiß finden muss Sie dafür aber nicht auf ein Objekt reduzieren."
> 
> Was hat denn das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Und wieso reduziert man eine Frau, wenn man sie AUCH, aber eben nicht nur als Sexobjekt betrachtet? Jeder Hetero Mann möchte auch Sex mit einer Frau haben die er toll findet und daran ist Nichts schlechtes.
> Und ja es fühlt sich toll an, wenn diese "niederen" Instinkte angesprochen werden.




Ganz einfach wenn du jemanden zu Sexobjekt deklarierst sind dir die anderen Werte und Eigenschaften der Person schlicht egal. Sprich dir geht es nur um deinen Trieb. Dir ist es egal was Sie denkt, was Sie fühlt und wie es Ihr geht. Ob sie Nett ist oder ein Arsch. Sie wäre austauschbar. Kann man machen aber dann ist man halt selber ein Arsch. Also entweder bist du so oder verstehst nicht was die Reduzierung auf ein Objekt bedeutet. 




Urbs11 schrieb:


> Zitat "Denn nur weil jemand vermeintlichen "Bullshit" labert..." ...dazu ein Sprichwort "Wenn die Klugen immer nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt!! Aber sicher hast du Recht, daß Morddrohungen überhaupt garnicht gehen, nur leider ist es halt so, daß die Dummen unsere Welt prägen.



Das habe ich ja auch so nicht gesagt, ich habe ja nicht verlangt das du Ihr folgen sollst und das alles Gold ist was Sie sagt. Aber Sie und auch Du kommst aus einem Land in dem zum Glück Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Niemand hat also das Recht Ihr den Mund zu verbieten und Dein Recht ist es sie zu ignorieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass das bei Frauen  an Brisanz gewinnt. Ich kann mich irren, denn bei Männern habe ich noch  nie erlebt, dass jemand, der dagegen war, Morddrohungen erhalten hat -  das meine ich. Und es logischerweise nicht besser, wenn das gleiche mit  Männern gemacht wird bzw. passiert. Es ist genauso dumm.....
> Ohne jetzt ein riesen Fass aufzumachen, mit dem sich Frauen-, Gender-  und Männerforschung seit mehr als 10 Jahren beschäftigen: Ich bin  Ansicht, dass "Weiblichkeit", "Männlichkeit" und "sexueller Trieb" etc.-  gesellschaftliche Konstrukte sind, die sich verändern lassen, weil sie  eben *konstruiert* sind. Wie das besser aussehen sollte,  kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein "Gott" bin, der entscheidet, was  richtig und falsch ist. Es sei aber gesagt, dass es, so wie es jetzt  ist, nicht so pralle ist.



Was "Weiblichkeit" und "Männlichkeit" angeht, sollte man vlt. zwischen dem gesellschaftlichen und physischen, sowie psychischenAspekt unterscheiden. Und da würde ich dir bezüglich des Konstrukts sogar zustimmen. Frauen haben Brüste, Männer nicht (sofern sie nicht an Adipositas leiden). Das ist ein fester Zustand, der nur selten von der naturgegebenen Norm abweicht (Stichwort: Hermaphroditen). Das ist der physische Aspekt. Das ist einfach so. Was den gesellschaftlichen Aspekt angeht...das ändert sich von Epoch zu Epoche. "Weiblich" waren vor etlichen Jahren Frauen, die was auf den Hüften hatten. Das war damals ein Schönheitsideal, aufgrund des harten Lebens. Wer nichts auf den Rippen hatte, war schwach und hat den nächsten Winter nicht überlebt. So hieß es. Und eine wohl genährte Frau galt als gebärfreudig. Heute ist das Idealbild der Frau nunmal anders konstruiert. Schlank, gebräunt und gepflegt. Das veränderte und bequemere Leben im Vergleich zu damals hat das Bild der "Weiblichkeit" und "Männlichkeit" anders konstruiert. 

Die Sexualität/der sexuelle Trieb ist sowieso kein Konstrukt, da es sich nicht lenken lässt, wohl aber in  Schach halten. Ich meine...auf welche Art Frauen man steht, kann man  sich nicht aussuchen wie das nächste Mittagessen. Genauso wenig wie man  sich aussucht, homo- oder heterosexuell zu sein. Aber man kann es mit  ein wenig Willenskraft unterdrücken, sodass der Fleischpfeil nicht  direkt aufs Ziel zeigt. Aber das hat nichts mit einem Konstrukt zu tun.  Der Trieb ist ein irrationaler Wesenszug. Ein Konstrukt kann bewusst verändert/verbessert/what ever werden. Ein Trieb aber nicht. Der ist immer da und kann in dem Sinne nicht bewusst manipuliert werden. Insofern ist der physische und gesellschaftliche Aspekt von "Weiblichkeit" und "Männlichkeit" durchaus ein Konstrukt, bzw. konstruierbar. Aber nicht der psychische Aspekt, also die Sexualität/Sexualtrieb.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf zu unterstellen, daß jemandem der Sex mit einer Frau haben möchte Egal, wäre was die denkt und fühlt?
Nur muß man auch festhalten, daß so eine Dekoration in einem Videospiel überhaupt nichts denkt und fühlt.
Sorry aber ich glaube, daß Wort Sexobjekt ist einfach ein wenig überladen, da werden zu viele Dinge hinein interpretiert.


----------



## gen4 (28. August 2014)

Nachdem was man in den letzen Tagen so alles über Indie/Game Developer/Journalisten Szene hört könnte man meinen die PCG Autoren würden sich mit solchen reißerischen Meldung ein wenig zurückhalten.
Es soll keine Unterstellung schon gar keine Verharmlosung sein, aber ist schon erstaunlich, dass solche Drohungen so dienlich einem Spendenaufruf für ihre Organisation und der Notwendigkeit ihrer Werke folgt. Vor allem wenn man sich die parallelen ihrer eigentlich Kickstarter Kampagne vergleicht, durch die sie haupsächlich Ihre derzeitige Berühmtheit erlangte.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Am Ende geht es immer nur ums Geld... auch ihr geht es nur darum?
Und dafür tun die meisten Menschen nunmal fast alles.
Ich persönlich finde es nur Schlimm, daß dann immer so geheuchelt wird, von wegen Samariter und Weltverbesserer, meistens sind genau die, die schlimmsten.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Insofern ist der physische und gesellschaftliche Aspekt von "Weiblichkeit" und "Männlichkeit" durchaus ein Konstrukt, bzw. konstruierbar. Aber nicht der psychische Aspekt, also die Sexualität/Sexualtrieb.



Fakt ist, dass Frauen Brüste und Männer nicht. ABER: Wie wir diesen Umstand interpretieren bzw. was wir damit anfangen, das könne wir steuern. Das meinte ich. Aber Bourdieux meint hier, dass das was mit dem Habitus zu tun, die Reflexion über den das eigene körtperliche. Er spricht dabei von einem "Rekurs auf das körperliche Substrat". Wie schon gesagt, so einfach ist das alles nicht. 
urbs, die Forschung existiert aber schon länger bzw. selbst im 18. Jahrhundert gab Menschen, gerade Frauen, die auf die Misstände aufmerksam gemacht haben. Aber damals gab es nicht diese Lobby bzw. war diese sehr klein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. August 2014)

Na manche Männer haben auch Brüste.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

o man jetzt hab ich wieder Kopfkino, was ich garnicht möchte...


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Na manche Männer haben auch Brüste.



Man Frauen dafür Bärte


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

... Danke... Nicht!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. August 2014)

Also jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass sie mit manchen Punkten durchaus Recht hat, bauscht sie alles ein wenig zu sehr auf, betrachtet es teilweise schrecklich einseitig und sucht sich nicht selten dämliche Beispiele raus. Speziell das Video, auf das sich hier bezogen wird, ist alles andere als gut oder balanciert recherchiert. Die Sache mit der Gleichbehandluing etc ist häufig die, dass wenn man auf der schlecht behandelten Seite überreagiert, das Verständnis für das Anlegen schnell abhanden kommt. Speziell im im Beispiel Feminismus muss einigen Frauenrechtlerinnen klar werden, dass Feminismus nicht bedeutet eine Frau über einen Mann zu stellen, sondern tatsächlich eine Augenhöhe zu schaffen. Ja Frauen werden in allen Lebenslagen häufig noch benachteiligt, aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl als Mann wird man grundsätzlich als Schwein gesehen, egal wie nett man sich verhält oder wie gleichberechtigend man agiert. Aber wehe man macht dann einen anzüglichen Witz... die Hölle bricht los. Ich saß mal bei einer Gruppe Feministinnen im Zug. Das war ein Spaß. Wie da bewusst über mein Geschlecht hergezogen wurde und das lautstark, obwohl ich genau daneben saß. Bei vielen Aussagen musste ich ziemlich laut lachen, weil sie teilweise aberwitzig oder einfach nur dämlich waren, was die Damen noch mehr verstörte. Manchmal war aber auch ein guter Witz dabei. Aber selbst dann durfte ich nicht "ungestraft" lachen. Also hier sind einfach zuviele übersensibilisiert. Im speziellen bei der Dame hier muss ich sagen, dass sie wirklich teilweise Dinge sagt, die niemanden und ich meine niemanden vorher in irgendeiner Form gestört hatten. Beispiel: Männliche Prostitiuierte in Spielen werden sofort mit Fable ins Lächerliche gezogen, bei The Witcher wird erwähnt, dass es sie gibt, aber das ist natürlich nicht so wichtig. Alles was Frauen in den Videos angetan wird ist um hundertmal schlimmer, als das was im selben Spiel Männern angetan wird. Selbst wenn die Tat eine ähnliche oder sogar gleiche ist. Die Beispiele sind schlecht durchdacht und zielen ziemlich eindeutig auf Provokation.

Zur Situation: Wenn die Addresse auftaucht, ist das kein normaler Irrer mehr. Dann muss man wirklich Schritte einleiten. Ich würde als Polizist das ganze aber dem üblichen Irrenschema des verrückten Promistalkers zuschreiben, anstatt das mit dem Video allein in Zusammenhang zu bringen. Sie wiederum macht direkt wieder eine Genderfrage draus. Solche Stalker gibt es leider Gottes geschlechtsunabhängig. Dass sie sich mit derartigen Äußerungen und vermeintlichen Fehlinterpretationen nicht nur Freunde macht, ist auch klar. Ich hoffe die finden den Irren und sehen zu, dass er hinter Gitter kommt. Auf den Fallout davon freu ich mich auch schon.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Und die Männer, die in den Spielen gezeigt entsprechen ja auch total der Realität (Vorsicht, ironie!). Darauf sollte sie eigentlich eingehen. Ich meine, hat einer von euch die Technik Aiden oder die Muckis und Kräfte von Kratos. Na gut, ich ja  Im Ernst, diese Stereotype sind doch genauso witzlos.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Ich werd maleficent schaun... endlich in guter Quali vorhanden. 
Btw. gibt es hier wen der richtig durchblick beim modden von Skyrim hat, der mir Tips geben könnte?
Habe da mittlerweile schon mehrere Anläufe gesartet, aber irgendwie schaffe ich es Nicht, eine Absturzfreie Zusammenstellung zu bauen.
Habe jetzt einen Neuen Versuch gestartet bin dabei, aber vom NMM auf den MO umgestiegen... nur scheitert es hier schon daran, daß ich nicht begreife wie man Bodyslide installieren muß, bzw. die Änderungen die man in Bodyslide vornimmt, dann auch im Spiel erscheinen.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wieso hat es die Brisanz wenn es mit Frauen gemacht wird und wieso hat es die nicht wenn es mit Männern gemacht wird?


In wie vielen Spielen hast du schon mal einen männlichen Prostituierten gerettet? oder zB eine männliche Leiche erotisch ansprechend als Werbeplakat für ein Spiel gesehen? oder ingame einen "male in distress" gerettet?
Das ist ja genau der Punkt, den sie anspricht: daß Frauen oft *nur *dafür vorkommen und darauf reduziert werden.



> Wobei jetzt hier im speziellen keiner Frau Gewalt angetan wird, es handelt sich hier um Videospiele!


Sicher. Doch gewisse Sachen werde (auch unbewußt) in die Realität übernommen - seien es jetzt Reaktionsfähigkeit, gefördertes logisches Denken oder eben auch gesellschaftliche und soziale Muster.



> Aber wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn wir jetzt anfangen so "Kunst"produkte zu verbieten,...


Ok, ich gebe zu, ich habe mir das Video nicht komplett angesehen - sagt sie wirklich was davon, daß man Spiele mit solchen Szenen *verbieten *sollte?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Das ist ja das Problem der Emanzen, die sehen immer nur ihre Seite der Medaille und sie haben die Opferrolle pauschal gebucht.
Wenn sie zugeben würden/müßten, daß die Welt komplizierter ist, dann müßten sie sich ja selbst und ihre Motive hinterfragen.
Frauen sind im allgemeinen besser darin zu Lügen, vor allem darin sich selbst zu belügen.


----------



## Endbenutzer (28. August 2014)

schlimm ist auch, dass sarkeesian und co. ihre eigene doppelmoral nicht  merken und dann von gamingseiten *räusper* unterstützt und mit irgendwelchen trophäen überschüttet werden, weil die ihre  fakten nicht checken.
Solche Meinungszensurierer machen Gaming kaputt und werden dafür auch noch gefeiert.
nur weil trigger warnings ausgesprochen werden, heißt das och lange nicht, dass eine aussage wichtig, korrekt oder logisch schlüssig ist!


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ worrel... der Text den ich da kommentiert hatte Bezog sich aber auf das Leben im allgemeinen.
Das ist doch, daß worum es mir geht, daß diese Menschen  nicht zwischen Realität und Spiel trennen wollen.
Und wenn es sie stört, daß Frauen oft nur dafür verwendet werden, dann soll sie selbst ein Spiel machen.

Nochwas in den Spielen die ich spiele sind meine Helden meist Weiblich!  Ich spiel lieber mit Mädchen!^^

Menschen die die Trennung zwischen Spiel und Realität nicht schaffen, haben tiefere Probleme, da ist daß mit dem Spiel nur ein Symptom und nicht die Ursache!
Selbst wenn sie es nicht so sagt, aber das wäre doch wenn man weiterdenkt, die logische Konsequenz und selbst wenn sie es nicht sagt, viele andere tun es und das sind meist solche von denen wir nun ganz sicher nicht wollen, daß die unser Leben kontrollieren.


----------



## Odin333 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass das bei Frauen an Brisanz gewinnt. Ich kann mich irren, denn bei Männern habe ich noch nie erlebt, dass jemand, der dagegen war, Morddrohungen erhalten hat


Du hast es vielleicht deswegen noch nicht erlebt, weil es ein männliches Gegenstück zur Femministin (noch) nicht gibt. Morddrohungen gegen Männer wegen jeder noch so winzigen Kleinigkeit gibt es zur Genüge (z.B wurden die Oculus-Leute beim Facebook-Deal bedroht)



Krushak85 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt ein riesen Fass aufzumachen, mit dem sich Frauen-, Gender- und Männerforschung seit mehr als 10 Jahren beschäftigen: Ich bin Ansicht, dass "Weiblichkeit", "Männlichkeit" und "sexueller Trieb" etc.- gesellschaftliche Konstrukte sind, die sich verändern lassen, weil sie eben *konstruiert* sind.



Genau das ist eben falsch. Bestimmte Verhaltensweisen sind angeboren. Es gibt typisch männlich und es gibt typisch weiblich und selbstverständlich viele Abstufungen dazwischen sowie Ausnahmen.
Es gibt auch Experimente aus den 60ern (USA) dazu, ob sich aus einem Jungen (mit verstümmeltem Geschlechtsteil) ein Mädchen erziehen lässt. Geendet ist es in einem Selbstmord.
Gundsätzlich ist der Genderwahn heutzutage auf Eis gelegt worden, nicht zuletzt wegen solcher "Wissenschaftler": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OfoZR8aZt4



Krushak85 schrieb:


> Was ist mit schwulen Männer, sind die etwa unnatürlich?!?! "Natürlichkeit" ist relativ zu betrachten.


Es gibt Typisch männlich, es gibt Typisch weiblich, viele Abstufungen dazwischen sowie Ausnahmen.
Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob Computerspiele hauptsächlich für Homosexuelle Männer entwickelt werden (um auf meine Ursprüngliche Aussage zurückzukommen).


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0V_x-DDc2U

So geil... 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3or12_businesslady_redband

Das aber auch... zum Thema passend^^ und ja wenn ich das sehe denke ich schon an körperliche Nähe!^^


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Urbs, haste recht. Analog dazu das Thema mit Gewalt. Solange man das unterscheiden kann und weiß, dass das in der realen Welt nicht gut zu heißen ist, dann geht es noch. Wer aber denkt, dass muss so sein, der sollte wirklich mal zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Du hast es vielleicht deswegen noch nicht erlebt, weil es ein männliches Gegenstück zur Femministin (noch) nicht gibt. Morddrohungen gegen Männer wegen jeder noch so winzigen Kleinigkeit gibt es zur Genüge (z.B wurden die Oculus-Leute beim Facebook-Deal bedroht)



Stimmt. 



gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Genau das ist eben falsch. Bestimmte Verhaltensweisen sind angeboren. Es gibt typisch männlich und es gibt typisch weiblich und selbstverständlich viele Abstufungen dazwischen sowie Ausnahmen.
> Es gibt auch Experimente aus den 60ern (USA) dazu, ob sich aus einem Jungen (mit verstümmeltem Geschlechtsteil) ein Mädchen erziehen lässt. Geendet ist es in einem Selbstmord.
> Gundsätzlich ist der Genderwahn heutzutage auf Eis gelegt worden, nicht zuletzt wegen solcher "Wissenschaftler": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OfoZR8aZt4



Was ist denn angeboren? Welche Verhaltensweisen? Und woher haste die Infos denn? Typisch ist das, von dem es gesgat, dass es typisch sei....Die Tatasche, dass es Ausnahmen gibt, führt aber zu der Frage, woher diese kommen? Willst du die damit erklären, dass die Ausnahmen Pathologien sind? Das ist dann aber schon sehr biologistisch. Anders: Der sexuelle Trieb ist für mich ein Mythos und man hat es damals auf die Biologie geschoben, weil man es nicht besser wusste. Heute weiß man es schon besser und daher wird diese "Urtrieb"-Theorie kaum mehr verwendet.
Zum Expirment: Naja, ein Junge, dem etwas fehlt und der weiß, dass er anders ist, aber nicht so sein kann wie eine Frau oder ein Mann (rein körperlich), dem fehlt ein identitätsbildener Faktor. Ergo kann er keine wirkliche Beziehung zu sich selbst und zu Außenwelt aufbauen. Da kann dir jeder Psychologe sagen, dass das nach hinten losgehen muss.
Aber das weiter auszuführen ist schwierig, weil ich das Experiment nicht genau kenne.




gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es gibt Typisch männlich, es gibt Typisch weiblich, viele Abstufungen dazwischen sowie Ausnahmen.
> Ich bin mir noch nicht einmal sicher, ob Computerspiele hauptsächlich für Homosexuelle Männer entwickelt werden (um auf meine Ursprüngliche Aussage zurückzukommen).



Darum gings mir nicht. Wenn die Ausnahmen schreibst, klingt da für mich (kann ich auch falsch verstehen) eine gewisse Abneigung mit bzw. der Umstand, dass Schwulsein für dich nicht zur Natürlichkeit gehört.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Woraus sich nun aber keine Diskussion um homosexualität entwickeln muß.
Denn eigentlich ging es Eingangs ja um Frauen, besser gesagt um solche die die Feminismusschiene fahren um auf die Art und Weise für sich ein wenig, gern auch mehr, Geld herauszuholen.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Woraus sich nun aber keine Diskussion um homosexualität entwickeln muß.
> Denn eigentlich ging es Eingangs ja um Frauen, besser gesagt um solche die die Feminismusschiene fahren um auf die Art und Weise für sich ein wenig, gern auch mehr, Geld herauszuholen.


Aluhut, much?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

auf Deutsch?


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Ist dein Aluhut gerade in der Wäsche oder warum fährst du jetzt diese dämliche Verschwörungsschiene?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Verschwörungsschiene?
ach weil ich meinte, daß es der Ollen nur ums Geld geht?
Ich halte das für Offensichtlich, Verschwörung ist was anderes!
Und ich weiß immer noch nicht was ein aluhut ist, aber eigentlich will ich es auch garnicht wissen.


----------



## Odin333 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn angeboren? Welche Verhaltensweisen? Und woher haste die Infos denn? Typisch ist das, von dem es gesgat, dass es typisch sei...


Schau dir das Yotube-Video, das ich verlinkt habe, komplett an.
Weitere Infos: 
Genderforschung: Schlecht, schlechter, Geschlecht | ZEIT ONLINE
David Reimer – Wikipedia


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Forschung von Leuten die dafür Geld bekommen und das auch noch von bestimmten Lobbygruppen die sich um bestimmte Fördertöpfe herum versammelt haben. Was sagt, daß wohl über die Ergebnisse aus? Sorry aber ich halte die Gender/Mainstreaming Bewegung für gefährlich und Interessen gesteuert und Nein das sind keine Interessen, die der Menschheit als ganzes zugute kommen.


Mal eben ein ganzes Forschungsgebiet so hinstellen, als würden es das nur geben, um ein bisschen Geld abzugreifen, klingt für mich schon nach Verschwörungstheorie. Das Gleiche wird auch immer beim Klimawandel gemacht, von den Leuten, die sich und ihr jämmerliches Weltbild (bzw. Einkommensquelle in dem Fall) bedroht sehen.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Zitat "Die Bilder der Hirsche würden stereotype Geschlechterrollen fördern. "^^
... man muß sich mal vorstellen, was mit den Hirschen passiert, wenn die Genderbeauftragten denen die Fortpflanzung verbieten, weil es halt Schlecht sei, so Stereotype Rollenbilder zu praktizieren.
Bei uns Menschen läuft es wohl darauf hinaus, daß es Babys irgendwann nur noch passend designt aus dem Reagenzglas gibt.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman... sicher gibt es das Forschungsgebiet noch für viel mehr als nur deswegen weil man damit Geld machen kann. Aber da haben die "Forschenden" nicht den Überblick.
Wenn ich jetzt aber anfange das hier auszuweiten, dann kommen wir wirklich in den Bereich, den du als Verschwörungstheorie bezeichnen würdest.
Und wenn du für so Themen nicht "offen" bist, dann bringt das eh nichts mit dir darüber zu diskutieren.
Auch das Thema mit dem Klimawandel ist ein heikles. Denn Fakt ist auch dort werden Erkenntnisse von vielen dazu genutzt den Menschen Dinge zu verkaufen, aufzuzwingen, wo es nur um Profit geht und die ökologisch oft auch bei weitem nicht so Sinnvoll bzw. sogar gefährlich sind.
Viele der sog. Grünen Technologien sind alles andere als Umweltverträglich bzw. Gesund. Oder nehmen wir die Tatsache, daß für viele dieser Technologien Rohstoffe nötig sind deren Förderung und Weiterverarbeitung ein gewaltiges Problem für die Umwelt darstellen.

Aber wie ich vorhin schon anmerkte, daß führt jetzt zu Weit vom Thema weg. Naja eigentlich nicht, weil alles zusammenhängt, aber...^^


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hast du dir das Video angeschaut? Ich sehe da jedenfalls nichts von einer "dämlichen Idee".
> 
> Sie kritisiert doch nur das in Spielen weit verbreitete "Damsel in distress" Prinzip und die Verwendungen von Frauen als "Hingucker".
> 
> Und ich finde, sie hat einige sehr gute Argumente für ihre Meinung. Beispielsweise kann man zwar in Watch Dogs einen tödlichen Streit zwischen einem Paar verhindern, bekommt aber nur dann eine Belohnung, wenn man solange wartet, bis der Mann wirklich handgreiflich wird. Ein vorzeitiges Verhindern der Straftat wird dadurch als schlechtere Wahl dargestellt..



Das ist nur leider bei allen Straftaten in WD der Fall. Bevor nichts passiert, darf nicht eingegriffen werden. Das ist völlig egal, ob das ein Mann oder eine Frau ist. Aber natürlich hat sich die Dame nur die besten Rosinen rausgepickt. Dass die Hauptfigur ständig in Akten der Selbstjustiz Leute erschießt, verprügelt und in Gefahr begibt, ist dann wohl mal wieder das kleinere Übel, weil, eine virtuelle Frau wurde angefasst. So behämmert. Abgesehen davon werden in dem Spiel auch alle Männer (inklsuive der Hauptfigur, die Straftaten begeht), als kriminell oder psychopathisch dargestellt. Ich fühle mich zutiefst verletzt, lasst uns nackt auf die Straße rennen.

Dieser Genderwahnsinn ist mittlerweile nur noch lächerich. Dass sie ihre Voreingenommenheit durch einen bekloppten Troll noch bestätigt sieht, spricht nicht für sie. Wenn ich alles ernst nehmen würde, was Leute gegen mich im Internet ausgesprochen haben, müsste ich im Zeugenschutzprogramm in Alaska wohnen.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman Zitat aus dem Artikel der vorhin verlinkt wurde... "Genderforscher glauben, dass "Männer" und "Frauen" nicht eine Idee der Natur sind, sondern eine Art Konvention, ungefähr wie die Mode oder der Herrentag."
Echt jetzt? Solche Thesen vertreten die? Und das verteidigst du @ Jokerman?
ein weiteres Zitat "Aber abgesehen davon sind wir gleich, besser gesagt, wir könnten gleich sein, wenn die Gesellschaft uns ließe. " ... ich mag doch die Mädchen genau deswegen so sehr weil sie eben nicht Gleich sind. Gott die meisten Kerle finde ich einfach nur widerlich und ich mag es nicht wenn Mädchen unbedingt so sein wollen, wie die Kerle bzw. sich so aufführen.
Eine Welt in der alle Gleich sind ist eine absolute Horrorvorstellung für jeden vernünftigen Menschen!


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. August 2014)

Ich hab bisher fast alle ihre Videos gesehen und vom Prinzip her finde ich das was sie macht auch nicht schlecht. 
Aber: das was sie kritisiert ist teilweise stark übertrieben und zeugt imho von einer sehr beschränkten Weltanschauung. 
Z.B. kritisiert sie in einem Video die Darstellung einer Prostituierten in Metro: Last Light und zieht das als Beispiel für die falsche Darstellung von Frauen in Videospielen heran. Prostituierte gibt es aber eben nun mal wirklich, Metro bietet also einfach nur eine realistische Darstellung einer fiktiven Zukunft. 
God of War taugt ebenfalls nicht als Beispiel. Kratos ist der perfekte Antiheld und tötet jeden der ihm im Weg steht, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Da ist dann mal eine wehrlose Frau dabei, aber auch einige Männer. 
Das ist sowieso ein großer Punkt: Klar gibt es viele Klischees in Videospielen (und auch in Filmen, etc.), aber diese beziehen sich eben nicht nur auf Frauen, sondern auch genauso auf Männer. Und die männlichen Stereotypen kann man als genauso negativ konnotiert auslegen. 

Die hier betroffene Youtuberin hat imho einfach eine generelle Abneigung gegen Gewalt und sexuelle Inhalte in Videospielen und fügt diese in eine recht einfallslose Form von Feminismus ein. Um den Ausdruck zu verleihen wählt sie sehr selektiv Szenen aus Videospielen aus, reißt diese aus dem Kontext und erschafft so ein imho viel zu negatives Bild von der Branche. Das macht auf Außenstehende einen genauso schlechten Eindruck wie die unnötigen Killerspiel-Debatten, weil Leute, die sich mit Spielen nicht auskennen, alles was in diesen Videos gesagt wird für bare Münzen nehmen und nicht hinterfragen können. 

Wie gesagt, ich sehe sie nicht komplett negativ. Aber ihre Herangehensweise ist einfach die falsche und obwohl einige ihrer Videos ein Fünkchen Wahrheit enthalten, halte ich sie dennoch für absolut ungeeignet, um sie einem Publikum zu präsentieren, dass keinerlei Wissen über Videospiele hat. 
Ich will damit natürlich nicht die Twitter-Drohung rechtfertigen, die der Artikel thematisiert. Das ist ohne Frage völlig unangebracht und unter aller Sau.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Schau dir das Yotube-Video, das ich verlinkt habe, komplett an.
> Weitere Infos:
> Genderforschung: Schlecht, schlechter, Geschlecht | ZEIT ONLINE
> David Reimer – Wikipedia



Interessanter Artikel. Dass eine Evolution eine Rolle spielt, bestreite ich nicht. Allerdings sind manche Experimente sehr seltsam. Ne Freundin von mir hat ne 1,4 Jahre alte Tocher und die hat, sich als sie bei uns waren, mein uraltes Matchbox Auto gegriffen. So, sie ist aber älter und damit schon "verdorebene" soch Konvetionen. Außerdem merke ich bei ihr, dass sie schon mit früher viel Dinge registriert und es schafft, in diesem Alter ihren Willen durchzusetzen. Insofern sind 9 Monate alte Babys schlauer als man denkt.

Nochmal zu Frau: Stimmt, hat sie jemals ein Spiel gezockt?! Die Kritik kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, aber an manchen Stellen ist es überzogen. Eingreifen, wenn noch nichts passiert ist. Sind wir hier bei PreCrime?


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> @ Jokerman Zitat aus dem Artikel der vorhin verlinkt wurde... "Genderforscher glauben, dass "Männer" und "Frauen" nicht eine Idee der Natur sind, sondern eine Art Konvention, ungefähr wie die Mode oder der Herrentag."
> Echt jetzt? Solche Thesen vertreten die? Und das verteidigst du @ Jokerman?
> ein weiteres Zitat "Aber abgesehen davon sind wir gleich, besser gesagt, wir könnten gleich sein, wenn die Gesellschaft uns ließe. " ... ich mag doch die Mädchen genau deswegen so sehr weil sie eben nicht Gleich sind. Gott die meisten Kerle finde ich einfach nur widerlich und ich mag es nicht wenn Mädchen unbedingt so sein wollen, wie die Kerle bzw. sich so aufführen.
> Eine Welt in der alle Gleich sind ist eine absolute Horrorvorstellung für jeden vernünftigen Menschen!


Du brauchst einen Penis (und das was da noch dranhängt) und eine Vagina (und das was da noch dran hängt) um einen neuen Menschen zu "machen". Die Label "Mann" und "Frau" und wer wen wie fickt spielen da keine Rolle.
Es glaubt doch bspw. keiner ernsthaft, dass die Menschheit untergehen würde, wenn es nur noch homosexuelle Menschen geben würde. Dann trifft man sich halt einmal im Jahr um Kinder zu machen oder findet andere Wege.
Alles ist veränderbar. Nur weil es vor hunderttausenden von Jahren mal mit "männlich/weiblich" angefangen hat, muss das nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit so weiter gehen.

Gleich sein bedeutet ja auch nicht, dass alle Frauen jetzt wie Männer sein sollen. Das ist ein aufeinander zu gehen. Alle passen ihr Verhalten an, so dass man gut zusammenleben kann. Als ersten Schritt könnte man z.B. endlich mal aufhören Brüste und Nacktheit bis in den Himmel zu hypen.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman... das ist ja wohl meine eigene Sache ob ich Brüste toll finde und die in den Himmel hype!
Ich werde mir doch von niemandem vorschreiben lassen, was ich schön zu finden habe und was nicht!
Alle passen ihr Verhalten an? Alle sollen sich Gleich verhalten? o man ich hoffe, daß ich so eine Welt nie erleben muß.
Fakt ist es wird immer irgendwen geben, der/ die das sagen hat.
Nur werden, daß höchstwahrscheinlich nicht solche überhysterischen Emanzen sein, sondern Menschen die sehr viel pragmatischer mit so Themen umgehen und die diese Themen "Achtung Verschwörungstheorie" nur dazu benutzen die Gesellschaft zu manipulieren.
Und für das Gut mit Frauen zusammenleben, brauche ich keine Genderforscher die mir erklären oder vorschreiben wie das geht!!!
Die Geschlechter leben schon von Anfang an miteinander, Gut und Schlecht sind dabei nur Worte denen nur wir Menschen Bedeutung geben, weil uns unser völlig überbewerteter Verstand mit überflüssigen Gedanken quält.
Wie gesagt, falls es ein nächstes Leben gibt, dann werde ich lieber eine Bakterie als ein Mensch mit einem Verstand, der mir das Leben nur schwermacht!


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Fakt ist das die Genderforscherinnen, genau wie die Dschihadisten garnicht merken, daß sie von höheren Interessengruppen manipuliert und benutzt werden!
Lustigerweise sind das genau die Interessengruppen, die sie eigentlich glauben zu bekämpfen. Im fall der Dschihadisten zb. die Geheimdienste der USA und Briten und wer noch so Hinter, über, denen steht.
Und dies sind nur im ersten Augenschein zwei verschiedene Themen, im Endeffekt hängen die sehr Eng zusammen.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. August 2014)

Kann mir schon richtig vorstellen wie Anita nach der Drohung freudig in die Hände geklascht hat. Schließlich ist sie ja hauptberuflich Opfer.


----------



## Odin333 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel. Dass eine Evolution eine Rolle spielt, bestreite ich nicht. Allerdings sind manche Experimente sehr seltsam. Ne Freundin von mir hat ne 1,4 Jahre alte Tocher und die hat, sich als sie bei uns waren, mein uraltes Matchbox Auto gegriffen.



War denn z.B. eine Puppe in Reichweite? Auch kleine Jungs spielen mit Puppen, wenn gerade nichts anderes in der Nähe ist, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass sie dieses Spielzeug bevorzugen.
Ich habe zwei Nichten und einen Neffen und als die Nichten noch Jünger waren (ab ca. 4) habe ich sie immer in die Werkstatt mitgenommen und habe dort mit ihnen alle möglichen Sachen gebastelt. Davon ist heute (12 und 14 Jahre) praktisch nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Sie interessieren sich für genau das, was sie bei ihrer Mutter nie mitbekommen haben aber für Mädchen als Typisch gilt. Schminke, Schuhe und Handtaschen und beide wollen in einen solzialen Beruf (Krankenpflegerin / Kinderbetreuerin). Der Junge (10) baut heute sehr passable Vogelhäuschen und Modellbote. Beide Mädchen hatten nie so ein tiefes Interesse wie er an der Materie.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Frag mal die Frauen, ob die wollen, dass ihr Brüste von irgendeinem random Typen aus dem Internet gehypt werden wollen. Es geht darum lockerer mit solchen Themen umzugehen und nicht immer alles zu sexualisieren. Sieht man doch bei dir: Du bekommst Angst, dass ich dir Brüste verbieten will und schmeißt sofort deine Banane vor Empörung auf den Boden und kommst mit so Standardsätzen wie "Ich werde mir doch von niemandem vorschreiben lassen,...". "Hilfe mein Status quo ist in Gefahr. Das geht doch nicht."

Es sollen sich ja auch nicht alle gleich verhalten, sondern so, dass man sich nicht gegenseitig umbringt und dass ALLE in Frieden leben können.

Natürlich leben die Geschlechter schon von Anfang an zusammen, aber auch gleichberechtigt?


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Nichten und einen Neffen und als die Nichten noch Jünger waren (ab ca. 4) habe ich sie immer in die Werkstatt mitgenommen und habe dort mit ihnen alle möglichen Sachen gebastelt. Davon ist heute (12 und 14 Jahre) praktisch nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Sie interessieren sich für genau das, was sie bei ihrer Mutter nie mitbekommen haben aber für Mädchen als Typisch gilt. Schminke, Schuhe und Handtaschen und beide wollen in einen solzialen Beruf (Krankenpflegerin / Kinderbetreuerin). Der Junge (10) baut heute sehr passable Vogelhäuschen und Modellbote. Beide Mädchen hatten nie so ein tiefes Interesse wie er an der Materie.


Sie interessieren sich für das "typische Mädchenzeug", weil es ihnen so von ihrem Umfeld und der Gesellschaft vorgelebt wird.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman... Gleichberechtigung ist nur ein Wort, welches uns unser Verstand erschaffen hat. Schau mal wie das Leben bei Tüpfelhyännen läuft, dort möchtest du keine männliche Hyänne sein, aber he die machen da kein Thema drum.
Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, daß es durchaus eine Menge Frauen gibt, die wollen, daß man einen Hype um ihre Körperteile macht, schließlich verdienen die gutes, leichtes Geld damit.
Ob und wie locker ein Kerl mit Sexualität umgeht, kann der sich nicht einfach so aussuchen, wenn man lange keine Frau mehr hatte ist man als Kerl doch meist ein wenig unentspannter.
Vielleicht willst du es nicht verbieten, aber wenn es nach so Leuten wie der Feministin hier geht, dann sollte das doch verboten werden, oder nehmen wir die Vertreter des Islams, oder der Christlichen Kirche. Sobald so Leute die Oberhand gewinnen, werden sich auch solche wie du noch umschauen wo das hinführt. Steinigungen, oder Inquisition, hatten wir alles schonmal.
Und wieso bitte wird nur deswegen weil irgendwer in einem Videospiel eine frau in einer sexuellen Pose darstellt, gleich wieder darauf geschlossen, daß die Geschlechter nicht in der Lage sind miteinander zu leben und einander umbringen? Auf so Thesen kommen doch nur die Leute, die eben genauso Probleme haben, die Leute die sich selbst nicht im griff haben, die Komplexe haben, die sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen, oder aber einfach nur nach einer einfachen Geldquelle suchen und dazu irgendein Thema ausquetschen, inszenieren.
Gleichberechtigung in einer Beziehung gibt es sowieso kaum und das hat nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun, bei uns Menschen,  sondern damit das es halt dominantere und devotere Persönlichkeiten gibt und das bei beiden Geschlechtern.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist nur leider bei allen Straftaten in WD der Fall. Bevor nichts passiert, darf nicht eingegriffen werden.


Sie hat in ihrem Video gesagt, daß man schon vorher dorthin gehen kann und dann haut der Mann ab, bevor etwas passiert ist. Und *das *wird eben niedriger belohnt als wenn man erstmal wartet, bis wirklich etwas passiert ist.
Es geht nicht darum, was *passiert*, sondern wie die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten im Spiel *gewertet *werden.



> Das ist völlig egal, ob das ein Mann oder eine Frau ist. Aber natürlich hat sich die Dame nur die besten Rosinen rausgepickt. Dass die Hauptfigur ständig in Akten der Selbstjustiz Leute erschießt, verprügelt und in Gefahr begibt, ist dann wohl mal wieder das kleinere Übel, weil, eine virtuelle Frau wurde angefasst. So behämmert.


Ähm nein. Sie macht ein Video zu dem Thema "Das Frauenbild in Spielen" (sinngemäß) - natürlich nimmt sie dafür Szenen, in denen eben Frauen dargestellt werden. Und natürlich sind - wie immer - die schlechten News die besten News und es werden daher auch die "negativen Highlights" präsentiert.

Wenn du irgend ein Video/Aufsatz/Vortrag/whatever machst, dann holst du doch auch das Extrembeispiel aus der Giftkiste und kratzt nicht nur an der Oberfläche rum, obwohl du noch Beispiele hättest, die deine Thesen wesentlich besser unterstützen würden.



> Abgesehen davon werden in dem Spiel auch alle Männer (inklusive der Hauptfigur, die Straftaten begeht), als kriminell oder psychopathisch dargestellt. Ich fühle mich zutiefst verletzt, ...


Es steht dir frei, darüber ebenso ein Video zu erstellen.

Und es geht doch auch gar nicht darum, was sie genau gesagt hat, sondern darum, daß bei ihrer Art des Vortrags (sachlich in Ordnung, passende Beispiele ausgesucht, ordentlich begründet und normal vorgetragen) - auch wenn man nicht in allen Punkten oder auch überhaupt nicht ihrer Meinung ist - eine Morddrohung in keinem Fall angebracht und als Reaktion völlig unverständlich ist.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Du sagst sie interessieren sich dafür weil es ihen von der Gesellschaft so vorgelebt wird. Erstens ist das eine Unterstellung, weil du die beiden nicht kennst.
Und andererseits frage ich dich was daran so Schlecht sein soll? Was wäre dir denn lieber, daß die Gesellschaft den Mädchen vorleben soll? Ein Trend den ich im aktuellen Fernsehen und Kino beobachten kann ist der , daß man Frauen gern und häufig in gewalttätigen Rollen darstellt, möchtest du lieber das es das ist was die Gesellschaft den Frauen vorlebt?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ worrel... weißt du wie die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten im realen Leben gewertet werden? Meistens bist du der Dumme, wenn du irgendwo helfend eingreifst und kannst danach sogar oft auch noch belangt werden.
Sicher ist das nicht schön, aber die Darstellung der Feministinnen, daß immer nur Frauen die Opfer wären und Männer nur Täter ist so absolut unzutreffend. Fakt ist das Männer meistens die Opfer von Gewalt sind und das Frauen bei weitem häufiger auch Täterinnen sind, als wie das in der öffentlichen Darstellung rübergebracht wird, außerdem gibt es sehr viele unterschiedliche formen von Gewalt.
Und es geht eben doch darum was sie für Bsp. herauspickt und es ist eben nicht ok. das sie die Sache so einseitig beleuchtet und präsentiert, weil eben dadurch ein Bild erzeugt wird, daß Männer im allgemeinen als Schlecht darstellen soll.
Wenn sie schon möchte, daß Männer Frauen differenzierter wahrnehmen und darstellen, dann muß sie aber auch erstmal selbst ein differenzierteres Bild bekommen, weil sie sonst ja garnicht wissen kann, ob ihre eigen Denkweise zutreffend ist.
Aber ich glaube mal das die Frau ganz gezielt polarisiert um für sich die meiste Aufmerksamkeit herauszuholen und ihr Produkt hypen zu können, was wohl durchaus Gang und gäbe ist.


----------



## Peterparker87 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> @ Jokerman... Gleichberechtigung ist nur ein Wort, welches uns unser Verstand erschaffen hat. Schau mal wie das Leben bei Tüpfelhyännen läuft, dort möchtest du keine männliche Hyänne sein, aber he die machen da kein Thema drum.
> Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, daß es durchaus eine Menge Frauen gibt, die wollen, daß man einen Hype um ihre Körperteile macht, schließlich verdienen die gutes, leichtes Geld damit.
> Ob und wie locker ein Kerl mit Sexualität umgeht, kann der sich nicht einfach so aussuchen, wenn man lange keine Frau mehr hatte ist man als Kerl doch meist ein wenig unentspannter.
> Vielleicht willst du es nicht verbieten, aber wenn es nach so Leuten wie der Feministin hier geht, dann sollte das doch verboten werden, oder nehmen wir die Vertreter des Islams, oder der Christlichen Kirche. Sobald so Leute die Oberhand gewinnen, werden sich auch solche wie du noch umschauen wo das hinführt. Steinigungen, oder Inquisition, hatten wir alles schonmal.
> ...



Hyänen haben aber keine bewusste Hochkultur geschaffen und ein Intelligentes Bewusstsein entwickelt, der Vergleich ist also ehr dünn.
Sicher gibt es Frauen die das wollen aber nicht alle und hier geht es um Selbstbestimmung und nicht um ein männliches Diktat.

Im übrigen finde ich Feminismus, also das bestreben der Frau gesellschaftlich auf Augenhöhe mit dem Mann zu sein, mit religösen Fanatismus bzw. religösen Doktrinen zu vergleichen sehr mutig.


----------



## Triplezer0 (28. August 2014)

Also das gesamte Video besteht im prinzip aus aus dem kontext gegriffenen Szenen, in denen jegliche form realistischer darstellung von gewalt gegen frauen als falsch dargestellt wird.

In unserer Geschichte wurden Frauen nunmal immer dominiert und waren sehr sehr oft opfer von gewalttaten, sei es häuslich oder nicht. Heutzutage ist es nur begrenzt anders, selbst in den zivilisierten Teilen der Welt passiert das heute noch regelmäßig. Man kann keine Geschichte mit gewaltätigen Inhalten in einer glaubwürdigen welt erzählen und dann einfach Frauen komplett raus lassen... Prostituierte, Stripper und Vergewaltigungsopfer sind und waren Teil unserer Welt.

Ob ich in einem Spiel nacke Brüste o.Ä. sehe ist mir vollkommen wurscht, aber ich möchte gerne eine überzeugende Atmosphäre und da gehören nunmal frauen in erniedrigenden Positionen dazu.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Wie viele Hyänen waren den schon auf dem Mond? Und wann war der Friedensgipfel zwischen Hyänen und Löwen? Äpfel und Birnen und so. 

Klar gibt es solche Frauen, die ihren Körper gerne zeigen. Das muss man dann aber nicht auf alle Frauen übertragen. Und wenn man lange keine Frau mehr hatte, dann ist das doch nicht das Problem der Frauen. Die eigene Unfähigkeit als Rechtfertigung für Sexismus darzulegen ist ja wohl ein selten dämliches Argument.

Vierbieten ist immer schlecht. Will sie das denn überhaupt? Oder will sie nur auf das Thema aufmerksam machen und zum Nachdenken anregen?

Es geht doch hier nicht darum, dass die pösen Videospiele wieder Schuld sind. Sie hat sich halt auf das Themengebiet 'Videospiele' spezialisiert und wendet die feministischen Theorien darauf an. Sie könnte ja auch über Frauen in Sport, Arbeitswelt oder was auch immer Videos drehen. Da muss man jetzt nicht so tun, als hätte sie ein besonders hohen Geltungsdrang oder macht es wegen des Geldes, nur weil man sich mit so einer einfachen Erklärung sein kleines Weltbild erhält.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Was die Hyännen angeht... ich beneide sie darum, daß sie keine "Bewußte Intelligenz" haben. Ich wollte damit aber eigentlich nur ausdrücken, daß wir Menschen uns und unseren Verstand zu wichtig nehmen, zu unentspannt sind, zu viel nachdenken.
Männliches Diktat? Die Frauen die sich im realen Leben freiwillig verkaufen unterliegen keinem Diktat, außer vielleicht dem Zwang des Geldes, aber dafür können die Männer im allgemeinen nichts, bzw. genauso wenig wie die Frauen. Wenn frauen sich aus einem Zwang heraus verkaufen müssen, so ist das ein Fall für die Justiz! In unserem Fall geht es aber um die Inhalte einer Geschichte und da wird niemandem ein Zwang aufgebürdet, denn keine der Figuren ist real!!!
Was nun deine letzte Aussage angeht, so beweißt du mit der, daß du die tieferen Zusammenhänge nicht sehen willst, die ich angesprochen habe.
Was nun meine Wirklichkeit angeht, in meinem persönlichen Umfeld, daß ich Tag für Tag erlebe sind die Frauen und Mädchen absolut auf Augenhöhe, bzw. in meinem Fall sogar oft noch drüber, ist halt Blöd wenn man so klein ist!^^ Viele Kerle stehen meist auch unter dem Pantoffel ihrer Frau/Freundin!^^


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Du sagst sie interessieren sich dafür weil es ihen von der Gesellschaft so vorgelebt wird. Erstens ist das eine Unterstellung, weil du die beiden nicht kennst.
> Und andererseits frage ich dich was daran so Schlecht sein soll? Was wäre dir denn lieber, daß die Gesellschaft den Mädchen vorleben soll? Ein Trend den ich im aktuellen Fernsehen und Kino beobachten kann ist der , daß man Frauen gern und häufig in gewalttätigen Rollen darstellt, möchtest du lieber das es das ist was die Gesellschaft den Frauen vorlebt?



Gibt es ein Schmink- und Modegen? Falls ja, dann kann es natürlich sein, dass sie 100% von sich aus so handeln. 
Schlecht ist, dass (in der westlichen Welt) den Mädchen überwiegend Schminke, Mode etc. vorgelebt wird. Das ist ein bisschen Mau. "Schmink dich, mach die Beine breit und halt die Fresse." Toll ist was Anderes. Ein bisschen mehr Diversität wäre schon erwünschenswert.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

hä? Wie kommst du bitte darauf, denn Leuten die lange keine Frau mehr hatten und die deswegen vielleicht ein wenig unentspannt sind zu unterstellen, daß sie Sexistisch wären? Und sicher ist das nicht das Problem der Frauen, nur was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
Und Nein sie will nicht zum Nachdenken anregen, sie hat sich nur diese Nische herausgesucht um in der ein wenig Geld und Aufmerksamkeit zu farmen. Wenn du es besser weißt, was sie antreibt... was ich aber mal bezweifele.^^
Und was nochmal die Frauen angeht die sich gern zeigen, oder eben nicht um die geht es hier garnicht, hier geht es um Videospielinhalte, was man dort sieht sind im Endeffekt nur Bilder und keine richtigen Menschen, es sollte doch dem Nutzer überlassen werden, wie er sie damit umgeht, warum soll der/die sich von anderen in seiner Phantasie beschränken lassen? Solange man niemandem etwas tut... es hat doch jeder ein Recht auf die Freiheit seines Geistes!


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Die Diversität gibt es doch... also ich kenne keine Frauen die jetzt einfach so für irgendwen die Beine breitmachen und die meisten bestehen auch darauf das sie sich für sich selbst hübsch machen.
Und was in der Westlichen Welt den Menschen vorgelebt wird ist eher ein Produkt des Kapitalismus und der Konsumkultur und da sind wir Männer genauso nur die "Opfer".


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sie hat in ihrem Video gesagt, daß man schon vorher dorthin gehen kann und dann haut der Mann ab, bevor etwas passiert ist. Und *das *wird eben niedriger belohnt als wenn man erstmal wartet, bis wirklich etwas passiert ist.
> Es geht nicht darum, was *passiert*, sondern wie die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten im Spiel *gewertet *werden.



Das ändert an dieser Heuchelei kein Bisschen etwas. Siehe den Rest meines Postings, den du nicht zitiert hast. Entweder, man verteitelt ein Verbrechen, oder nicht. Es muss nunmal Gameplaytechniken und ein Konzept geben, nachdem man vorgeht. Wenn man den Verbrecher vorher verschreckt, dann gibt es eben keine Belohnung, aber auch dann nicht, wenn ein Mann, einen anderen Mann erschießen will. So, what? Außerdem machen sich manche Spieler auch Ihre eigenen Belohnungen. Mir war es doch egal, wenn in WD stand "Sie haben den Täter" verschreckt. Der Effekt war doch der gleiche - Verbrechen geschah nicht. Für mich völlig okay. Statt so halbgaren Gender-Unsinn zu verzapfen, könnte man sich ernsthaft darüber Gedanken machen, warum Gewalt überhaupt belohnt werden sollte in so einem Spiel. Aber das passt der Dame halt nicht in den Kragen. Ob Gewalt gegen Männer oder Frauen, es bleibt im Grunde falsch. Was nicht falsch ist, ist die Kunst und die Fiktion. Die Entwickler haben soweit überhaupt nicht gedacht, weil sie frei von Zwängen und völlig subjektiven, moralinverseuchten Anstandsvorstellungen arbeiten möchten. So wie das jahrzehntelang funktioniert hat.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht. Diese ganze Debatte ist keinerlei Beachtung wert, weil sie eh im Sande verlaufen wird.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. August 2014)

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, gab es wirklich diese Drohungen oder will die Dame nur Aufmerksamkeit? Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da jemand wegen sowas direkt Drohungen ausspricht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. August 2014)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, gab es wirklich diese Drohungen oder will die Dame nur Aufmerksamkeit? Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass da jemand wegen sowas direkt Drohungen ausspricht.



Die Drohungen sind doch sogar auf dem Bild in der Meldung zu sehen.

Hier extra nochmal für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> ... wenn es sie stört, daß Frauen oft nur dafür verwendet werden, dann soll sie selbst ein Spiel machen.


Warum jetzt? ich darf doch auch zB Militärshooter kritisieren, ohne daß ich je selbst einen erstellt habe.



> Menschen die die Trennung zwischen Spiel und Realität nicht schaffen, haben tiefere Probleme, ....


Es gibt mehr Grenzen zwischen beiden als nur die Bildschirmfläche.


Beispiel:
Mach dir mal eine Liste mit 20-30 Fakten, die du über Nazis während des 2. WKs weißt. 

Und danach überprüfe diese Fakten darauf, ob sie geschichtlich korrekt sind oder ob das nur Teil einer Handlung in einem Film, Comic oder Spiel war.

Beispielsweise: 
- Gab es wirklich Anstrengungen, runde Flugobjekte zu bauen?
- Hatte Hitler einen eigenen Wahrsager?
- Gab es einen Nazi Okkultismus?
- Wie verlief die Landung der Alliierten in der Normandie?


Worauf ich hinaus will: 
Sicher weiß jeder, der die gezeigten Spiel Szenen im Video sieht, daß das nicht real ist, sondern ein Spiel Inhalt und daß dadurch keine Person akut zu Schaden kommt. (Sonst hätte er wirklich ein ernstes Problem.)

Dennoch werden Informationen bewußt und unbewußt(!) aufgenommen - unter Umständen können einem so in der Realität Sachen normaler erscheinen, weil man sie häufig in Spielen und Filmen gesehen hat.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

ich zitiere Misterblonde "Diese ganze Debatte ist keinerlei Beachtung wert, weil sie eh im Sande verlaufen wird."
... wo er absolut Recht hat.
Aber das ist immer so wenn man so Blöd ist und anfängt mit Gutmenschen zu diskutieren, ihnen in ihr faschistisches Weltbild hineinredet. Wenn man Anfängt gegen die politisch korrekte und von Oben gewollte, durch die Medien verbreitete Gutmenschenmentalität anzureden.
Wo übrigens diese ganze Gender/Mainstreaming Geschichte nur ein Puzzlestück bei ist.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Die Diversität gibt es doch... also ich kenne keine Frauen die jetzt einfach so für irgendwen die Beine breitmachen und die meisten bestehen auch darauf das sie sich für sich selbst hübsch machen.
> Und was in der Westlichen Welt den Menschen vorgelebt wird ist eher ein Produkt des Kapitalismus und der Konsumkultur und da sind wir Männer genauso nur die "Opfer".


DU kennst keine Frauen. Das ist aber eine viel zu kleine Stichprobe um daraus Schlüsse auf die Allgemeinheit zu schließen. 
Es werden aber auch nicht nur Konsum und Kapitalismus vorgelebt, sonder eben auch, wie sich Mann und Frau "zu verhalten" haben. Und alles was nicht dieser Norm entspricht wird kritisch beäugt oder in dem aktuellen Fall gleich mit dem Tod bedroht.



Urbs11 schrieb:


> hä? Wie kommst du bitte darauf, denn Leuten die lange keine Frau mehr hatten und die deswegen vielleicht ein wenig unentspannt sind zu unterstellen, daß sie Sexistisch wären? Und sicher ist das nicht das Problem der Frauen, nur was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
> Und Nein sie will nicht zum Nachdenken anregen, sie hat sich nur diese Nische herausgesucht um in der ein wenig Geld und Aufmerksamkeit zu farmen. Wenn du es besser weißt, was sie antreibt... was ich aber mal bezweifele.^^
> Und was nochmal die Frauen angeht die sich gern zeigen, oder eben nicht um die geht es hier garnicht, hier geht es um Videospielinhalte, was man dort sieht sind im Endeffekt nur Bilder und keine richtigen Menschen, es sollte doch dem Nutzer überlassen werden, wie er sie damit umgeht, warum soll der/die sich von anderen in seiner Phantasie beschränken lassen? Solange man niemandem etwas tut... es hat doch jeder ein Recht auf die Freiheit seines Geistes!


Das mit den unentspannten Männern kam so rüber, als würde das rechtfertigen, dass man von den Frauen sexuelle Dienste einfordern kann, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Falls das nicht so gemeint war, dann einfach ignorieren.

Und woher weißt du noch mal, dass es ihr nur um Geld geht? Wegen der Kickstarterkampagne? Das Argument wäre dann aber BOMBENFEST. 

Videospiele werden aber auch von jüngeren Menschen gespielt. Wenn die jetzt sehen, dass in den Spielen, die sie spielen, Frauen nur erniedrigt oder als schmückendes Beiwerk angesehen werden, dann könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das für die weiter geistige Entwicklung nicht gerade zuträglich ist. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es dazu schon Studien gibt.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> ich zitiere Misterblonde "Diese ganze Debatte ist keinerlei Beachtung wert, weil sie eh im Sande verlaufen wird."
> ... wo er absolut Recht hat.
> Aber das ist immer so wenn man so Blöd ist und anfängt mit Gutmenschen zu diskutieren, ihnen in ihr faschistisches Weltbild hineinredet. Wenn man Anfängt gegen die politisch korrekte und von Oben gewollte, durch die Medien verbreitete Gutmenschenmentalität anzureden.
> Wo übrigens diese ganze Gender/Mainstreaming Geschichte nur ein Puzzlestück bei ist.



Ken Jebsen, bist du es?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman... du machst es wie die Feministin. Du lässt Dinge weg, reißt sie aus dem Kontext um ein bestimmtes Bild zu erzeugen, auch wenn es wie im letzten Beitrag nur ein kleines Wort war.
Aber ich versuche dir zu zu gestehen, daß du es in dem Fall nur Lustig gemeint hast.
Was nun das Zusammenleben angeht... es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Spielemacher den Kindern vorzuleben, wie Menschen miteinander leben! Für das Vorleben einer Mann/Frau Beziehung sollte es Normalerweise die Eltern geben. (Idealerweise) sicher die Realität ist halt oft anders, aber so ist das im Leben nunmal und eine Kuschelwelt für alle wird es nie geben, das wäre nicht nur widernatürlich es wäre auch Falsch, das Leben ist nunmal ein Kampf.
Wie hies es in der Matrix "Wussten Sie, dass die erste Matrix als perfekte Welt geplant war, in der kein Mensch hätte leiden müssen? Ein rundum glückliches Leben! Es war ein Desaster."
Dein Text mit alles was nicht der Norm entspricht ist ganz brauchbar, denn er lässt sich natürlich auch andersherum, also auf die Feministin anwenden.
Aktuell ist es in Deutschland doch so, daß jeder der nicht der Politisch korrekten Meinungsdiktatur hinterherläuft, heruntergemacht, ausgegrenzt und totgeschwiegen wird.


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. August 2014)

Sorry für OT:



Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wie hies es in der Matrix "Wussten Sie, dass die erste Matrix als perfekte Welt geplant war, in der kein Mensch hätte leiden müssen? Ein rundum glückliches Leben! Es war ein Desaster."



Da muss ich immer an Paul Verhoeven denken:

"People love seeing violence and horrible things. The human being is bad  and he can't stand more than five minutes of happiness. Put him in a  dark theater and ask him to look at two hours of happiness and he'd walk  out or fall asleep."


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Das ist nicht nur das Wesen, des Menschen, es ist das Wesen des Lebens an sich.
Es muß immer beide Seiten der Medaille geben, sonst gibt es keine Veränderung, gibt es kein Leben.
Die Perfektion ist das Ende aller Dinge.
Es ist ein Zustand der angestrebt wird, der aber besser nie erreicht wird.

Wobei ich persönlich ja der Meinung bin, daß die Perfektion im Auge des Betrachters liegt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

Natürlich kann jeder seine Meinung sagen, auch diese Dame hier, wir leben ja in Demokratien und es gilt Meinungsfreiheit. Natürlich kann auch jeder dann etwas dafür oder dagegen sagen. Morddrohungen und ähnliches gehen natürlich überhaupt nicht und ich hoffe, dass sie diese Leute anzeigen wird. Auch das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und da sollte man doch zumindest einigermaßen Anstand wahren.

Zum Thema an sich: Auch da kann man natürlich kritisieren, ob das so in den Spielen so sein muss oder nicht. Ich bin aber generell dafür, dass jeder sein Spiel so gestalten darf, wie er es möchte und wie es ihm vorschwebt. Auch da sollte künstlerische Freiheit herrschen.

Ich sehe den Feminismus generell von zwei Seiten. Auf der einen Seite sollten natürlich beide Geschlechter gleichberechtigt sein, die gleichen Rechte haben und gleich behandelt werden. Das sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.
Ich habe nur auf der anderen Seite ein Problem damit, wenn das Ganze überzogen wird. Wenn aus der Gleichberechtigung Männerhass und Bevorteilung der Frau wird oder wenn das Ganze in die Gender-Mainstream-Ecke abrutscht und man meint, dass man aus Frauen gleich Männer macht. Gleichberechtigung ja, aber keine Gleichmacherei.

Wenn ich z.B. eine Freundin habe, dann ist sie gleichberechtigt. Jeder von uns beiden kann gleichwertig mitbestimmen. Auch was interessen betrifft, würde ich es dann so machen, dass sie an einem Tag bestimmen darf, was wir tun und am nächsten Tag dann ich..immer abwechselnd. Wie ein echtes Team eben 
Ich möchte aber verdammt nochmal keine Frau haben, die wie ein Mann ist und sich wie ein Mann verhält. Bei aller Gleichberechtigung soll eine Frau weiterhin eine Frau bleiben.

Mit dem Wort Sexismus kann ich auch überhaupt nichts anfangen. Sex ist das natürlichste der Welt und nichts wofür man sich schämen müsste. Schon vor Hunderten von Jahren wurden Männer und Frauen nackt gemalt. Und mal ehrlich, welcher Mann und welche Frau schauen sich nicht gerne einen schönen Körper des anderen Geschlechts oder wenn jemand Homosexuell ist, des gleichen Geschlechts an? Fast jeder hat schon mal irgendwo einen Pornofilm geschaut, auch wenn es viele nicht zugeben werden und dann einen auf korrekt machen. 
Männer und Frauen fühlen sich nunmal sexuell anziehend und das ist auch gut so, sonst würde es irgendwann gar keine Kinder mehr geben  Absurd ist das in unseren Breitengraden eh, weil wir eine der niedrigsten Geburtenraten der Welt haben. Vermutlich haben wir eher zu wenig statt zu viel Sex  
Was natürlich jetzt nicht heißt, dass man sich total daneben benehmen soll und einfach andere Leute auf der Straße anfasst oder wie Freiwild behandelt. Nein, anständiges Benehmen und Anstand gehören natürlich dazu.

Hier wurde ja auch das Thema Sexobjekt angesprochen. Im Spiel liegt es natürlich an den Entwicklern, wie sie das darstellen und ob sie es machen. In der Realität liegt das aber bei jedem selbst. Was ich damit meine: es zwingt niemand Frauen, sich für irgendwelche Magazine nackig zu machen, als Prostituierte zu arbeiten (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich bei denen Frauen gezwungen werden) oder sich besonders freizügig anzuziehen. Sie können es ja auch gerne anders machen und einfach nein dazu sagen. Deswegen wird aus dieser Diskussion in der Hinsicht manchmal Heuchelei. Man braucht ja auch nur mal auf den Fussballplatz oder ins Fussballstadion gehen. Na, was man hört man da oft? "Wer ist denn dieser schnuckelige Spieler mit der Nr.13, der mit dem knackigen Hintern?" 
Also wie man sieht, sind Frauen da nicht anders als wir Männer. 

Am Ende noch mein "Lieblingsthema" Gender-Mainstreaming. Ein riesiger erfundener Mist, der mich an Dr. Frankenstein erinnern lässt. Bei dem gesagt wird, dass es kein natürliches Geschlecht geben würde und man sich heute als Frau, morgen als Mann und übermorgen als beides fühlen kann. Da fehlt nur noch, dass man sich als Mann im Mond, als Katze oder Leopard fühlt und man nicht als Mensch geboren wurde. Die denken wahrscheinlich noch, dass bei der Geburt dem Mensch ein Penis angeklebt wird, damit er zum Mann wird und bei der Frau extra ein Loch gebohrt wird, dass sie zu dieser wird. Es ist ein riesiger Dünnpfiff, der erfunden wurde, um kräftig Steuergelder einzukassieren und man hat sich damit eine menge Posten gesichert, die man sich fürstlich bezahlen lässt. 
Wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre, dann wäre es das Erste, bei dem ich komplett alle Gelder streichen würde. In Norwegen hat jemand ein Video gemacht in dem er alle Thesen des Gendermainstreams auseinander genommen hat, danach wurden alle Gelder sofort dafür eingestellt. Sollte man hier auch machen.
Kinder und Jugendliche haben es in der heutigen Welt schon schwer genug, dann noch ihnen das Thema einzureden, dass sie kein festes Geschlecht hätten und jederzeit wechseln könnten, das verwirrt sie noch mehr. Da haben wir dann endgültig lauter psychische Krüppel. Stattdessen sollte man lieber ihre Persönlichkeit stärken!

Aber nun gut, nun hatte ich weit ausgeholt, das ganze Thema ist eben ziemlich komplex und man könnte sich lange darüber unterhalten bzw. darüber schreiben.


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

vieleicht hat sie die morddrohungen sich auch selbst geschickt damit über sie wieder mehr berichtet wird


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht hat sie die morddrohungen sich auch selbst geschickt damit über sie wieder mehr berichtet wird



ja ne, weil es keine Verhaltensgestörte Sackträger gibt, deren kleines Ego es nicht verkraftet, das Frauen jetzt anfangen gleich behandelt zu werden


----------



## march1lll (28. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Drohungen sind doch sogar auf dem Bild in der Meldung zu sehen.
> 
> Hier extra nochmal für dich:
> 
> ...



Hier sollte bei jedem die Alarmglock leuten:

1. neuer Account

2. Tweets innerhalb kürzester Zeit

3. keinerlei Rechtschreibfehler oder sonstiges

4. warum steht in der Suchzeile gar nichts? 

5. warum ist niemand eingeloggt? 

Das ist offensichtlich eine gefälschte Aktion und ihr verbreitet diese Aktion auch noch. Gerade bei Anita sollte man doch aufhorchen, sie hat doch ständig behauptet sie werde belästigt und konnte es nie! beweisen bis auf diesen Fall. Das hier betrogen wurde wird nach 2 Sekunden klar. 
Das wars für mich mit PC Games und PC Games Hardware, hier wird einfach die Agenda von Anita Sarkeesian verbreitet ohne nachzudenken. 
Nach Polygon, Kotaku und Superlevel verabschiede ich mich  von euch.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Das ist offensichtlich eine gefälschte Aktion und ihr verbreitet diese Aktion auch noch. Gerade bei Anita sollte man doch aufhorchen, sie hat doch ständig behauptet sie werde belästigt und konnte es nie! beweisen bis auf diesen Fall. Das hier betrogen wurde wird nach 2 Sekunden klar.
> Das wars für mich mit PC Games und PC Games Hardware, hier wird einfach die Agenda von Anita Sarkeesian verbreitet ohne nachzudenken.
> Nach Polygon, Kotaku und Superlevel verabschiede ich mich  von euch.



Das beweist rein gar nichts 
Wenn man bedenkt wie aktiv du in der Zeit warst und was für eine Qualität deine Beiträge hatten, wird dich hier niemand vermissen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Nach Polygon, Kotaku und Superlevel verabschiede ich mich  von euch.



Tschüss.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Hier sollte bei jedem die Alarmglock leuten:
> 
> 1. neuer Account
> 
> ...



Oh Bitte ja, das muss ein Fake sein wenn jemand etwas Strafrechtlich Bedenkliches macht, dafür nicht seinen richtigen Account benutzt und Natürlich müssen da Rechtschreibfehler rein, das niemand schnell und ohne Rechtschreibfehler tippen kann
Mir tun die anderen Seiten schon Leid, außerdem würde ich mich da nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen, dann da wirst als Macho auch nicht Glücklich werden


----------



## Shredhead (28. August 2014)

Danke für die Hinweise, das macht es schon gleich noch verdächtiger. 
Und selbst wenn es eine echte Drohung ist, handelt es sich dabei um einen Stalker und keinen, dem nicht passt was Frau RadFem in ihren Videos für Müll verbreitet!


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Was ist denn angeboren? Welche Verhaltensweisen? Und woher haste die Infos denn? Typisch ist das, von dem es gesgat, dass es typisch sei....Die Tatasche, dass es Ausnahmen gibt, führt aber zu der Frage, woher diese kommen? Willst du die damit erklären, dass die Ausnahmen Pathologien sind? Das ist dann aber schon sehr biologistisch. Anders: Der sexuelle Trieb ist für mich ein Mythos und man hat es damals auf die Biologie geschoben, weil man es nicht besser wusste. Heute weiß man es schon besser und daher wird diese "Urtrieb"-Theorie kaum mehr verwendet.


Er hat nicht ganz unrecht. Bestimmte Verhaltensweisen liegen in unserer Natur. Jungs z.B. wollen schon im Kindergartenalter stark sein, sich mächtig fühlen und sich motorisch ausleben. Springen, laufen, sich kabbeln usw. "Typisch Jungs" eben. Ja, es ist typisch. Weil es nunmal so ist. Das hat nichts mit ADHS oder anderen psychischen Störungen oder Erziehungsmängeln zu tun. Tatsächlich werden Jungs sogar sehr unzufrieden, wenn man ihnen "weibliche" Erziehungsnormen aufdrücken will, was in der Kita leider zu oft geschieht. Ich habe das in meinem a.) selbst am eigenen Leib erfahren und b.) berufsbedingt erlebt (ich arbeite selbst in einer Kita). 

Meiner Meinung nach werden den Kindern keine gendertypischen Verhaltensweisen aufgedrückt, sondern sie werden teils sogar unterdrückt, indem man alle gleich erzieht. Und da die meisten Kita-Angestellten weiblich sind, geschieht das durch weiblich geprägte Normen. Allgemein Mädchen haben in der Kita von Natur aus mehr Spaß bei kreativen Tätigkeiten, wie etwa Malen oder Konzentrationsspiele. Und Jungs wollen eben das "Alphamännchen" sein, indem sie sich aufspielen und beweisen wollen. Sie haben einen stärkeren Bewegungsdrang und bauen lieber, als still da zu sitzen und zu malen. Das ist keine Erziehungsfrage. Es ist einfach so. Ausnahmen sind dabei sogar eher selten und noch seltener stärker ausgeprägt. Auf mittlerweile über 400 Kinder (2 Kitas, innerhalb von mehreren Jahren) habe ich gerade mal ein Kind erlebt, das sich völlig abseits der genderspezifischen Norm verhält. Ein Junge, der sich stellenweise völlig wie ein Mädchen verhielt. Und nebenbei bemerkt halte ich das für verstörender als einen Jungen, der lieber rum rennt und Blödsinn anstellt.

Soviel zur natürlichen Verhaltensweise. Die kann sich aber später widerum durch äußere Einflüsse, (Selbst-)Erziehung und Erfahrungen verändern. z.B. kann ein Mädchen grob werden und selbst das Alphamännchen spielen, während ein Junge im Gegenzug ruhig und weniger "aggressiv" wird. Aber im Grunde bleiben natürliche, geschlechtsspezifische Verhaltensmuster erhalten. 

Und der sexuelle Trieb, bzw. das sexuelle Interesse entwickelt sich unwideruflich. Das ist genauso ein natürliches Verhaltensmuster, welches aber durch äußere Einflüsse manipuliert, in seltenen Fällen durch Erziehung o.ä. sogar unterdrückt werden kann. Warum sonst hört man Jugendliche gern von "dicken Dingern" und dem und dem Porno reden, den sie geguckt haben? Warum sonst "probieren" Jugendliche sich in Sachen Sexualität aus? Weil's nicht anerzogen ist, sondern weil es ein völlig natürlicher Trieb/Instinkt/What ever ist, der durch viele Medien auch noch verstärkt wird. Trotzdem ist es für viele gleichzeitig ein Tabuthema, sodass sich auch innere Konflikte in Sachen Sexualität entwickeln können und das sogar bis hin zu psychischen Störungen. Fakt ist aber, dass der Sexualtrieb sich definitiv entwickelt. Bei jedem. Und daher ist er ein völlig natürlich. Der einzige Unterschied von Mensch zu Mensch ist nur, dass sich dieser Trieb unterschiedlich entwickelt. Das kann schon im Alter von 10 Jahren oder deutlich später auftreten. Bei den meisten entwickelt (um wieder zur Norm zu kommen) er sich zwischen dem 12. und dem 14. Lebensjahr. 

Letztlich bleibt zu sagen: Es gibt tatsächlich natürliche Verhaltensmuster, von denen einige erst im Jugendalter auftreten (z.B. Sexualtrieb), die jedem erstmal in die Wiege gelegt wurden und sich unwiderruflich entwickeln. Aber es sind Verhaltensmuster, die durch Einflüsse (Erziehung, soziales Umfeld, Medien) im Laufe der Jahre sehr, sehr stark beeinflusst werden. Manchmal aber werden sie schon von vornherein unterdrückt, wodurch dann diese Ausnahmen entstehen.

Und es ist meiner Meinung nach nur natürlich, dass sich Kerle im Allgemeinen zu leicht bekleideten hübschen Damen hingezogen fühlen und es als nette Dreingabe ansehen, wenn da entsprechende Dame als Deko da steht und einfach nur hübsch aussieht. Ich meine...ich hab mir damals als Jugendlicher (und würde ich auch heute noch tun) gern während der Games Convention in Leipzig die Messebabes angeschaut. ^^ Warum auch nicht? Das geschah ja nichtmal in abwertender Absicht. Und insofern sollte diese Feministenkeule auch nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit geschwungen werden.


----------



## gen4 (28. August 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Tschüss.



So ein arrogantes Kommentar und dann noch von einem "*Community Officer* "

da kann ich mich nur noch *march1ll[URL="http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2934054-march1lll.html"]l*[/URL] anschließen

Tschüß lieber *DennisReisdorf* und PCG


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

gen4 schrieb:


> So ein arrogantes Kommentar und dann noch von einem "*Community Officer* "
> 
> da kann ich mich nur noch *march1ll**l* anschließen
> 
> Tschüß lieber *DennisReisdorf* und PCG



bitte
es hält euch keiner auf wenn ihr die Community hier bessern wollt und solchen dämlichen Thesen zustimmt


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Wieso dämlich?
Deine Aussage, denn einen als Macho zu titulieren zeugt nun auch nicht gerade von viel Weisheit!^^
Und doch dies kurz angebundene Tschüss, war schon arrogant!
Aber das die jungen Leute von Heute, doch Recht unsensibel Anderen gegenüber sind und Rücksichtnahme ihnen ein Fremdwort ist, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

gen4 schrieb:


> So ein arrogantes Kommentar und dann noch von einem "*Community Officer* "
> 
> da kann ich mich nur noch *march1ll**l* anschließen
> 
> Tschüß lieber *DennisReisdorf* und PCG



Was ist an einem einfachen "Tschüss" denn arrogant? 
Aber naja...macht's gut, ihr beiden. Tschüss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

@RedDragon20: Sehr guter Kommentar von Dir. Durch Erziehung und Bildung sind wir zwar zu "modernen Menschen" geworden, aber tief innendrin werden wir immer die Urmenschen bleiben und sein.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am Ende noch mein "Lieblingsthema" Gender-Mainstreaming. Ein riesiger erfundener Mist, der mich an Dr. Frankenstein erinnern lässt. Bei dem gesagt wird, dass es kein natürliches Geschlecht geben würde und man sich heute als Frau, morgen als Mann und übermorgen als beides fühlen kann. Da fehlt nur noch, dass man sich als Mann im Mond, als Katze oder Leopard fühlt und man nicht als Mensch geboren wurde. Die denken wahrscheinlich noch, dass bei der Geburt dem Mensch ein Penis angeklebt wird, damit er zum Mann wird und bei der Frau extra ein Loch gebohrt wird, dass sie zu dieser wird. Es ist ein riesiger Dünnpfiff, der erfunden wurde, um kräftig Steuergelder einzukassieren und man hat sich damit eine menge Posten gesichert, die man sich fürstlich bezahlen lässt.
> Wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre, dann wäre es das Erste, bei dem ich komplett alle Gelder streichen würde. In Norwegen hat jemand ein Video gemacht in dem er alle Thesen des Gendermainstreams auseinander genommen hat, danach wurden alle Gelder sofort dafür eingestellt. Sollte man hier auch machen.
> Kinder und Jugendliche haben es in der heutigen Welt schon schwer genug, dann noch ihnen das Thema einzureden, dass sie kein festes Geschlecht hätten und jederzeit wechseln könnten, das verwirrt sie noch mehr. Da haben wir dann endgültig lauter psychische Krüppel. Stattdessen sollte man lieber ihre Persönlichkeit stärken!


Was ist denn ein Mann oder eine Frau? Gibt's da eine Definition wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder Gravitation?


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wieso dämlich?
> Deine Aussage, denn einen als Macho zu titulieren zeugt nun auch nicht gerade von viel Weisheit!^^
> Und doch dies kurz angebundene Tschüss, war schon arrogant!
> Aber das die jungen Leute von Heute, doch Recht unsensibel Anderen gegenüber sind und Rücksichtnahme ihnen ein Fremdwort ist, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.


Früher waren die Leute halt einfach besser. Da gab es noch anständigen Rassismus, Sexismus und Homophobie. 

(Ein bisschen OT.)


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ Jokerman... woher weißt du? Und Nein da kann ich nicht mitreden, daß muß wohl vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein.
Aber du weißt es sicher besser, du würdest dir sicher kein Urteil über Menschen erlauben, die lange vor deiner zeit lebten und über die du nichts weißt.

Und he ich hoffe die Frage nach Mann und Frau hast du Nicht Ernst gemeint! Bisher hatte ich noch versucht dich Ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Mann oder eine Frau? Gibt's da eine Definition wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder Gravitation?


Was ist wohl ein Mann? Schau in deine Hose. Was hast du da? Männliche primäre Geschlechtsorgane. Das macht dich zu einem Mann. 
Was haben Frauen? Brüste. Richtig. Was haben sie noch? Weibliche primäre Geschlechtsorgane. Das macht sie zu Frauen. 

Insofern gibt es tatsächlich eine Definition. Männer und Frauen werden zu allererst durch ihre physischen Merkmale definiert. ^^


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Mann oder eine Frau? Gibt's da eine Definition wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder Gravitation?



Dafür bitte den Film "Kindergarten Cop" gucken:

"Jungs haben einen Penis und Mädchen eine Vagina."

Ende der Debatte.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Hier sollte bei jedem die Alarmglock leuten:
> 
> 1. neuer Account
> 
> ...


1.: Auch ein Täter kann sich jetzt gerade einen Account angelegt haben.
2.: Wenn der Täter sich daran aufgeilt und das einhändig tippt, dann sind die Tweets auch in kürzester Zeit da. Was beweist das jetzt?
3.: Aha. Perverse dürfen also vom Gesetz her keine Rechtschreibung beherrschen ...?
4.-5.: Wenn ich in Google nach "twitter + name" suche, bin ich nicht eingeloggt und es steht nix in der Suchmaske. wieso sollte das also ein Indiz für irgendwas sein?


----------



## FalconEye (28. August 2014)

Mich stört eher dass es überhaupt keine Spoiler Warnung gibt. Dafür sollte man die Dame verklagen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Mann oder eine Frau? Gibt's da  eine Definition wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder  Gravitation?



Die Frage ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Entschuldige, aber wer sich  solche Fragen noch stellen muss, um dessen geistigen Zustand mach' ich  mir schon sorgen.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Entschuldige, aber wer sich  solche Fragen noch stellen muss, um dessen geistigen Zustand mach' ich  mir schon sorgen.


Ergo, du hast keine Antwort darauf, weil "Mann" und "Frau", so wie wir es kennen, keine Konstante ist und sich verändern kann. Dachte ich's mir doch.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Dafür bitte den Film "Kindergarten Cop" gucken:
> 
> "Jungs haben einen Penis und Mädchen eine Vagina."
> 
> Ende der Debatte.


Und was ist mit Transsexuellen? Wenn da jemand einen Penis hat, sich aber als Frau fühlt?



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was ist wohl ein Mann? Schau in deine Hose. Was hast du da? Männliche primäre Geschlechtsorgane. Das macht dich zu einem Mann.
> Was haben Frauen? Brüste. Richtig. Was haben sie noch? Weibliche primäre Geschlechtsorgane. Das macht sie zu Frauen.
> 
> Insofern gibt es tatsächlich eine Definition. Männer und Frauen werden zu allererst durch ihre physischen Merkmale definiert. ^^


Wenn ich an mir runter gucke sehe ich die eine Hälfte, die zur Fortpflanzung benötigt wird.



Urbs11 schrieb:


> @ Jokerman... woher weißt du? Und Nein da kann ich nicht mitreden, daß muß wohl vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein.
> Aber du weißt es sicher besser, du würdest dir sicher kein Urteil über Menschen erlauben, die lange vor deiner zeit lebten und über die du nichts weißt.
> 
> Und he ich hoffe die Frage nach Mann und Frau hast du Nicht Ernst gemeint! Bisher hatte ich noch versucht dich Ernst zu nehmen.


Stichwort "Frauenwahlrecht", "Abtreibung", "Homosexualität". War alles supi in den Bereich, back in the day.

Das gerade DU, Ken, hier von "Ernst" schreibst, amüsiert mich leicht.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Nee das ist die Art und Weise wie Gutmenschen, bzw. Vertreter der Gender/Mainstremingsache "argumentieren".
Dies dient auch nicht wirklich irgendeiner Form von Diskussion sondern, vieler eher dem Verhindern eben dieser, indem man den Gesprächspartner versucht Dumm zu machen.
Denn den meisten vernünftigen Menschen fällt bei solchen Nichtargumenten nicht ein, wie sie damit umgehen sollen, weil sie eher versucht sind eine richtige Diskussion mit richtigen Argumenten zu führen, nur wer sich darauf einlässt hat eigentlich schon verloren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Ergo, du hast keine Antwort darauf, weil "Mann" und "Frau", *so wie wir es kennen, keine Konstante ist und sich verändern kann.* Dachte ich's mir doch.



Dann möchte ich es gerne mal sehen, wie du es hinbiegen willst, dass Männer Kinder bekommen


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Entschuldige, aber wer sich  solche Fragen noch stellen muss, um dessen geistigen Zustand mach' ich  mir schon sorgen.



Richtige Gendertheorie befasst sich damit und vorallem den Unterschied der in der Deutschen Sprache vernachlässigt wird und nur mit dem englischen Begriffen beschrieben werden kann:
Dem Unterschied von Gender und Sex und warum beides nicht Syncron laufen muss

Von daher ist der Jokerman nicht geistig umnachtet sondern einfach besser informiert


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Transsexuellen? Wenn da jemand einen Penis hat, sich aber als Frau fühlt?


Die Sexualität an sich wirkt sich zwar auf die Persönlichkeit eines Menschen aus, aber nicht auf das eigentliche, tatsächliche Geschlecht. Wenn ein Transsexueller einen Penis hat und ansonsten auch aussieht wie ein Kerl, dann ist er auch erstmal ein Kerl. Alles andere ist bei deiner Frage, die du gestellt hast, Erbsenzählerei. Du wolltest eine Definition? Da hast du sie. Wenn du dich damit nicht zufrieden gibst, ist das nicht die Schuld anderer.  

Transsexualität ist eine Abweichung der Norm. Eine Ausnahme. Keine psychische Störung, aber eine Abweichung natürlicher Verhaltensmuster. Und sie hat im Grunde nichts mit dem Körper, sondern mit der Psyche eines Menschen zu tun.


----------



## march1lll (28. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1.: Auch ein Täter kann sich jetzt gerade einen Account angelegt haben.
> 2.: Wenn der Täter sich daran aufgeilt und das einhändig tippt, dann sind die Tweets auch in kürzester Zeit da. Was beweist das jetzt?
> 3.: Aha. Perverse dürfen also vom Gesetz her keine Rechtschreibung beherrschen ...?
> 4.-5.: Wenn ich in Google nach "twitter + name" suche, bin ich nicht eingeloggt und es steht nix in der Suchmaske. wieso sollte das also ein Indiz für irgendwas sein?


Genau so gut kann es Anita oder einer ihrer Freunde
Es ist für dich nicht verdächtig das jemand aus dem nichts auftaucht, mit keiner Historie gar nichts und direkt auf etwas abzielt?
Und warum loggt sich Anita extra aus und sucht nicht direkt auf Twitter?


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich es gerne mal sehen, wie du es hinbiegen willst, dass Männer Kinder bekommen


Ich würde mich erst mal vom Mann/Frau-Begriff lösen. Dann müssen nämlich Männer auch keine Kinder bekommen. 



Urbs11 schrieb:


> Nee das ist die Art und Weise wie Gutmenschen, bzw. Vertreter der Gender/Mainstremingsache "argumentieren".
> Dies dient auch nicht wirklich irgendeiner Form von Diskussion sondern, vieler eher dem Verhindern eben dieser, indem man den Gesprächspartner versucht Dumm zu machen.
> Denn den meisten vernünftigen Menschen fällt bei solchen Nichtargumenten nicht ein, wie sie damit umgehen sollen, weil sie eher versucht sind eine richtige Diskussion mit richtigen Argumenten zu führen, nur wer sich darauf einlässt hat eigentlich schon verloren.


Der Smiley impliziert, dass meine Aussage eher scherzhafter Natur war. Natürlich würde ich so nicht argumentieren, wenn es um etwas gehen würde. Mit meinem Spruch "Früher...auch mehr Sexismus...blablupp" hätte man aber auch rechnen können. Überraschend kam der jetzt nicht.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Mann und Frau ist keine Konstante und kann sich verändern? ...äh Operationen und Hormonbehandlungen zählen nicht!
Transsexuelle? Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Was glaubst du wohl was mit einer Art geschieht, wenn so Ausnahmen die Regel werden?
Und die eine Hälfte hat einen Namen/ ein Geschlecht.
Sicher war damals nicht alles Supi ist es aber Heute sogar eher noch weniger.
Btw. was hast du immer mit Ken?
Falls du den KenFM Stuff meinst... den mag ich eher weniger, hab vor ner ganzen Weile mal ein bisschen was von dem gelesen und fand das naja nicht 100% überzeugend, zu populistisch, zu Schwarz/Weiß.


----------



## MisterBlonde (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Transsexuellen? Wenn da jemand einen Penis hat, sich aber als Frau fühlt?



Meine Meinung dazu ist einfach: man kann sich fühlen, wie man will, das überlasse ich jedem selbst. Nur ändert das nicht die biologische und genetische Beschaffenheit. Selbst dann nicht, wenn man daran rumschnippelt. Ein Mann, der an sich Operationen hat vornehmen lassen, bleibt für mich ein Mann und er muss mir das Recht zugestehen, ihn so sehen zu dürfen, so wie ich ihm das Recht zugestehe, sich als Frau zu fühlen und auszuleben. Meine Interpretation bleibt davon nur unberührt. Wenn sich ein Waschbär ein Biberfell umschnallt, weil es das gerne möchte, bleibt es ja nach wie vor ein Waschbär, ganz primitiv gesprochen. Aber das ist so ein breites Thema und auch nicht unbedingt das, was ich auf PCGames.de bequatschen wollte.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

@ march1lll... du bist inkonsequent!


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich erst mal vom Mann/Frau-Begriff lösen. Dann müssen nämlich Männer auch keine Kinder bekommen.


Männer müssen sowieso keine Kinder bekommen. Das wäre schon anatomisch völlig unmöglich. 

Warum sollte man sich vom "Mann/Frau-Begriff" lösen? Erklär mir das mal. Wie ich eben sagte, definieren sich die Geschlechter nunmal zu allererst durch ihre physischen Merkmale. Ich frage mich, warum das nicht in deinen Kopf will. ^^


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Genau so gut kann es Anita oder einer ihrer Freunde
> Es ist für dich nicht verdächtig das jemand aus dem nichts auftaucht, mit keiner Historie gar nichts und direkt auf etwas abzielt?



du wolltest doch gehen, warum verteidigst du hier weiter Straftaten mit deinen extrem Fragwürdigen  "Belegen"?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Vielleicht weil er Konform der Gender Lehre den Naturgegebenen Zustand ändern will, bzw. ihn nicht akzeptieren will, weil daß Halt seinem Weltbild widerspricht.
Hoffen wir nicht, daß es so wird wie bei den  religiösen Fanatikern die auch glauben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und die einzigen mit der Wahrheit zu sein.
Im Endeffekt ist das mit dieser Gender/Mainstreaming Theorie auch wieder nur eine bestimmte Form von Religion um die Gesellschaft in einer bestimmten Form zu beeinflußen.
Die Errungenschaften des Zeitalters der Aufklärung gehen langsam wieder verloren und die radikalen Strömungen gewinnen wieder die Oberhand. Mal schauen auf wessen Scheiterhaufen die Menschen in Zukunft verbrannt werden.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Sind diese Straftaten den bewießen? Wurde jemand Rechtsgültig verurteilt?
Sicher magst du recht haben, aber solange Nichts gegenteiliges beweißen ist kann er auch Recht haben.
Und nur weil irgendwas in der Presse steht, heißt das noch lange Nicht, daß es auch die Wahrheit ist.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Sorry aber zu Glauben, daß eine Welt in der man den kleinen Kindern erzählt, daß sie weder Junge noch Mädchen sind... zu glauben, daß so eine Welt eine bessere werden würde ist schon ziemlich Naiv.
o man die Menschen Heutzutage haben einfach zu viel Zeit sich über Unsinn Gedanken zu machen!
Ich bin gern einMann undich liebe meine niederen Triebe!!! Da werde ich mir ganz sicher nicht von irgendeiner ideologisch verblendeten selbstgerechten Emanze und irgendwelchenverwirtten Spinnern einreden lassen, daß die Falsch währen.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Männer müssen sowieso keine Kinder bekommen. Das wäre schon anatomisch völlig unmöglich.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich vom "Mann/Frau-Begriff" lösen? Erklär mir das mal. Wie ich eben sagte, definieren sich die Geschlechter nunmal zu allererst durch ihre physischen Merkmale. Ich frage mich, warum das nicht in deinen Kopf will. ^^


DIE MENSCHEN haben bisher das Geschlecht nach den physischen Merkmalen definiert. Und das schon seit Tausenden von Jahren. Was die Sache aber immer noch nicht endgültig und bis in alle Ewigkeit geltend macht.



Urbs11 schrieb:


> Mann und Frau ist keine Konstante und kann sich verändern? ...äh Operationen und Hormonbehandlungen zählen nicht!
> Transsexuelle? Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Was glaubst du wohl was mit einer Art geschieht, wenn so Ausnahmen die Regel werden?
> Und die eine Hälfte hat einen Namen/ ein Geschlecht.
> Sicher war damals nicht alles Supi ist es aber Heute sogar eher noch weniger.
> ...


Seit wann können Transsexuelle denn keine Kinder mehr zeugen?
Die Veränderung findet natürlich nicht in einer Woche statt. Stichwort "Evolution" etc pp.

Ken Jebsen jammert einen doch auch immer mit dem Gutmenschen-Gedöns und dem Blödsinn der gleichgeschalteten Medien die Ohren voll. Das kam von dir jetzt auch ein paar mal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil er Konform der Gender Lehre den Naturgegebenen Zustand ändern will, bzw. ihn nicht akzeptieren will, weil daß Halt seinem Weltbild widerspricht.
> Hoffen wir nicht, daß es so wird wie bei den  religiösen Fanatikern die auch glauben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und die einzigen mit der Wahrheit zu sein.
> Im Endeffekt ist das mit dieser Gender/Mainstreaming Theorie auch wieder nur eine bestimmte Form von Religion um die Gesellschaft in einer bestimmten Form zu beeinflußen.
> Die Errungenschaften des Zeitalters der Aufklärung gehen langsam wieder verloren und die radikalen Strömungen gewinnen wieder die Oberhand. Mal schauen auf wesen Scheiterhaufen die Menschen in Zukunft verbrannt werden.



Man hat das Gefühl, man will damit einen neuen Menschen erschaffen. Einen Menschen, der nicht mehr weiß ob er Mann oder Frau ist. Ein erschaffenes Konstrukt, eine Art menschlichen Zombie, der nach staatlichen Maßstäben geformt wird.
So eine Einstellung hatten wir vor 70 oder 80 Jahren doch schon einmal und man weiß, wohin das geführt hat. Man hat also nichts, aber auch gar nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt und rennt in Deutschland weiterhin irgendwelchen Ideologien nach.
Deswegen wehre ich mich mit allem was ich kann dagegen, unterschreibe auch Petitionen die sich dagegen richten, möchte das keine Lehrpläne mit diesen Inhalten in die Schule kommen. Mancher mag mich jetzt dafür hassen, aber es ist mir egal.
Sollte ich mal Kinder haben und denen wird so etwas in der Schule gelehrt, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau geben würde und alles nur ein soziales Konstrakt sei und ähnliches, dann würde ich die Kinder sofort von dieser Schule wegholen. Irgendwann muss man auch mal Flagge zeigen!


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Sorry aber zu Glauben, daß eine Welt in der man den kleinen Kindern erzählt, daß sie weder Junge noch Mädchen sind... zu glauben, daß so eine Welt eine bessere werden würde ist schon ziemlich Naiv.
> o man die Menschen Heutzutage haben einfach zu viel Zeit sich über Unsinn Gedanken zu machen!
> Ich bin gern einMann undich liebe meine niederen Triebe!!! Da werde ich mir ganz sicher nicht von irgendeiner ideologisch verblendeten selbstgerechten Emanze und irgendwelchenverwirtten Spinnern einreden lassen, daß die Falsch währen.


Monkeys gonna monkey.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Du nennst es Blödsinn.
Und falls es in einer fernen Zukunft irgendwann Mal so ist, so geht es doch erstmal um das Hier und Jetzt.
Und Nein wir müssen, diesen Zustand nicht auch noch willentlich forcieren. Wozu auch, nur weil einige sich dann damit wohler fühlen würden? Und was ist mit allen anderen?
Willst du denn unbedingt so eine Entwicklung? Warum? Was ist so furchtbar an Mann und Frau?


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Bei den Bonobos... haben die Mädls das sagen und dort wird viel gemonkeyd.^^
Auf jedenfall besser als eine geschlechtslose Welt voller menschlicher Zombies die nur noch funktionieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> DIE MENSCHEN haben bisher das Geschlecht nach den physischen Merkmalen definiert. Und das schon seit Tausenden von Jahren. Was die Sache aber immer noch nicht endgültig und bis in alle Ewigkeit geltend macht.



Selbst wenn die Begriffe sich ändern oder wir uns komplett von ihnen lösen würden, bliebe die Tatsache, das sich Männchen und Weibchen nunmal anhand ihrer physischen Merkmale definieren, an sich doch trotzdem gleich. Sich von Begriffen zu lösen macht eine Tatsache nicht obsolet. Natürlich könnte sich im Laufe der Jahrtausende/Millionen was ändern. Aber so, wie es heute ist, ist es nunmal seit etlichen tausend Jahren. Und genau deswegen ist ein Mann ein Mann und eine Frau eine Frau. Völlig egal, ob man sie nun Hund oder Katze nennt. Das sind schlichtweg Fakten. Punkt. Ende der Debatte. Ob sich in einigen Millionen Jahren was daran ändert, weiß keiner. Gut möglich. Aber das ist eben die Evolution. Und die Evolution hat uns Mann und Frau beschert. Der Mensch selbst hat nicht die Tatsache, sondern den Begriff definiert. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Begriffe sich ändern oder wir uns komplett von ihnen lösen würden, bliebe die Tatsache, das sich Männchen und Weibchen nunmal anhand ihrer physischen Merkmale definieren, an sich doch trotzdem gleich. Sich von Begriffen zu lösen macht eine Tatsache nicht obsolet. Natürlich könnte sich im Laufe der Jahrtausende/Millionen was ändern. Aber so, wie es heute ist, ist es nunmal seit etlichen tausend Jahren. Und genau deswegen ist ein Mann ein Mann und eine Frau eine Frau. Völlig egal, ob man sie nun Hund oder Katze nennt.



Und wenn so etwas passiert, dann passiert das völlig frei und natürlich und nicht durch Lehrpläne oder Diktatur von oben. Evolution kann man nicht aufdiktieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und wenn so etwas passiert, dann passiert das völlig frei und natürlich und nicht durch Lehrpläne oder Diktatur von oben. Evolution kann man nicht aufdiktieren.



Exakt. ^^ I


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Es gibt aber zumindest einige Menschen die es versuchen.
Die Gentechnik in den Händen der Menschen ist die größte Gefahr für uns und unsere Umwelt die es je gab.
Nicht umsonst gibt es Heutzutage Probleme wie Superweed (nein kein Supergras, Superunkraut, als Folge von Monsantos unverantwortlichem Handeln) und oder die Angst vor genetisch veränderten Krankheiten aus den Laboren und das ist erst der Anfang.
Die Menschen werden dies nie kontrollieren können und öffnen hier aus reiner Profit und Machtgier heraus die Büchse der Pandora.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Ich denke aber, von nun an sollten wir uns auf das eigentliche Thema konzentrieren. Siehe Artikel.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2014)

march1lll schrieb:


> Genau so gut kann es Anita oder einer ihrer Freunde


Sicher. Wäre aber bescheuert, da bei sowas ja immer die Polizei eingeschaltet wird, und wenn dann so ein Geschummel auffliegt, ist der Ruf im Eimer und Strafen zu bezahlen/abzusitzen.



> Es ist für dich nicht verdächtig das jemand aus dem nichts auftaucht, mit keiner Historie gar nichts und direkt auf etwas abzielt?


Ja, soll er sowas denn mit seinem richtigen Twitter Account machen, so daß man ihn noch leichter schnappen kann?



> Und warum loggt sich Anita extra aus und sucht nicht direkt auf Twitter?


Wer sagt dir denn, daß sie auf dem Gerät, auf dem der Screenshot gemacht wurde, normalerweise eingeloggt ist? Sie kann doch genauso gut ausschliesslich übers Handy twittern und macht den Screenshot am PC.

Das sind alles Möglichkeiten, aber kein einziger wirklicher Hinweis.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Begriffe sich ändern oder wir uns komplett von ihnen lösen würden, bliebe die Tatsache, das sich Männchen und Weibchen nunmal anhand ihrer physischen Merkmale definieren, an sich doch trotzdem gleich. Sich von Begriffen zu lösen macht eine Tatsache nicht obsolet. Natürlich könnte sich im Laufe der Jahrtausende/Millionen was ändern. Aber so, wie es heute ist, ist es nunmal seit etlichen tausend Jahren. Und genau deswegen ist ein Mann ein Mann und eine Frau eine Frau. Völlig egal, ob man sie nun Hund oder Katze nennt. Das sind schlichtweg Fakten. Punkt. Ende der Debatte. Ob sich in einigen Millionen Jahren was daran ändert, weiß keiner. Gut möglich. Aber das ist eben die Evolution. Und die Evolution hat uns Mann und Frau beschert. Der Mensch selbst hat nicht die Tatsache, sondern den Begriff definiert. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Richtig, man braucht die Menschen mit Penis (allgemeinhin bekannt als 'Mann') und die Menschen mit Vagina (allgemeinhin bekannt als 'Frau') um sich fortzupflanzen. Was aber immer noch nicht erklärt, warum genau eine dieser beiden Personen stärker benachteiligt wurde und wird als die andere.

---------------------------------------

Und 

Gleichberechtigung =/= Gleichschaltung, 

bevor hier noch einige wegen ihrer Schnappatmung zusammenbrechen.


----------



## legion333 (28. August 2014)

Das einzige was diese Sarkeesian interessiert ist weißen Rittern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dass man die überhaupt noch Ernst nimmt...  Das ist keine Frauenrechtlerin, sondern schlichtweg eine Betrügerin. Die freut sich doch über solche Reaktionen, das treibt sie nur weiter in die vermeintliche Opferrolle und noch mehr Scheine kommen ihr zugeflattert  Auch wenn Morddrohungen sicherlich keine Probleme lösen, kann ich die Frustration sehr wohl nachvollziehen. Sie treibt ihr dreckiges Spiel und alle stehen auf ihrer Seite.
Ein gutes Video dazu (und schon fast ein Jahr alt!): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqJCCnued6c


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Richtig, man braucht die Menschen mit Penis (allgemeinhin bekannt als 'Mann') und die Menschen mit Vagina (allgemeinhin bekannt als 'Frau') um sich fortzupflanzen. Was aber immer noch nicht erklärt, warum genau eine dieser beiden Personen stärker benachteiligt wurde und wird als die andere.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Und das Problem löst man nicht, indem man sich von diesen Begrifflichkeiten löst und unseren zukünftigen Kindern eintrichtert, dass sie gar kein spezifisches Geschlecht hätten. Das wäre nämlich eine pervertierte Art der Gleichschaltung. Es ist nichtmal eine schlechte Lösung. Es ist gar keine Lösung. Dadurch entstehen weitere und mehr Probleme. Identitätskrisen z.B. a'la "Was bin ich bin?" Und ja, das Geschlecht ist ein Aspekt der persönlichen Identität. Die Lösung ist schlicht und einfach vernünftige Aufklärung. Aber bei zig Milliarden Menschen wird es IMMER Leute geben, die an einem Patriarchat festhalten. Und dieses Problem rechtfertigt übrigens auch keine so selten dämliche Frage danach, was Mann und Frau sind.  Das ist nämlich ein absolut gesellschaftliches, kein naturgegebenes Problem. Gesellschaftliche Normen sind strikt von natürlichen Normen zu trennen und sind zwei unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe, auch wenn erstere sicherlich dazu beitragen, dass natürliche Verhaltensmuster bei einem Menschen beeinflusst werden können (!). Und da gehört dieser pseudophilosophische Quatsch von wegen "Was sind denn Mann und Frau?" gar nicht rein. 

Die gesamte Debatte, die auf den letzten paar Seiten geführt wurde, schießt übrigens eigentlich völlig am Ziel vorbei, weil es hier nicht um die Benachteiligung der Frau an sich geht, sondern um eine Feministin, die eine Morddrohung erhalten hat. Dass man da zwar auf die Sexismusfrage zurück kommt, ist zwar verständlich, aber am besten wir halten uns nun an das eigentliche Thema. 

Ich jedoch werde mich nun zurück ziehen und Django Unchained schauen.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Das einzige was diese Sarkeesian interessiert ist weißen Rittern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dass man die überhaupt noch Ernst nimmt...  Das ist keine Frauenrechtlerin, sondern schlichtweg eine Betrügerin. Die freut sich doch über solche Reaktionen, das treibt sie nur weiter in die vermeintliche Opferrolle und noch mehr Scheine kommen ihr zugeflattert  Auch wenn Morddrohungen sicherlich keine Probleme lösen, kann ich die Frustration sehr wohl nachvollziehen. Sie treibt ihr dreckiges Spiel und alle stehen auf ihrer Seite.
> Ein gutes Video dazu (und schon fast ein Jahr alt!): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqJCCnued6c


Wir haben's verstanden: alle die ihr Anliegen verstehen können und sie verteidigen sind White Knights und und alle die dagegen sind haben Recht. 
ez mind ez life.


----------



## legion333 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Wir haben's verstanden: alle die ihr Anliegen verstehen können und sie verteidigen sind White Knights und und alle die dagegen sind haben Recht.
> ez mind ez life.



Nein. Sie nimmt etwas, womit sie *rein gar nichts *zu tun hat, versucht darin ihre eigenen Vorstellungen durchzusetzen und macht mit der ganzen Sache noch Profit. Ich will mich nicht mit der Idee anfreunden, dass so etwas mit meinem Hobby getan wird. Aber die Mehrheit scheint damit ja wohl kein Problem zu haben und verteidigt das ganze noch. Das finde ich schon äußerst bedenklich.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

Sie hat offenbar mit Feminismus zu tun und wendet das auf Videospiele an. Ob sie selber spielt, weiß ich nicht. Soll sie erst alle Spieler fragen, ob sie auch in ihre heilige kleine Welt eindringen darf, um dort evtl. neue Denkweisen zu platzieren?

Edit:
@reddragon:
Bevor man ein Problem löst, sollte man auch erstmal (die Basics) hinterfragen. Auch wenn es schwachsinning erscheint. Wir wollen ja nicht wie die Affen im Affenexperiment enden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Sie hat offenbar mit Feminismus zu tun und wendet das auf Videospiele an. Ob sie selber spielt, weiß ich nicht. Soll sie erst alle Spieler fragen, ob sie auch in ihre heilige kleine Welt eindringen darf, um dort evtl. neue Denkweisen zu platzieren?



Naja...genau das tun doch solche Leute. Völlig kontextfrei Dinge aus einer Szenerie heraus reißen und neue Denkweisen in die Gesellschaft platzieren. 

Ich habe nun wahrlich nichts gegen Feminismus. Ich bin durchaus dafür, dass Frauen und Männer gleichberechtigt sind. Mit allen Vor- UND Nachteilen (wobei ich aber strikt gegen einige Dinge, wie z.B. Frauenquote bin). Aber wenn irgendso eine Emanze daher kommt und ihre Feminismuskeule durch die Spielebranche schwingt, dann wird mir übel. Spiele sind in keinster Weise realistisch und jeder Jugendliche, der noch bei klarem Verstand ist, wird bestätigen können, dass Spiele auch nicht im entferntesten etwas mit der Realität am Hut haben. Sicher werden dort Klischeebilder von Frauen dargestellt. Aber auch von Männern. Insofern ist die Gleichberechtigung ja vorhanden.  Ich sehe daher kein Problem. Aber in letzter Zeit wird nunmal irgendwie vermehrt nach Sexismus in der Branche gesucht, was nunmal aber auch rein gar nichts mehr mit Feminismus an sich zu tun hat.




jokerman7 schrieb:


> Edit:
> @reddragon:
> Bevor man ein Problem löst, sollte man auch erstmal (die Basics)  hinterfragen. Auch wenn es schwachsinning erscheint. Wir wollen ja nicht  wie die Affen im Affenexperiment enden.
> 
> ...


Die Basics? Nun...Männer sind im allgemeinen physisch stärker als Frauen. Das hatte vermutlich schon in der Steinzeit zufolge, dass die Urmenschen womöglich in einem Patriachat lebten. Die Männer waren stärker und haben sich daher durchgesetzt. Gemäß dem Motto "Der Stärkere gewinnt". Dieser seltsame Trend hat sich durchgesetzt und wurde global ausgeübt. In nahezu jeder Religion und Kultur sind Männer den Frauen gegenüber höher gestellt gewesen. Sei es im Islam, im Christentum, bei den Germanen (wobei dort die Frauen durchaus einiges zu sagen hatten und sie respektiert wurden) usw. usw. Aber wir haben nun schon lange einen Punkt erreicht, an dem Frauen und Frauenfreunde durchaus die Macht haben, zumindest einiges zu ändern. 

Da hast du deine Basics. Die sind zwar zugegebenermaßen teilweise nicht belegt und basieren auf den Behauptungen und dem Halbwissen eines (prä-)historisch eher weniger gebildeten Menschen (meine Person), aber ich habe nun einfach mal versucht, vernünftig zu argumentieren. Denn anders kann ich mir selbst das nicht erklären.   Bei Tieren ist es doch ganz ähnlich. Also warum sollte es bei Menschen nicht genauso gewesen sein? 

Mir persönlich ist es übrigens völlig egal, ob mein Gegenüber eine Frau oder ein Mann ist. Wer mich nett behandelt, wird auch nett und respektvoll behandelt. Wer mich angreift, kriegt eben eine rein.  Ganz einfach. Das ist Gleichberechtigung in Reinform. Und bevor man überhaupt von Gleichberechtigung spricht, sollte man sich unter anderem mal von dem Gedanken lösen, dass Frauen nicht geschlagen werden dürfen. Natürlich dürfen sie geschlagen werden, WENN es die Situation erfordert. Und das ist eben, wenn eine Frau selbst gewaltätig/handgreiflich wird. Stichwort: Notwehr. (das nur als Beispiel)


----------



## legion333 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Sie hat offenbar mit Feminismus zu tun und wendet das auf Videospiele an. Ob sie selber spielt, weiß ich nicht. Soll sie erst alle Spieler fragen, ob sie auch in ihre heilige kleine Welt eindringen darf, um dort evtl. neue Denkweisen zu platzieren?



Hast du dir das Video angesehen? Sie hat selber gesagt, dass sie keine Spiele spielt. Nachdem sie $160k bekommen hat, um ihr "Projekt" durchzuführen, nimmt sie das Bildmaterial von anderen YouTube-Kanälen anstatt es selbst aufzunehmen, obwohl genug Ressourcen vorhanden sind. Das ist doch völlig offensichtlich dass es dabei nur um eine Sache geht, Geld.

Wo soll denn das ganze hinführen? Publisher diktieren, welche gesellschaftlichen und politischen Aspekte in Spiele gehören, Spieler diktieren, welche gesellschaftlichen und politischen Aspekte in Spiele gehören und auch Außenstehende machen genau das gleiche und verdienen damit Geld. Ist das ein wünschenswerter Zustand? Kann man Spiele nicht einfach Spiele sein lassen?


----------



## Nihiletex (28. August 2014)

Wäre nicht das erste Mal das sojemand Attacken gefälscht hat um wieder Spenden von White Knights abzufischen. Aber das Thema wird von Medien wie der PCG natürlich nicht aufgegriffen, zu der zahlreichen Kritik sowohl an ihrem Format als auch an der fachlichen Recherche hört man hier nichts, da muss es erst irgendwelche "Drohungen" geben.


----------



## Taila (28. August 2014)

Noch habe ich nicht alle Seiten der Diskussion hier gelesen, aber vielleicht wird es Zeit, dem Ganzen hier eine weibliche Meinung beizusteuern (und das betone ich nur deshalb, weil ich solche Situationen kenne). Worum es in diesem Artikel geht und womit sich Anita Sarkeesian gerade konfrontiert sehen muss, ist die Gewalt, die sie erfährt, allein aufgrund ihres Geschlechts. Sie wird nicht für ihre Meinung angegriffen, nicht wegen Geld, sondern allein deshalb, weil sie eine Frau ist. Sie wird auf eine sehr persönliche Art angegriffen, die ihr Geschlecht in den Fokus rückt und sie depersonalisiert. "I want to rape you to death" ist kein Satz, den ein Mann in der Regel lesen oder hören muss und seine Bewahrheitung fürchten muss; ebenso, dass auffallend oft nur(!) auf ihre Geschlechtsteile eingegangen wird ("I want to taste your sweet pussy"). 
Irgendwo auf Seite 2 glaube ich stand, dass Männer öfter Opfer von Gewalt werden als Frauen. Ja, werden sie, aber hier geht es um die Motivation der Gewalt, die bei Gewalt gegen Frauen sehr oft einfach und allein auf ihrem Geschlecht beruht und DAS ist der eigentliche Missstand. Es gibt Gewalt an Menschen, und es gibt Gewalt an Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts und Letzteres ist etwas, was angesprochen und vor allem angegangen werden muss.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Noch habe ich nicht alle Seiten der Diskussion hier gelesen, aber vielleicht wird es Zeit, dem Ganzen hier eine weibliche Meinung beizusteuern. Worum es in diesem Artikel geht und womit sich Anita Sarkeesian gerade konfrontiert sehen muss, ist die Gewalt, die sie erfährt, allein aufgrund ihres Geschlechts. Sie wird nicht für ihre Meinung angegriffen, nicht wegen Geld, sondern allein deshalb, weil sie eine Frau ist. Sie wird auf eine sehr persönliche Art angegriffen, die ihr Geschlecht in den Fokus rückt und sie depersonalisiert. "I want to rape you to death" ist kein Satz, den ein Mann in der Regel lesen oder hören muss und seine Bewahrheitung fürchten muss; ebenso, dass auffallend oft nur(!) auf ihre Geschlechtsteile eingegangen wird ("I want to taste your sweet pussy").
> Irgendwo auf Seite 2 glaube ich stand, dass Männer öfter Opfer von Gewalt werden als Frauen. Ja, werden sie, aber hier geht es um die Motivation der Gewalt, die bei Gewalt gegen Frauen sehr oft einfach und allein auf ihrem Geschlecht beruht und DAS ist der eigentliche Missstand. Es gibt Gewalt an Menschen, und es gibt Gewalt an Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts und Letzteres ist etwas, was angesprochen und vor allem angegangen werden muss.



Gewalt an Menschen an sich muss angegangen werden. Letztlich ist Gewalt nunmal Gewalt. ^^ Völlig egal, ob gegen Männer, Kinder oder Frauen. Aber ansonsten hast du durchaus recht. Jemandem eine Vergewaltigung bis zum Tod anzudrohen ist einfach nur krank. Wobei ich aber denke, dass das Geschlecht nicht das Motiv solcher Aussagen war, sondern nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ein Aufhänger. Frei nach dem Motto "Mir gefällt deine Nase einfach nicht".


----------



## legion333 (28. August 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Noch habe ich nicht alle Seiten der Diskussion hier gelesen, aber vielleicht wird es Zeit, dem Ganzen hier eine weibliche Meinung beizusteuern (und das betone ich nur deshalb, weil ich solche Situationen kenne). Worum es in diesem Artikel geht und womit sich Anita Sarkeesian gerade konfrontiert sehen muss, ist die Gewalt, die sie erfährt, allein aufgrund ihres Geschlechts. Sie wird nicht für ihre Meinung angegriffen, nicht wegen Geld, sondern allein deshalb, weil sie eine Frau ist. Sie wird auf eine sehr persönliche Art angegriffen, die ihr Geschlecht in den Fokus rückt und sie depersonalisiert. "I want to rape you to death" ist kein Satz, den ein Mann in der Regel lesen oder hören muss und seine Bewahrheitung fürchten muss; ebenso, dass auffallend oft nur(!) auf ihre Geschlechtsteile eingegangen wird ("I want to taste your sweet pussy").
> Irgendwo auf Seite 2 glaube ich stand, dass Männer öfter Opfer von Gewalt werden als Frauen. Ja, werden sie, aber hier geht es um die Motivation der Gewalt, die bei Gewalt gegen Frauen sehr oft einfach und allein auf ihrem Geschlecht beruht und DAS ist der eigentliche Missstand. Es gibt Gewalt an Menschen, und es gibt Gewalt an Menschen aufgrund ihres Geschlechts und Letzteres ist etwas, was angesprochen und vor allem angegangen werden muss.



Dass sie eine Frau ist ist aber nicht der Grund warum sie diese Drohungen erhält (zu dem eigentlichen Grund hab ich etwas auf der vorherigen Seite geschrieben, das liest du aber so wie ich deinen Post verstehe sowieso). Ganz im Gegenteil hat ihr das erst geholfen, mit der Nummer überhaupt so weit zu kommen. Hätte sich da ein Mann beschwert, dass zu viele halbnackte Muskelprotze in Spielen sind, dem würde keine Beachtung geschenkt. Die Ausdrucksweise hat mit der eigentlichen Ursache nichts zu tun, aber im Internet wird eben leider kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen was "Kritik" angeht.


----------



## jokerman7 (28. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Basics? Nun...Männer sind im allgemeinen physisch stärker als Frauen. Das hatte vermutlich schon in der Steinzeit zufolge, dass die Urmenschen womöglich in einem Patriachat lebten. Die Männer waren stärker und haben sich daher durchgesetzt. Gemäß dem Motto "Der Stärkere gewinnt". Dieser seltsame Trend hat sich durchgesetzt und wurde global ausgeübt. In nahezu jeder Religion und Kultur sind Männer den Frauen gegenüber höher gestellt gewesen. Sei es im Islam, im Christentum, bei den Germanen (wobei dort die Frauen durchaus einiges zu sagen hatten und sie respektiert wurden) usw. usw. Aber wir haben nun schon lange einen Punkt erreicht, an dem Frauen und Frauenfreunde durchaus die Macht haben, zumindest einiges zu ändern.
> 
> Da hast du deine Basics. Die sind zwar zugegebenermaßen teilweise nicht belegt und basieren auf den Behauptungen und dem Halbwissen eines (prä-)historisch eher weniger gebildeten Menschen (meine Person), aber ich habe nun einfach mal versucht, vernünftig zu argumentieren. Denn anders kann ich mir selbst das nicht erklären.   Bei Tieren ist es doch ganz ähnlich. Also warum sollte es bei Menschen nicht genauso gewesen sein?


Da stimme ich mit dir überein. Man weiß, wie es ganz früher war. Man weiß aber auch, dass sich solche Sachen verändern können und nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt ist. Vielleicht gleichen sich die körperlichen Unterschiede ja auch irgendwann an und wir leben so wie in Wall-e. 

-------------

Ich habe tatsächlich nicht alle Videos gesehen, aber Videospiele sind ja nun bei Weitem nicht so komplex, dass man da was großartig aus dem Kontext reißen könnte. Und wenn doch, dann geht man halt das Risiko ein, dass es auffliegt und man an Glaubwürdigkeit verliert. Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko ja zu hoch und ich sehe ein, dass man die Arbeitsweise von ihr kritisieren kann oder sogar muss.
Und wenn eine Spielerin, oder auch ein Spieler, so ein Video gemacht hätte, dann wäre das Geschrei mancher Leute genauso groß.


----------



## legion333 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> lich nicht alle Videos gesehen, aber Videospiele sind ja nun bei Weitem nicht so komplex, dass man da was großartig aus dem Kontext reißen könnte. Und wenn doch, dann geht man halt das Risiko ein, dass es auffliegt und man an Glaubwürdigkeit verliert. Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko ja zu hoch und ich sehe ein, dass man die Arbeitsweise von ihr kritisieren kann oder sogar muss.
> Und wenn eine Spielerin, oder auch ein Spieler, so ein Video gemacht hätte, dann wäre das Geschrei mancher Leute genauso groß.



Es ist schon längst aufgeflogen und trotzdem hat sie von allen Seiten Unterstützung. Würde ein Spieler so etwas machen, dann macht er es weil es ihn selbst betrifft, eine ehrliche (wenn vielleicht auch fragwürdige) Intention. Das ist bei ihr nicht der Fall. Sie hat mit Spielen nichts am Hut und nutzt die Gelegenheit, ordentlich Gewinn daraus zu schöpfen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich mit dir überein. Man weiß, wie es ganz früher war. Man weiß aber auch, dass sich solche Sachen verändern können und nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt ist. Vielleicht gleichen sich die körperlichen Unterschiede ja auch irgendwann an und wir leben so wie in Wall-e.


Sicher ist nicht alles in Stein gemeißelt. Aber tausende Jahre "Gewohnheit" lässt sich nicht einfach so innerhalb weniger Jahrzehnte gänzlich abstellen. Besonders nicht in 3.Welt-Länder, wo der Bildungsgrad allgemein sehr niedrig ausfällt und in denen die LEute ohnehin andere Dinge im Kopf haben.


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Zitat " want to rape you to death" ist kein Satz, den ein Mann in der Regel lesen oder hören muss und seine Bewahrheitung fürchten muss" ... sicher? hmm da habe ich aber auch schon ganz andere Dinge gehört. Zb. das in Kriegsgebieten Gefangene Männliche Gegner ganz gezielt vergewalttätigt werden um ihnen Seelische Gewalt anzutun, sie zu brechen.
Und Nein sie erfährt die "Gewalt", wobei man eigentlich eher sagt das verbale Gewalt die Domäne der Frauen ist, nicht aufgrund ihres Geschlechtes sondern weil sie sich mit ihren Beiträgen selbst zur Zielscheibe gemacht hat und jeder vernünftige Mensch weiß wo das Heutzutage hinführt, daß Mobbing via. Internet ist ein allgemein bekannte Tatsache. Wobei ich mal denke, daß diese Äußerungen nur von irgendeinem Wichtigtuer kommen, auf die These das dies eh nur inszeniert ist, will ich erstmal garnicht näher eingehen. Das die Art und Weise wie das rübergebracht wird natürlich schon sehr Hart ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache, wenn sie sowas nicht ab kann sollte sie sich überlegen ob sie sich den richtigen Ort und die richtige Art für ihre Botschaft ausgesucht hat. Die Motivation für Gewalt? Da gibt es soviele unterschiedliche Gründe, sicher kann man die auch am Geschlecht festmachen, was aber nicht heißt das Männer nur aufgrund ihres Geschlechtes weniger angegriffen werden  als Frauen, ein Junge der von einem Pädo angegangen wird, wird auch aufgrund seines Geschlechtes angegangen und nochmal Anita ist hier nicht wegen ihres Geschlechtes angegriffen wurden, sondern weil sie sich selbst zur Zielscheibe gemacht hat, aufgrund des von ihr selbst gewählten Themas geht die Art des Mobbings natürlich auch in diese spezielle Richtung.
Es gibt Gewalt, nur muß es endlich aufhören, daß uns immer wieder eingeredet wird, daß Frauen die einzigen Opfer wären und Männer immer nur Böse Täter.


----------



## Terracresta (28. August 2014)

Kenn weder die Frau noch ihre Videos, aber selbst wenn man  ihre Ansicht/Meinung nicht teilt oder ihr gar vorwirft, wissentlich oder unwissentlich falsche Behauptungen aufzustellen, sollt das in ner zivilisierten Art und Weise geschehen. Solch Drohungen zeigen nur, dass die Leute dahinter weggesperrt gehören, egal ob nun Knast oder Psychatrie. ----------
Übrigens ist das Medium und die Zielgruppe egal. Z.B. erhielt die Schauspielerin eines bestimmten, deutschen Seriencharakters (Bösewicht) auch Morddrohungen, da manche Konsumenten der Serie (Zielgruppe: gelangweilte Hausfrauen) nicht zwischen der Rolle und der Realperson unterscheiden konnten. Da fragt man sich wirklich, wieviele Psychos unter uns leben. Find es "lustig", wenn dann noch behauptet wird, dass nur Kinder nicht zwischen Realität und Fantasie unterscheiden könnten... ------------
PS: Wäre super, wenn man hier bei den Kommentaren mal ändern könnte, dass Absätze nicht einfach entfernt werden, sobald was gepostet wurde...


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Und Nein ich möchte ganz sicher nicht so dahin vegetieren wie die Gestalten in Wall E, auch glaube ich nicht, daß Menschen so einen trägen Zustand allzu lange überleben würden.
Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, daß hierzulande ein Geschlecht stärker benachteiligt wird als das andere.
Es ist zb. erwiesen, daß Frauen vor Gericht wohlwollender behandelt werden als Männer, auch die Studien die behaupten das Frauen hierzulande weniger verdienen als Männer, sind so nicht wahr, bzw. wurden nur gezielt falsch interpretiert.
Desweiteren gibt es so viele Initiativen in denen ganz gezielt nur Mädchen angesprochen und gefördert werden, wo meiner Meinung nach die Jungen benachteiligt werden. Auch war es zumindest früher wo ich noch zur Schule ging so, daß ein Junge für die selbe Leistung eine schlechtere Note bekommen hat wie ein Mädchen.
Andere Bsp. sind die das in manchen Berufen die Zugangsvorraussetzungen gesenkt werden, eben damit Frauen leichter Zugang finden, oder das Frauenquoten eingeführt werden.
Wenn in Deutschland ein Geschlecht benachteiligt wird, dann ist das eher das Männliche.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. August 2014)

Ich finde diesen Gender-Quatsch in Bezug auf Videospiele zwar albern, aber Morddrohungen sind kein Spaß und so Serien-Killer-Tweets wie oben gehen gar nicht. Hoffentlich bekommt der Typ ne richtig fette Strafe aufgebrummt.


----------



## Krushak85 (28. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und wenn so etwas passiert, dann passiert das völlig frei und natürlich und nicht durch Lehrpläne oder Diktatur von oben. Evolution kann man nicht aufdiktieren.



Hast du schon darüber nachgedacht, was Evolution ist? Eine Veränderung bzw. eine Entwicklung. Und wenn wir beim Thema Frau/Mann bleiben, dann folgendes: Durch Handeln und Sprache schafft der Mensch Institutionen (im weiteren Sinne) und diese wirken sich auf den Menschen aus. Somit ist das *Handeln* und damit die Interkation zwischen den Menschen entscheidend. Insofern *bestimmt eine soziale Praxis die Evolution*. Mit anderen Worten, es sind zwar nicht Lehrpläne und Diktatoren, die das bestimmen, sondern Ansichten und Meinungen, die das Handeln motivieren und damit eine Veränderung herbeiführen und so die Evolution vorantreiben. Natürlich spielt die Umwelt eine wesentliche Rolle, das will ich damit auch nicht negieren. Daher ist das nicht wirklich frei und natürlich


----------



## Schalkmund (28. August 2014)

Taila schrieb:


> Worum es in diesem Artikel geht und womit sich Anita Sarkeesian gerade konfrontiert sehen muss, ist die Gewalt, die sie erfährt, allein aufgrund ihres Geschlechts. Sie wird nicht für ihre Meinung angegriffen...


Sorry aber das ist Blödsinn. Dann müsste ja jede Frau solche netten Twitter-Nachrichten erhalten einfach nur, weil sie eine Frau ist. Andere "Spielehasser" wie Jack Thompson erhalten auch massenhaft Morddrohung und das obwohl sie Männer sind. Ob dabei auch Drohungen sexueller Natur waren, weiß ich nicht. (Ach wenn ich bezweifle das irgendjemand ernsthaft Anita oder Jack vögeln wollen würde^^) Aber verbale sexuelle Demütigungen unter Männern gibt es ja heute auch zu genüge, man muss sich ja nur im Hiphop/Jugendkultur an den Feind gerichtete Sätze wie "Lutsch meinen Schwanz" oder "Ich fick dich in den Arsch" anhören oder Bezeichnungen wie  "Nutte".


----------



## Urbs11 (28. August 2014)

Mit Anita kuscheln? Naja weiß ja nicht wie sie ausschaut, wenn sie mal nicht so Ernst kuckt und ihren Körper nicht unter so einer knabenhaften Aufmachung versteckt. Wobei ich mal vermute, daß die Aufmachung in dem Zusammenhang einfach nur pure Berechnung ist.
Also wenn sie immer so rumläuft, kann ich verstehen, daß sie vielleicht wirklich ein etwas verqueres und verklemmtesWeltbild hat.
Aber hässlich ist sie erstmal nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Hast du schon darüber nachgedacht, was Evolution ist? Eine Veränderung bzw. eine Entwicklung. Und wenn wir beim Thema Frau/Mann bleiben, dann folgendes: Durch Handeln und Sprache schafft der Mensch Institutionen (im weiteren Sinne) und diese wirken sich auf den Menschen aus. Somit ist das *Handeln* und damit die Interkation zwischen den Menschen entscheidend. Insofern *bestimmt eine soziale Praxis die Evolution*. Mit anderen Worten, es sind zwar nicht Lehrpläne und Diktatoren, die das bestimmen, sondern Ansichten und Meinungen, die das Handeln motivieren und damit eine Veränderung herbeiführen und so die Evolution vorantreiben. Natürlich spielt die Umwelt eine wesentliche Rolle, das will ich damit auch nicht negieren. Daher ist das nicht wirklich frei und natürlich



Soziale Interaktion ist auch eine völlig natürliche Sache. Wie sie gelebt wird, steht ja erstmal auf einem anderen Blatt. ^^


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

Hab mir gerade maleficent zu Ende angeschaut, schöner Film!
Übrigens auch ein Film der dem Schwarz/Weiß Bild von Anita widerspricht.
Denn es ist ein Film in dem die Helden alle Weiblich sind und die Kerle fast ausnahmslos nur Schlecht wegkommen und es wird auch an keiner Stelle irgendwie sexualisiert.
Übrigens ein Beispiel von vielen.


----------



## jokerman7 (29. August 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Mit Anita kuscheln? Naja weiß ja nicht wie sie ausschaut, wenn sie mal nicht so Ernst kuckt und ihren Körper nicht unter so einer knabenhaften Aufmachung versteckt. Wobei ich mal vermute, daß die Aufmachung in dem Zusammenhang einfach nur pure Berechnung ist.
> Also wenn sie immer so rumläuft, kann ich verstehen, daß sie vielleicht wirklich ein etwas verqueres und verklemmtesWeltbild hat.
> Aber hässlich ist sie erstmal nicht.


Hätte sie mal ein süßes Kleidchen angezogen, damit es dem Herrn genehm ist. Aber so, mit Hose und Hemd...ist ja widerlich. Ekelhaft. Sofort ächten, weil sie sich nicht der Norm entsprechend anzieht. Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn jeder anzieht, was er will und dadurch Weltbilder nicht bestätigt werden. *derp*


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

Zitat Nachricht von Gestern "Betrunkene Frauen an Bord
Kampfjets begleiten Ferienflieger nach Toronto"
Sicher auch etwas wofür man irgendwelchen bösen Männern die Schuld geben muß!^^
Die armen Frauen sind auch so absolut nicht in der Lage sauf sich selbst aufzupassen und für sich selbst zu entscheiden.^^
gn8


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

äh @ Jokermann... man kann auch viel in einen Text hinein interpretieren, aber he Glaub doch was du willst!^^
Ich für mich persönlich nehme mir trotzdem das Recht heraus selbst zu entscheiden, was ich als anziehend empfinde und was eher weniger und ja ich nehme mir auch heraus ein eigenes Weltbild zu haben!!!
Btw. hatte ich im Verlauf des Forums hier mal ein Video verlinkt wo eine Frau auch Hemd und Hose trug und bei der fand ich das unendlich Erotisch!^^
Also ganz so Schwarz/ Weiß wie du es mir hier unterstellst sehe ich es sicher nicht und ich habe sicher auch von keiner Norm gesprochen, noch an sie gedacht.
Btw. was findest du so furchtbar an süßen Kleidchen? Passen die etwa nicht in deine "Norm"?


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Hätte sie mal ein süßes Kleidchen angezogen, damit es dem Herrn genehm ist. Aber so, mit Hose und Hemd...ist ja widerlich. Ekelhaft. Sofort ächten, weil sie sich nicht der Norm entsprechend anzieht. Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn jeder anzieht, was er will und dadurch Weltbilder nicht bestätigt werden. *derp*



Ich mag ihre Aufmachung nun auch irgendwie nicht. Ein hübsches Kleidchen hätte ich tatsächlich als die bessere Alternative empfunden.


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

Wie ich die Intromusik der 80er Jahre Cartoons immer noch so geil finde, die hat mich geprägt!!!
Höre mir hier gerade noch ein paar an, mache ich ab und an!^^


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

Naja so wie sie rumrennt wirkt sie halt wirklich so als ob sie irgendeiner Genderparadiesvorstellung entsprungen wäre. Nur warum sehen die Mädchen ins so Paradiesen immer wie kleine Jungs aus während man bei den Kerlen nie genau weiß ob es nicht vielleicht doch Mädchen sind?
Aber wie gesagt in dem Fall ist es wohl einfach nur pure Berechnung und Show.


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

Zitat "I’m safe. Authorities have been notified. Staying with friends tonight. I’m not giving up. But this harassment of women in tech must stop!"
Wie das so übel überdramatisiert klingt, aber ich vermute mal in den USA muß alles immer ein wenig aufgebauscht werden, daß liegt denen wohl im Blut.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihre Aufmachung nun auch irgendwie nicht. Ein hübsches Kleidchen hätte ich tatsächlich als die bessere Alternative empfunden.


Wie sagte Obama doch so schön:
"You can put lipstick on a pig. It's still a pig."


----------



## jokerman7 (29. August 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihre Aufmachung nun auch irgendwie nicht. Ein hübsches Kleidchen hätte ich tatsächlich als die bessere Alternative empfunden.


Man soll ja immer das Anziehen, worin man sich selber wohl fühlt und nicht das, was anderen evtl. gefallen könnte. Würde sie da im Cocktailkleid sitzen, würde sie sicher auch mehr Klicks/Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und evtl. mehr Geld verdienen. Aber dann würde auch wieder nur gemeckert werden.



Urbs11 schrieb:


> Btw. was findest du so furchtbar an süßen Kleidchen? Passen die etwa nicht in deine "Norm"?


Mir ist es egal wie sich jemand anzieht. Aber in deinem Post kam es so rüber, dass du denkst, dass Frauen, die diesen Stil (Hose/Hemd) tragen, ein "verqueres und verklemmtes Weltbild" haben. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich für meinen Post.


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmube3UlmoU

Ach schön über was für Schätze man auf Youtube doch stolpern kann! 
Wie gesagt ich habe diese Musik geliebt, tue es immer noch!!!
Gerade der Captain Future Soundtrack ist sooo Hammer!
Zum Glück habe ich gerade Kopfhörer auf, sonst würde ich Echt anfangen die Nachbarn zu terrorisieren!^^ ... aber es geht nicht Lauter


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. August 2014)

Um es mal unschön auszudrücken der Kerl geht zu weit und die Lady hat ein Rad ab. Es ist nun mal Tatsache das  Frauen meisten die Opfer sind und in der Geschichte meistens schlecht behandelt wurden die Spielen stellen einfach nur die Wahrheit da auch wenn Sie einem nicht gefällt. Und wie langweilig wäre es wenn es nur für alle wirklich Politisch korrekte Unterhaltung geben würde.

Und das ist viel schlimmer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y1ya-yF35g


----------



## MisterBlonde (29. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> DIE MENSCHEN haben bisher das Geschlecht nach den physischen Merkmalen definiert. Und das schon seit Tausenden von Jahren. Was die Sache aber immer noch nicht endgültig und bis in alle Ewigkeit geltend macht.



Die Menschen haben auch Begriffe wie Gravitation und Lichtgeschwindigkeit erfunden, von dessen Definition du ja überzeugt bist, siehe einer deiner vorherigen Kommentare. Soviel dazu.



jokerman7 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Mann oder eine Frau? Gibt's da  eine Definition wie bei der Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder  Gravitation?



Jetzt wird es wirklich unsinnig.

Wenn, dann bitte ganz konsequent. Ich bin generell ein heißer Verfechter dieser Theorie, siehe Nietzsche:

"Werte legte erst der Mensch in die Dinge, sich zu erhalten - er schuf erst den Dingen Sinn, einen Menschen-Sinn!"


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben auch Begriffe wie Gravitation und Lichtgeschwindigkeit erfunden, von dessen Definition du ja überzeugt bist, siehe einer deiner vorherigen Kommentare. Soviel dazu.
> Jetzt wird es wirklich unsinnig.



ja, wenn sich irgendwer mit *gefährlichem *Halbwissen und keinem Anzeichen sich näher mit den Unterschied von Gender und Sexes auseinanderzusetzen und dabei halt auch mal ganz billig versucht andere mit einem Scheinargument niedermachen zu wollen obwohl es ein dezenter Unterschied gibt zwischen einem Konzept wie Gender und einem Effekt wie Schwerkraft

Ganz ehrlich Leute, entweder setzt euch mit dem Thema auseinander damit ihr wenigstens Ahnung habt wovon die Rede ist, aber macht nicht auf Stammtischklugscheißer


----------



## jokerman7 (29. August 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Die Menschen haben auch Begriffe wie Gravitation und Lichtgeschwindigkeit erfunden, von dessen Definition du ja überzeugt bist, siehe einer deiner vorherigen Kommentare. Soviel dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Unterschied ist, dass Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch in einer Millionen Jahre noch gleich ist. Beim Geschlechterbild wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Shredhead (29. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wenn sich irgendwer mit *gefährlichem *Halbwissen und keinem Anzeichen sich näher mit den Unterschied von Gender und Sexes auseinanderzusetzen und dabei halt auch mal ganz billig versucht andere mit einem Scheinargument niedermachen zu wollen obwohl es ein dezenter Unterschied gibt zwischen einem Konzept wie Gender und einem Effekt wie Schwerkraft
> 
> Ganz ehrlich Leute, entweder setzt euch mit dem Thema auseinander damit ihr wenigstens Ahnung habt wovon die Rede ist, aber macht nicht auf Stammtischklugscheißer



Ja, das eine ist Wissenschaft, der Gendermüll ist Pseudowissenschaft. Ungefähr genauso ernstzunehmen wie Esoterik, Religion und Heilung durch Orgon Energie.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Man soll ja immer das Anziehen, worin man sich selber wohl fühlt und nicht das, was anderen evtl. gefallen könnte. Würde sie da im Cocktailkleid sitzen, würde sie sicher auch mehr Klicks/Aufmerksamkeit bekommen und evtl. mehr Geld verdienen. Aber dann würde auch wieder nur gemeckert werden.


Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mit meinem letzten Kommentar nur ein bisschen trollte, liegt es schlicht im Auge des Betrachters. ^^ Manche mögen es eben so, andere anders.


----------



## Krushak85 (29. August 2014)

@MisterBlonde u. Enisra. Gravition und Frau/Mann sind definiert. Beide Dinge sind invariant, wobei sich das Frau/Mann vielleicht mal ändern kann. Warum? Wir haben zwar das Sexus, also die körperlichen Merkmale, aber noch die soziale Kategorie von Geschlecht, Gender. Und *hier *finden die Veränderungen statt. *WIE* das passiert, kann keiner vorhersagen. Allerdings ist ein Punkt klar: Ändert sich das Gender, wirkt sich das auch auf das Sexus aus. 

@Schumi: Nur weil es so ist, heißt es aber nicht, dass man nichts dagegen tun könnte/sollte. In deinem Beitrag schwingt aber unterschwellig so eine gewisse Ohnmacht mit, nach der Devise: Wir können halt nichts machen. Das ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

@Shredhead: Was ist an Gender Pseudo? Kannste das bitte mal erklären? Sonst ist deine Aussage ziemlich populistisch und zeugt von großer Unwissenheit.


----------



## Filben (29. August 2014)

Immer diese Internet-Psychopathen. Und dann auch noch Kevin... einigen sollte man echt den Zugang zum Internet versperren.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2014)

jokerman7 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass Lichtgeschwindigkeit auch in einer Millionen Jahre noch gleich ist. Beim Geschlechterbild wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


DIe Wissenschaft war sich auch mal sicher, daß die Erde eine Scheibe ist oder alle Planeten sich um die Erde drehen.

Und wenn man mal die Theorie findet, die Makro- und Mikrokosmos beschreibt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß *gerade *Begriffe wie Gravitation und Lichtgeschwindigkeit neu definiert werden müssen.



Krushak85 schrieb:


> @MisterBlonde u. Enisra. Gravition und Frau/Mann sind definiert. Beide Dinge sind invariant, wobei sich das Frau/Mann vielleicht mal ändern kann. Warum? Wir haben zwar das Sexus, also die körperlichen Merkmale, aber noch die soziale Kategorie von Geschlecht, Gender. Und *hier *finden die Veränderungen statt. *WIE* das passiert, kann keiner vorhersagen. Allerdings ist ein Punkt klar: Ändert sich das Gender, wirkt sich das auch auf das Sexus aus.


Über was hier alles diskutiert wird ...

Wenn ich sage: "Da drüben ist eine Frau.", dann heißt das "die Version Mensch mit X-Chromosom".  Für alles weitere gibt es entsprechende Ausdrücke oder Umschreibungen wie zB "die Rolle der Frau in der Gesellschaft".
Wenn die Frau nun gerne im Stehen pinkeln würde und sich entsprechend umbauen läßt oder aus diversen Gründen (ua zur Krebsvorsorge oder Bekämpfung) die Brüste entfernen läßt, wird sie dadurch nicht zum Mann. Sie kann sich dann aber besser wie ein Mann fühlen oder als solcher akzeptiert werden.

Ich kann mir ja auch nicht 6 weitere Mägen, Hörner und ein Euter implantieren lassen und bin dann eine Kuh. Ich bin und bleibe ein (in dem Fall dann: entstellter) Mann. 

Man kann zwar seinen Körper dem anderen Geschlecht nachbilden und auch gesellschaftlich akzeptieren, daß Person X jetzt "das Geschlecht gewechselt hätte", aber letzten Endes ist und bleibt eine Person dem Geburtsgeschlecht bis zu ihrem Tod zugeordnet. Alleine schon wegen der natürlichen Hormonproduktion.


----------



## alu355 (29. August 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Gender-Quatsch in Bezug auf Videospiele zwar albern, aber Morddrohungen sind kein Spaß und so Serien-Killer-Tweets wie oben gehen gar nicht. Hoffentlich bekommt der Typ ne richtig fette Strafe aufgebrummt.



Hier wird dauernd von dem Typ oder Kerl gesprochen, der ihr die Morddrohungen geschickt hat bzw. sie stalkt.
Das ist mal wieder so absolut diskriminierend und ekelerregend patriarchalisch!
Frauen haben auch ein Recht darauf zu stalken und Morddrohungen zu schicken - eine starke völlig irre Frau könnte das genauso gut schaffen, sogar besser als jeder Mann!
Frauen müssen definitiv mehr stalken, eine Quote muß dafür eingeführt werden. 
Und wer nicht derselben Meinung ist, ist eindeutig für die Diskriminierung der Frau...und ein Macho...und Rassist...und [schlechte Eigenschaft bitte hier hineinschreiben].


----------



## Schalkmund (29. August 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Und wer nicht derselben Meinung ist, ist eindeutig für die Diskriminierung der Frau...und ein Macho...und Rassist...und [schlechte Eigenschaft bitte hier hineinschreiben].


[Pro-Rapist]





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQYiSTPhz4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (29. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sie hat in ihrem Video gesagt, daß man schon vorher dorthin gehen kann und dann haut der Mann ab, bevor etwas passiert ist. Und *das *wird eben niedriger belohnt als wenn man erstmal wartet, bis wirklich etwas passiert ist.
> Es geht nicht darum, was *passiert*, sondern wie die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten im Spiel *gewertet *werden.




Also speziell dieses Beispiel ist aber vollkommen SCHWACHSINNIG! Das passiert, und darum geht es uns, bei ALLEN Verbrechen in WD. Sei das Opfer männlich oder weiblich. Genauso hat sie ein Beispiel bei GTA (weiß nicht ob es bei diesem Video war) genommen, in dem sie kritisiert, dass die Frau (wohl gemerkt Zivi) im Angesicht einer Waffe sich duckt und wegrennt. Ich weiß nicht was sie da erwartet, aber in bestimmten Gebieten in GTA 5 reagieren die Frauen etwas anders. (Grove Street) Dass das auch männliche Zivis genauso machen, verschweigt sie vollständig. Wie gesagt, ihre Ideen mögen in die richtige Richtung gehen, aber ihre Beispiele sind jenseit schlecht recherchiert und zielen tatsächlich nur auf Klickfang ab. Ist ihr gutes Recht. Dass sie dafür dann aber gehörig Gegenwind bekommt, muss sie akzeptieren. Eine Morddrohung gehört hier aber nicht dazu.


----------



## Urbs11 (29. August 2014)

@ Schalkmund... danke für den Link!!!
Ich habe mich glaube verliebt, die kleene ist so extrem der Hammer!


----------



## Batze (29. August 2014)

Diese sogenannten Frauen *RECHTLERINNEN *sollen mal da hingehen wo es den Frauen wirklich an den Hals geht.
Hier bei uns ist leicht reden, aber woanders hingehen, und da ihre Feministische Schnauze aufmachen trauen sie sich nämlich nicht, weil sie genau wissen, das sie bestenfalls 20 Jahre im Knast landen.


----------



## legion333 (29. August 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Was ist an Gender Pseudo? Kannste das bitte mal erklären? Sonst ist deine Aussage ziemlich populistisch und zeugt von großer Unwissenheit.



Wirf mal einen Blick nach Norwegen, wo das "Nordic Gender Institute" nach der Veröffentlichung einer Serie kritischer Dokumentationsfilme geschlossen wurde ( Gehirnwäsche statt Wissenschaft? : DIJG-Blog ).


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Also speziell dieses Beispiel ist aber vollkommen SCHWACHSINNIG! Das passiert, und darum geht es uns, bei ALLEN Verbrechen in WD.


Nein, dieses Beispiel ist nicht schwachsinnig. Es ist nämlich völlig unabhängig davon, welche Straftat vereitelt wird, schlecht, es bei dieser erst dann als lohnenswertes Eingreifen zu belohnen, wenn man erstmal solange daneben stehen muß, bis es endlich zur Straftat selbst kommt. Stichwort Vorbeugung und De-Eskalation.



> Dass sie dafür dann aber gehörig Gegenwind bekommt, muss sie akzeptieren. Eine Morddrohung gehört hier aber nicht dazu.


Eben.



Batze schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten Frauen *RECHTLERINNEN *sollen mal da hingehen wo es den Frauen wirklich an den Hals geht.
> Hier bei uns ist leicht reden, aber woanders hingehen, und da ihre Feministische Schnauze aufmachen trauen sie sich nämlich nicht, weil sie genau wissen, das sie bestenfalls 20 Jahre im Knast landen.


Ich verstehe nicht, was das bringen soll, jetzt hier rumzupöbeln.
Sie lebt in einem Land, in dem freie Meinungsäußerung herrscht und von diesem Recht hat sie Gebrauch gemacht. Wieso willst du ihr dieses Recht strittig machen und sie quasi des Landes verweisen?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, dieses Beispiel ist nicht schwachsinnig. Es ist nämlich völlig unabhängig davon, welche Straftat vereitelt wird, schlecht, es bei dieser erst dann als lohnenswertes Eingreifen zu belohnen, wenn man erstmal solange daneben stehen muß, bis es endlich zur Straftat selbst kommt. Stichwort Vorbeugung und De-Eskalation.



Ich glaube wir missverstehen uns da gerade. Ihr geht es in dem Video darum, dass die De-Eskalation nicht bei Frauen durchgeführt werden kann. Es geht ihr NICHT darum, dass es bei keinem der Verbrechen, ganz gleich welchen Geschlechts das Opfer ist, vorher verhindert werden kann (Was ich persönlich ebenfalls total Schwachsinnig fand). In einem Video, in dem es darum geht, die Übersexualisierung und Objektifizierung von Frauen in Videospielen an den Pranger zu stellen, ist das Beispiel Watch_Dogs fehl am Platz, da hier kein Unterschied beim Geschlecht des Opfers gemacht wird. Ähnlich ist es mit dem GTA Beispiel. Sie wählt bewusst Spiele aus, um die ein Riesenhype entstanden ist, damit Klicks generiert werden können. Beliebte Taktik, aber die Beispiel sind dennoch teilweise komplett daneben. Ich muss mal den Artikel der Frauenrechtlerin, die sich über die Dame aufgeregt hat suchen. Dummerweise war der nur bei Twitter verlinkt und ich find ihn auf die Schnelle nicht. Diese Frauenrechtlerin ist nämlich leidenschaftliche Gamerin und war ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass die Dame dem Anliegen der anderen Damen wesentlich mehr schadet, als hilft, indem sie eben Beispiele verwendet, die im Zusammenhang nicht korrekt sind.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe man erwischt den oder die TaterInnen und verknackt sie wegen der Morddrohung. Das ist völlig falsches Verhalten. Dummerweise ist ein Zusammenhang mit dem Video rein objektiv nicht herzustellen, da "Promis" solche Ansagen leider auch häufig einfach so von Stalkern erhalten. Den Zusammenhang stellt sie mit dem letzten Tweet allerdings direkt wieder her, weil sie sagt, dass und ich zitiere, "diese Belästigung von Frauen im Technologiebereich (ich gehe davon aus, dass sie das mit tech meint) aufhören muss." Sicherlich muss sie das, nur leider werden eben nicht nur Frauen in ausschließlich diesem Bereich belästigt, sondern a) auch in anderen Bereichen und b) sind solche Belästigungen auch allgemein bei Journalisten bekannt. Seien sie nun Männer oder Frauen. Ein Politikum daraus zu machen, wäre der Sache, wie man an den jetzt schon wieder viel zu aufgeladenen Beiträgen erkennen kann, der falsche Weg. 

Ich hab hierzu mal ein paar interessante Blogartikel von einer Frau gelesen, die so einen Stalker hatte. Nachdem sie sich quasi an die Öffentlichkeit gewandt hat, wurde es ihrer Aussage teilweise sogar schlimmer, aber gelindert wurde es dadurch, dass sie Zuspruch von hunderten von Kollegen und Kolleginnen bekam. Sie war auch der Ansicht, dass dies nur Frauen geschehen könnte, wurde aber laut eigener Aussage schwer überrascht.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir missverstehen uns da gerade.


... oder es geht uns einfach um einen anderen Punkt.

Mir geht es darum, daß bei ihrer Art des Vortrages nicht der geringste Anlaß für eine Morddrohung als Reaktion vorhanden ist. Ihre Argumente sind schlüssig, auch wenn ihre Beispiele mitunter mit Scheuklappen ausgewählt wurden und sie trägt ihre Analyse sachlich und zivilisiert vor.

Wenn sie hingegen rumschreien, -pöbeln und beleidigen würde und das Diskussions"niveau" eher auf diesem Level stattfinden würde, wäre es für mich wenigstens *nachvollziehbar* (aber trotzdem nicht akzeptierbar), daß sich bei jemandem die Emotionen aufstauen und er im Wutrausch eine Morddrohung äußert. 




> Ihr geht es in dem Video darum, dass die De-Eskalation nicht bei Frauen durchgeführt werden kann. Es geht ihr NICHT darum, dass es bei keinem der Verbrechen, ganz gleich welchen Geschlechts das Opfer ist, vorher verhindert werden kann


Dennoch ist die Aussage richtig, daß dieses ingame Verbrechen gegenüber Frauen eben genau so dargestellt wird. Es ist in dem Sinne kein falsches Beispiel, sondern eben nur ein mit Scheuklappen betrachteter Ausschnitt - egal, ob die Scheuklappen nun bewußt aufgesetzt wurden oder sie einfach nicht genug recherchiert oder das Beispiel nur von irgendwo anders abgeschrieben hat, ohne das Spiel selbst auch nur ansatzweise gespielt oder gesehen zu haben.

Den Vorwurf, damit ein unvollständig betrachtetes Beispiel gebracht zu haben, muß sie sich gefallen lassen - eine Morddrohung hingegen nicht.


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, daß bei ihrer Art des Vortrages nicht der geringste Anlaß für eine Morddrohung als Reaktion vorhanden ist.



Natürlich gibt es den. Sie gibt sich für ihre Kickstarter-Kampagne als leidenschaftliche Spielerin aus (obwohl es auch ein Video gibt in dem sie selbst sagt, dass sie nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat), nimmt das Bildmaterial für ihre Videos von anderen Youtube-Kanälen (ohne es anzumerken), von denen sie in 2 Jahren unglaubliche 6 Stück produziert hat, und das nachdem sie $160k an Spenden bekommen hat. 
Mit dem Thema Frauenfeindlichkeit als Deckmantel funktioniert das natürlich wunderbar. Sie kann praktisch machen was sie will und hat trotzdem die Unterstützung der Medien und der meisten Spieler. Nur manche lassen das eben nicht so auf sich sitzen.
Hier versuchen Außenstehende (und in ihrem Fall noch eine Hochstaplerin) unser Hobby nach ihren Sichtweisen zu bestimmen, da wundern mich die Reaktionen nicht im geringsten.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den. Sie gibt sich für ihre Kickstarter-Kampagne als leidenschaftliche Spielerin aus (obwohl es auch ein Video gibt in dem sie selbst sagt, dass sie nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat), nimmt das Bildmaterial für ihre Videos von anderen Youtube-Kanälen (ohne es anzumerken), von denen sie in 2 Jahren unglaubliche 6 Stück produziert hat, und das nachdem sie $160k an Spenden bekommen hat.
> Mit dem Thema Frauenfeindlichkeit als Deckmantel funktioniert das natürlich wunderbar. Sie kann praktisch machen was sie will und hat trotzdem die Unterstützung der Medien und der meisten Spieler. Nur manche lassen das eben nicht so auf sich sitzen.
> Hier versuchen Außenstehende (und in ihrem Fall noch eine Hochstaplerin) unser Hobby nach ihren Sichtweisen zu bestimmen, da wundern mich die Reaktionen nicht im geringsten.



Also bitte 
Ich stimme ja mit ihren Videos auch zum größten Teil nicht überein, aber nichts von dem was sie tut rechtfertig auch nur irgendwie eine Morddrohung. Es geht hier immer noch um Videospiele, da ist keine Ansicht, egal wie falsch sie deiner Meinung nach ist, Anlass für eine Morddrohung.


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also bitte
> Ich stimme ja mit ihren Videos auch zum größten Teil nicht überein, aber nichts von dem was sie tut rechtfertig auch nur irgendwie eine Morddrohung. Es geht hier immer noch um Videospiele, da ist keine Ansicht, egal wie falsch sie deiner Meinung nach ist, Anlass für eine Morddrohung.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es eine Morddrohung rechtfertigen würde, im Gegenteil meine ich vorher auch geschrieben zu haben dass ich das selbst nicht gut heiße. Aber im Internet schreibt sich sowas eben einfach, das ist ja leider auch nichts neues. Und die Aufregung im allgemeinen hat wirklich eine Ursache, und die ist nicht dass es sich bei ihr um eine Frau handelt.

Edit: Das Problem ist nicht ihre Ansicht, sondern ihre Absicht dahinter. Ihr geht es dabei nicht um gerechte Behandlung sondern nur um Profit. Und das geht eben weit über "nur Spiele" hinaus, es ist ein weiterer Fall der zeigt, wie viel in dieser Branche und der "Gamer-Community" falsch läuft.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den. Sie gibt sich für ihre Kickstarter-Kampagne als leidenschaftliche Spielerin aus (obwohl es auch ein Video gibt in dem sie selbst sagt, dass sie nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat), nimmt das Bildmaterial für ihre Videos von anderen Youtube-Kanälen (ohne es anzumerken), von denen sie in 2 Jahren unglaubliche 6 Stück produziert hat, und das nachdem sie $160k an Spenden bekommen hat.


Nach diesen Angaben wäre sie eine Lügnerin, Betrügerin und Quellen Angaben Verschweigerin. 
Mit diesen Maßstäben müßten allerdings Morddrohungen an Politiker und Mitarbeitern in diversen anderen Institutionen zum Alltag gehören.

Wem Lügen & Betrügen schon als Grund für eine Morddrohung reicht, dem rate ich ganz dringend, mal in diesem Jahrtausend anzukommen.
Noch sind wir immerhin eine zivilisierte Gesellschaft - auch wenn RTL & Co mit allen Kräften den Gegenbeweis erbringen wollen.


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nach diesen Angaben wäre sie eine Lügnerin, Betrügerin und Quellen Angaben Verschweigerin.
> Mit diesen Maßstäben müßten allerdings Morddrohungen an Politiker und Mitarbeitern in diversen anderen Institutionen zum Alltag gehören.
> 
> Wem Lügen & Betrügen schon als Grund für eine Morddrohung reicht, dem rate ich ganz dringend, mal in diesem Jahrtausend anzukommen.
> Noch sind wir immerhin eine zivilisierte Gesellschaft - auch wenn RTL & Co mit allen Kräften den Gegenbeweis erbringen wollen.



Noch einmal, eine Morddrohung rechtfertigt das natürlich nicht. Allerdings ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass unter den ganzen Reaktionen, die sie provoziert hat (und das schließlich schon seit langer Zeit) auch jemand ist, der so weit geht. Das ist im Internet nun mal ganz einfach und gerade unter Spielern sieht man ja überall, wie viele da kommunizieren. Es hat heute jeder die Möglichkeit, gehört zu werden, auch Menschen die dann solche Drohungen aussprechen (ob derjenige das auch tun würde steht nochmal auf einem ganz anderen Blatt). Der Anlass für Aufruhr ist gegeben und vereint mit der Tatsache, dass sie die Reaktionen geschickt nutzt um sich selbst in die Opferrolle zu begeben, kann das ganze dann auch so eskalieren. Nur erreicht man damit dann das genaue Gegenteil, die Sarkeesian steht jetzt besser da als noch zuvor und die Spieler dürfen wieder als "frauenfeindlich" beschimpft werden.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dann hast du dich hier etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dürfte in der Tat etwas missverständlich geklungen haben. Passiert schon mal, schließlich bin ich von der ganzen Sache auch recht verärgert. Wie gesagt, sie hat das ganze durch ihr Vorgehen provoziert und im Internet können solche Geschichten schnell eskalieren, bei allem was sie getan hat war das ja eigentlich auch absehbar.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es eine Morddrohung rechtfertigen würde, im Gegenteil meine ich vorher auch geschrieben zu haben dass ich das selbst nicht gut heiße.



Dann hast du dich hier etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt 



Worrel schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, daß bei ihrer Art des Vortrages  nicht der geringste Anlaß für eine Morddrohung als Reaktion vorhanden  ist.





legion333 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den.



Wenn du damit prinzipiell nur gemeint hast, dass man, bei ihren Fehltritten und den kontroversen Ansichten, die sie vertritt, mit einer Morddrohung rechnen konnte, stimm ich dir da zu. Kann mir auch bei der ganzen Troll-Dichte im Internet nicht vorstellen, dass das die erste Drohung war, die sie bekommen hat. Vermutlich nur die erste mit Adresse etc. 
Zu ihrer Arbeit an sich ist denke ich mittlerweile schon alles gesagt worden


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Der Anlass für Aufruhr ist gegeben und vereint mit der Tatsache, dass sie die Reaktionen geschickt nutzt um sich selbst in die Opferrolle zu begeben, kann das ganze dann auch so eskalieren. Nur erreicht man damit dann das genaue Gegenteil, die Sarkeesian steht jetzt besser da als noch zuvor und die Spieler dürfen wieder als "frauenfeindlich" beschimpft werden.


Leute, die in sowas einen Anlass zum Aufruhr, zu wüsten Beschimpfungen oder Morddrohungen finden, brauchen keinen besonderen Anlass.

Zudem bringt es nix. Was etwas bringen würde: 
Ein genauer Bericht über sie, in dem entsprechende Lügen etc aufgedeckt werden.
Und da sowas inhaltlich zur Zeit eh diskutiert wird, wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher, ob sie nachher besser da steht.

Btw: Ich sehe mich nicht als beschimpft an, denn grundsätzlich hat sie ja recht: Frauen werden in Spielen oft als Sexobjekt oder in der Opferrolle dargestellt.

Warum zeigen zB Plattenrüstungen bei Frauen oft genauso viel nackte Haut wie ein Bikini im Vergleich zur vollen Ritterrüstung beim entsprechenden männlichen Modell?


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Leute, die in sowas einen Anlass zum Aufruhr, zu wüsten Beschimpfungen oder Morddrohungen finden, brauchen keinen besonderen Anlass.
> 
> Zudem bringt es nix. Was etwas bringen würde:
> Ein genauer Bericht über sie, in dem entsprechende Lügen etc aufgedeckt werden.
> ...



Es gibt einige Youtube-Videos die kritisch über sie berichten, hier zum Beispiel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqJCCnued6c
Das ist schon vor einem Jahr hochgeladen worden.

Und Frauen sind nicht die einzigen, die klischeehaft und objektifiziert dargestellt werden, das ist doch bei männlichen Charakteren meist nicht anders. Wenn man das mal kritisch hinterfragen möchte, dann soll man bitte auch beide Seiten betrachten. Und selbst da kommt es schließlich auch immer auf das Spiel an, man braucht nicht immer tief ausgearbeitete und glaubwürdige Charaktere um ein gutes Spiel zu entwickeln. Das geht dann auch über die eigentliche Diskussion hinaus.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Und Frauen sind nicht die einzigen, die klischeehaft und objektifiziert dargestellt werden, das ist doch bei männlichen Charakteren meist nicht anders.


Also ich kann mich spontan an wesentlich mehr halbnackte Frauen in Spielen erinnern als an halbnackte Männer ...


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich spontan an wesentlich mehr halbnackte Frauen in Spielen erinnern als an halbnackte Männer ...



vorallem sollten manche vor nem Mimimi das Männer ja auch oft Klischeehaft gargestellt werden sich 2 Dinge mal überlegen:
1. das die Männchen als Muskelbepackte Helden ein VOLLKOMMEN anderes Ding sind als das arme schwache Frauchen das zu doof für alles ist und immer gerettet werden muss, nämlich ein Positives
2. Wenn die anderen Kinder von der Brücke springen, ohne Bungeeeseil, machst du das dann auch?

Mal ehrlich, habt ihr mal nachgedacht das ihr da wie Kleinkinder argumentieren wollt und sagt: "ja aber der macht das auch!"
Schon mal überlegt dass dies keine Entschuldigung und ein ganz mieser Rechtvertigungsversuch ist ein Unrecht mit einem anderen (eher nicht vorhandenem) ausgleichen zu wollen?

Und ja, mal ehrlich, wie viele stramme Kerle mit nem ordentlichen Sixpack, bekleidet nur mit einem hauch von Nichts außerhalb von Parodien oder kurzem Fanservice gibt es eigentlich? Von daher ist das Verhältniss mäßig so als würdest Holland mit nem Nuklearschlag auslöschen wollen weil dich einer auf der Autobahn ausgebremst hat


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich spontan an wesentlich mehr halbnackte Frauen in Spielen erinnern als an halbnackte Männer ...



Er schreibt ja auch nicht nackt sondern dass die männlichen Charaktere genau so ihre Klischees besitzen.
z.b. Tiefe Stimme, lauter Sportler, dicke Muskeln und immer gut durchtrainiert, coole Persönlichkeiten, pinkeln mit Eiswürfel und zucken kaum mit der Wimper wenn es um die Action Einlagen geht.

Frauen sind nunmal das schönere Geschlecht und deswegen ist es einfach nur natürlich dass das Aussehen stärker hervorgehoben wird als bei Männern.

Mit dem Aussehen der Frauen kann man einfach mehr als bei Männern anfangen und deswegen wird sich an der Tatsache nie etwas ändern.
Es betrifft ja nicht nur die Spieleindustrie sondern allgemein den Alltag aller Frauen und wie stark die Gehirnwäsche der Mode Branche ausfällt.
Wenn ich mir so ansehe wie viele Frauen in der Stadt bzw. im Club rumlaufen dann braucht man sich doch nicht wundern dass sie
zu Sex Objekten degradiert werden o.ä.

Die weibliche Gattung soll doch selber erstmal schauen wie sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich liebe Frauen und jeder Mensch kann sich so anziehen wie er es möchte (und ich schau auch sehr gerne Frauen hinterher) 
Aber der Spruch "Kleider machen Leute" ist und bleibt eine tolle Lebensweisheit.

10 cm Absätze damit der Arsch schön rund ist und rausschaut, Push Up BHs damit die Brust noch weiter aufgeblasen wird, evtl das halbe Gesicht mit MakeUp zugekleistert und hier und da Schönheits Korrekturen,
Falsche Nägel, Falsche Haare und falsche Wimpern... und am Ende möchten sie trotzdem ernst genommen werden? Sorry aber ich bin leider der Meinung dass 
die Frauen zum Größtenteil selber schuld für ihr "Image" heutzutage sind.

Edit.Natürlich gibts auch verschiedene Fantasien der Männer was sie unter absoluten Traumfrauen verstehen...
Aber auch hier muss man genau betrachten von wo denn diese Einflüsse herkommen. Einfach so vom Kopf heraus? Nicht wirklich.

Man muss immer von irgendwo den Inhalt herbekommen und das ist eben unsere Gesellschaft bzw. unsere alltägliche Umwelt und die alltägliche Manipulation z.b. der Mode,- Beauty und Hollywood Branche.


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollten manche vor nem Mimimi das Männer ja auch oft Klischeehaft gargestellt werden sich 2 Dinge mal überlegen:
> 1. das die Männchen als Muskelbepackte Helden ein VOLLKOMMEN anderes Ding sind als das arme schwache Frauchen das zu doof für alles ist und immer gerettet werden muss, nämlich ein Positives
> 2. Wenn die anderen Kinder von der Brücke springen, ohne Bungeeeseil, machst du das dann auch?
> 
> ...



Es hat sich doch auch in der Geschichte der Menschen so zugetragen, dass Frauen immer schwächer da standen als Männer. Insofern ist es ein Klischee, egal wie man es betrachtet. Man kann es auch so sehen, dass Frauen es wert sind, gerettet und beschützt zu werden, dass sich der Held für sie in Lebensgefahr begibt. Das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, letztendlich sind es Klischees auf beiden Seiten, also muss man auch beide Seiten betrachten. Aber du spielst das eine auch wieder runter mit einem völlig unangebrachten Vergleich. Da baut man sich schnell ein Strohmann-Argument zusammen.
Und das ist es letztendlich auch, die Sarkeesian nutzt das kontroverse Thema um sich selbst daran zu bereichen und kann dabei jegliche Kritik an ihr unterdrücken indem sie alles was man gegen sie sagt als Frauenfeindlichkeit anprangert. Sie nutzt doch selbst das Klischee der Frau in einer Opferrolle so wie sie sich jetzt selbst gibt.


----------



## Worrel (30. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Sie nutzt doch selbst das Klischee der Frau in einer Opferrolle so wie sie sich jetzt selbst gibt.


Vom "Klischee einer Opferrolle" zu sprechen, ist bei dem Tatbestand einer ausgesprochenen Morddrohung nicht unbedingt passend.


----------



## legion333 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vom "Klischee einer Opferrolle" zu sprechen, ist bei dem Tatbestand einer ausgesprochenen Morddrohung nicht unbedingt passend.



Das hat sie doch schon sehr viel früher gemacht. Die Diskussion über sie besteht schon seit über einem Jahr, durch ihr Verhalten ist das doch erst so eskaliert.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nach diesen Angaben wäre sie eine Lügnerin, Betrügerin und Quellen Angaben Verschweigerin.
> Mit diesen Maßstäben müßten allerdings Morddrohungen an Politiker und Mitarbeitern in diversen anderen Institutionen zum Alltag gehören.
> 
> Wem Lügen & Betrügen schon als Grund für eine Morddrohung reicht, dem rate ich ganz dringend, mal in diesem Jahrtausend anzukommen.
> Noch sind wir immerhin eine zivilisierte Gesellschaft - auch wenn RTL & Co mit allen Kräften den Gegenbeweis erbringen wollen.



Einen Grund stellt das nicht dar. Für eine Morddrohung gibt es NIE einen Grund. Aber das Beispiel, das du hier nennst ist lustig. Denn ob du es glaubst sind Morddrohungen an Politiker und an viele andere tatsächlich an der Tagesordnung. Aber siehst du Frau Merkel rumrenn und schreien: "Das macht der, WEIL ich eine Frau bin?" Egal lassen wir das. 

Ja es ging um uns um einen anderen Punkt. Wie ich ebenso gesagt habe, stimme ich ihren Ansichten teilweise zu, aber die Beispiele sind mehr als nur mit Scheuklappen betrachtet. Auch in Interviews hat sie bewusst Dinge verschwiegen, die sogar in ihren Videos besprochen wurden. Es ist was anderes ein Beispiel schlecht zu wählen, als eines zu wählen und bewusst Dinge auszulassen, um das Beispiel dramatischer darzustellen.

Zu den Klischees wurde hier genug gesagt. Ich seh auch nicht so aus wie die Typen in den Spielen und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, wenn ich manche meiner Zockerkolleginnen beim Zocken zuschaue und vorallem zuhöre, dann frag ich mich wer hier wen übersexualisiert. Manchmal wohlgemerkt.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

Zu Anita braucht man einfach nicht viel dazu sagen.
In meinen Augen eine Betrügerin die nix in dieser Branche verloren hat, reißt fast alles komplett aus dem Kontext und ihr sollte keine Platform geboten werden.

Ich bin sogar der Meinung dass diese ganze Feminismus/Seximus Geschichte eher das weibliche Geschlecht beleidigt als unterstützt. 

Morddrohung ist sicherlich nix worüber man Scherze machen sollte aber jeder bekommt im Leben das was er verdient.
Ihre Videos sind selbst objektiv betrachtet zu 90% reine Lügen und wo die ganze Kohle hin ist würde mich auch mal interessieren 

Haufen Geld bekommen für ein Projekt welches fast nur so von falschen Informationen platzt... 

Es gibt sicherlich einige Klischees in dieser Branche aber diese gibt es überall in unserem Alltag und ist kaum der Rede wert.
Tja das ist dann wohl die Schattenseite des Internets wenn gewissen Leuten eine Platform geboten wird und einige das sogar ernsthaft unterstützen


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Morddrohung ist sicherlich nix worüber man Scherze machen sollte aber jeder bekommt im Leben das was er verdient.



Du denkst also sie verdient es, solche Drohungen zu bekommen? 
Das hab ich im Zuge dieser Debatte schon öfter gehört, auch auf anderen Seiten. Und ich finde so eine Ansicht ziemlich peinlich. Die Diskussion dreht sich um Videospiele. Und da rechtfertigen manche Leute doch tatsächlich eine Morddrohung...bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Du denkst also sie verdient es, solche Drohungen zu bekommen?
> Das hab ich im Zuge dieser Debatte schon öfter gehört, auch auf anderen Seiten. Und ich finde so eine Ansicht ziemlich peinlich. Die Diskussion dreht sich um Videospiele. Und da rechtfertigen manche Leute doch tatsächlich eine Morddrohung...bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln



Hört doch endlich auf das zu lesen was ihr lesen wollt... Herr Gott ist das denn so schwierig oder fehlt es gewissen Leuten an Drama? 

Ich habe doch schon geschrieben dass diese Morddrohung sicherlich nicht richtig ist, aber dennoch gibt es für jede Tat eine Konsequenz.
Sie verdient die Konsequenzen und den ganzen Hate - eindeutig Ja.

Morddrohung verdient niemand auf der Welt aber dass sie jetzt ihre Konsequenzen daraus bezieht ist absolut verdient.
Klingt widersprüchlich ich weiß.. aber diejenigen die zuerst darüber nachdenken und nicht zuerst posten werden das verstehen


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich auf das zu lesen was ihr lesen wollt... Herr Gott ist das denn so schwierig oder fehlt es gewissen Leuten an Drama?
> 
> Ich habe doch schon geschrieben dass diese Morddrohung sicherlich nicht richtig ist, aber dennoch gibt es für jede Tat eine Konsequenz.
> Sie verdient die Konsequenzen und den ganzen Hate - eindeutig Ja.
> ...



Ich lese nicht was ich will, sondern was du schreibst. Und das war recht eindeutig; und falls nicht so gemeint eben einfach schlecht formuliert. 

Sie verdient die Konsequenzen...in gewisser Weise ja, nur das Hate und Morddrohungen eben nicht die angebrachten Konsequenzen sind. Denn dadurch wird die ganze  Diksussion nur noch schlimmer und man spielt ihrem Weltbild in die Karten. Konstruktive, gelassene Kritik bewirkt da wesentlich mehr. Dieses ganze Hate-/Shitstorm-Gehabe, worin man Drohungen einschließen kann, ist unreif und wirft ein sehr schlechtes Bild auf Gamer, oder eben die Gruppe die im jeweiligen Fall betroffen ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

Dies wäre gar nicht so weit eskaliert wenn man ihr von Anfang an keine Platform geboten hätte.
Eine offensichtliche Betrügerin die mit Gaming nix am Hut hat und haufen Kohle für etwas bekommen hat was sie schlecht umsetzt... 

Ergo: Sie hat den Ärger verdient (auch wenn die Morddrohungen zu weit gehen) da sind wir uns alle einig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dies wäre gar nicht so weit eskaliert wenn man ihr von Anfang an keine Platform geboten hätte.
> Eine offensichtliche Betrügerin die mit Gaming nix am Hut hat und haufen Kohle für etwas bekommen hat was sie schlecht umsetzt...
> 
> Ergo: Sie hat den Ärger verdient (auch wenn die Morddrohungen zu weit gehen) da sind wir uns alle einig.



War aber abzusehen, dass sie mit ihrem Projekt Aufsehen erregen wird. 
Ich finde es nur schade, dass konstruktive Kritik, also Leute, die sich wirklich ernsthaft mit dem auseinandersetzen, was sie sagt, im Vergleich zu den Hate-Kommentaren untergehen. Sowas wirft nämlich eben ein ganz schlechtes Licht und spielt ihr in die Karten.
Noch schlimmer aber: sie wird in der Branche sogar noch mit Awards ausgzeichnet, dieses Jahr mit dem Ambassador-Award der GDC. Dabei gibt es imho kaum eine schlechtere Botschafterin für Gaming


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> War aber abzusehen, dass sie mit ihrem Projekt Aufsehen erregen wird.
> Ich finde es nur schade, dass konstruktive Kritik, also Leute, die sich wirklich ernsthaft mit dem auseinandersetzen, was sie sagt, im Vergleich zu den Hate-Kommentaren untergehen. Sowas wirft nämlich eben ein ganz schlechtes Licht und spielt ihr in die Karten.
> Noch schlimmer aber: sie wird in der Branche sogar noch mit Awards ausgzeichnet, dieses Jahr mit dem Ambassador-Award der GDC. Dabei gibt es imho kaum eine schlechtere Botschafterin für Gaming



Tja sie hat ihr Ziel erreicht und viele andere Idioten haben sogar noch ihr Geld hinterhergeworfen.

Ernsthafte Kritik ist bei dieser Frau leider auch total Fehl am Platz weil sie *bewusst* diese Aufmerksamkeit sucht und *bewusst* für Provokationen sorgen möchte.
Im Internetzeitalter ist es keine große Kunst eine größere Anzahl an Leuten für etwas zu "begeistern" und mit Geld wird man auch sehr leicht über die Masse unterstützt.

Sie hat den Moment genutzt und die aktuelle Debatte rund um die Frauenrechte zum richtigen Zeitpunkt in der richtigen Art und Weise angepackt.

Ihr gebe ich nicht einmal die Schuld an allem sondern an die vielen Leute da draußen die sie aktiv unterstützt haben und ihre Arbeit sogar als gut empfinden...

Wenn so ein Thema von Anfang an falsch und unfair dargestellt wird dann darf man auch nicht erwarten dass die Kritik überwiegend seriös ausfällt  
Man erntet was man sät sag ich da nur.


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die Aussage richtig, daß dieses ingame Verbrechen gegenüber Frauen eben genau so dargestellt wird. Es ist in dem Sinne kein falsches Beispiel, sondern eben nur ein mit Scheuklappen betrachteter Ausschnitt - egal, ob die Scheuklappen nun bewußt aufgesetzt wurden oder sie einfach nicht genug recherchiert oder das Beispiel nur von irgendwo anders abgeschrieben hat, ohne das Spiel selbst auch nur ansatzweise gespielt oder gesehen zu haben.



Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sowas rechtfertigen kann. Die Dame nimmt etwas, reißt es aus dem Kontext um ihre einseitige Argumentationsstruktur zu befeuern. Das ist nicht okay. Entweder, man setzt sich mit dem auseinander, was man kritisieren will, beleuchtet es von allen relevanten Seiten oder nicht. Die Dame streut Vorurteile und befeuert im Grunde nur die, die schon welche hatten. Wenn ich einen Satz von dir aus dem Zusammenhang reiße und damit meinen persönlichen, einseitigen Feldzug gegen irgendetwas vorantreiben will, dann bist du sicherlich auch nicht erfreut, wenn das deiner eigentlichen Aussage widerstrebt oder sie verzerrt. Wir reden hier ja nicht von einfacher Meinungsfreiheit - ein Youtuber hat, so wie anderere Medienvertreter auch, eine gewisse Verantwortung, jedenfalls für meine Begriffe. Wer zigtausende Abonenten hat und einseitigen Kram verzapft, der kann zigtausende Menschen desinformieren und beinflussen. Das regt mich allerdings bei vielen Youtube-Videos auf. Wenn sowas das Fernsehen oder andere Medien (Bildzeitung) machen, ist das schließlich auch nichts tolles. Man darf sich darüber schon berechtigt aufregen, nur sowas wie Morddrohungen gehen logischerweise völlig zu weit und sind unentschuldbar.

Dass sie Bewertungen und Kommentare bei ihren Videos direkt (seit 5 Jahren) deaktiviert, ist zwar auch ihr gutes Recht, macht natürlich Gegenargumente mundtod und unterstreicht die Monotonie der Videos nur noch mehr. Ein fairer Diskurs mit Andersdenkenden, von mir aus auch auf "neutralem Boden" wäre was schönes.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. August 2014)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht warum in diesem Fall eine krasse seriöse Kritik erwartet wird,
obwohl diese Frau selber alles andere als seriös, konstruktiv, vor allem richtig an die Sache heran geht *und* sogar dafür noch ein haufen Kohle bekommen hat  

Sie spielt hier vor allem mit den Emotionen der Gamer und stichelt mit voller Absicht herum.

Sie nicht ernst zu nehmen ist das einzig richtige


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2014)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Einen Grund stellt das nicht dar. Für eine Morddrohung gibt es NIE einen Grund.


Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch: _"Wem Lügen & Betrügen schon als Grund für eine Morddrohung reicht, dem rate ich ganz dringend, mal in diesem Jahrtausend anzukommen."_



> ... ob du es glaubst sind Morddrohungen an Politiker und an viele andere tatsächlich an der Tagesordnung.


Daß Politiker eher Morddrohungen bekommen als Heinz-Hugo-Normalverbraucher, ist klar - aber daß die alltäglich sein sollen, ist mir neu.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zu Anita braucht man einfach nicht viel dazu sagen.
> In meinen Augen eine Betrügerin die nix in dieser Branche verloren hat, reißt fast alles komplett aus dem Kontext und ihr sollte keine Platform geboten werden.


"Meinungsfreiheit" sagt dir aber schon was?



> Morddrohung ist sicherlich nix worüber man Scherze machen sollte aber jeder bekommt im Leben das was er verdient.


Eine Morddrohung hat definitiv niemand verdient.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich auf das zu lesen was ihr lesen wollt...
> Morddrohung verdient niemand auf der Welt ...


Wir lesen nur das, was du schreibst. Du solltest dich entscheiden, welche Meinung du vertreten willst ...



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sowas rechtfertigen kann. Die Dame nimmt etwas, reißt es aus dem Kontext um ihre einseitige Argumentationsstruktur zu befeuern.


Wo ist das denn aus dem Kontext gerissen?

Man wird im Spiel dafür belohnt, daß man wartet, bis das Verbrechen im Gange ist, anstatt  schon bei den Vorzeichen davon einzugreifen und es dadurch zu verhindern. Der einzige Punkt, den man ihr ankreiden kann, ist der, daß es _alle _Verbrechen betrifft und nicht nur Delikte mit Frauen als Opfer. 
Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß es falsch ist, Frauen betreffende Verbrechen derart zu bewerten. 
Und natürlich ist es bei allen anderen Verbrechen ebenso falsch, diese derart zu bewerten. 



> Wenn ich einen Satz von dir aus dem Zusammenhang reiße und damit meinen persönlichen, einseitigen Feldzug gegen irgendetwas vorantreiben will, dann bist du sicherlich auch nicht erfreut, wenn das deiner eigentlichen Aussage widerstrebt oder sie verzerrt.


Stimmt. Aber dann kann ich ja darauf reagieren und das entsprechend richtigstellen.



> Wir reden hier ja nicht von einfacher Meinungsfreiheit - ein Youtuber hat, so wie anderere Medienvertreter auch, eine gewisse Verantwortung, jedenfalls für meine Begriffe.


Wir reden hier von YouTube - der Plattform, auf der jede Popelfresse mit Internetanschluß ohne jegliche Art von Qualifikation ihren oder seinen Gedankenmüll ungefiltert ins Niveau-Nirvana senden kann.



> Wer zigtausende Abonenten hat und einseitigen Kram verzapft, der kann zigtausende Menschen desinformieren und beinflussen.


Stimmt. Und deshalb muß man *immer *hinterfragen, ob der Ersteller denn auch journalistisch ehrlich gearbeitet hat oder welche Agenda er verfolgt.



> Wenn sowas das Fernsehen oder andere Medien (Bildzeitung) machen, ist das schließlich auch nichts tolles.


Die sind aber (auch wenn es manchmal schwer zu glauben ist) ausgebildete Journalisten und müssen sich diversen Pressegesetzen beugen.

YT hingegen ist diesbezüglich relativ freie Wildbahn, solange man sich nicht auf Unterstellungen, Geschäftsschädigung oder Beleidigungen einschiesst.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht warum in diesem Fall eine krasse seriöse Kritik erwartet wird, ...
> Sie nicht ernst zu nehmen ist das einzig richtige


Im Gegenteil: Ihre Argumente und Lügen ernst zu nehmen und durch Gegenargumente und -beweise auseinander zu nehmen, ist das einzig Richtige.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Meinungsfreiheit" sagt dir aber schon was?


Kann man also in Zukunft jeden geistigen Dünnschiss mit dem Argument der Meinungsfreiheit verteidigen? 

Es macht leider einen großen Unterschied ob jemand einfach nur seine Meinung sagt oder eine ganze Hetz-Kampagne wie diese Dame startet und dafür
sogar noch viel Geld bekommt.

Hier lasse ich dieses Argument nicht gelten, sorry.



> Eine Morddrohung hat definitiv niemand verdient.
> Wir lesen nur das, was du schreibst. Du solltest dich entscheiden, welche Meinung du vertreten willst ...


Ich vertrete die Meinung dass sie mit all den Konsequenzen selber klar kommen muss und diese nicht unverdient sind - auch wenn die Morddrohung klar die Grenze überschreitet.



> Wo ist das denn aus dem Kontext gerissen?



Fast alles aus ihren Videos ist völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen und hat mit einer objektiven Berichterstattung 0 zu tun.
Sie zeigt nur ihre extreme Sicht der Dinge und dreht sich alles so zurecht damit sie gezielte provozieren kann.

Stellenweise beleidigt sie sogar ihre eigene weibliche Gattung weil sie Dinge sieht die andere nicht mal mit viel Fantasie sehen würden. Das ist ein typischer Fall von
"Wenn ich diese Dinge sehen möchte dann sehe ich diese Dinge auch".



> Im Gegenteil: Ihre Argumente und Lügen ernst zu nehmen und durch Gegenargumente und -beweise auseinander zu nehmen, ist das einzig Richtige.


Absolute Zeitverschwendung.

Eine Person die mit purer Absicht provoziert und für Unruhe sorgen möchte muss man sofort die Platform wegnehmen und alles dran setzen diese zu ignorieren. 
Wenn Anita ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hätte, im Kontext geblieben wäre und ein konstruktives Gespräch gesucht hätte dann könnten wir uns ernsthaft darüber unterhalten
und Punkt für Punkt alles durchgehen.

Da die gute Frau aber keine Spiele spielt und eigentlich Spiele auch gar nicht mag, hat sie sich selber das größte Gegenargument aufgestellt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Absolute Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> Eine Person die mit purer Absicht provoziert und für Unruhe sorgen möchte muss man sofort die Platform wegnehmen und alles dran setzen diese zu ignorieren.
> Wenn Anita ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht hätte, im Kontext geblieben wäre und ein konstruktives Gespräch gesucht hätte dann könnten wir uns ernsthaft darüber unterhalten
> ...



Es geht doch nicht unbedingt darum mit ihr "ein Gespräch" zu führen. Da ist wohl eh Hopfen und Malz verloren 
Aber konstruktive Kritik ist die einzige Möglichkeit ihren Anhängern oder Leuten ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen, die über ihre Videos/Vorträge stolpern, ihre Versäumnise klar zu machen.
Ignoranz klingt zwar toll, aber leider wird sie mit diesem Thema immer ihre gewissen Anzahl an Klicks bekommen, das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern.


----------



## legion333 (31. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht unbedingt darum mit ihr "ein Gespräch" zu führen. Da ist wohl eh Hopfen und Malz verloren
> Aber konstruktive Kritik ist die einzige Möglichkeit ihren Anhängern oder Leuten ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen, die über ihre Videos/Vorträge stolpern, ihre Versäumnise klar zu machen.
> Ignoranz klingt zwar toll, aber leider wird sie mit diesem Thema immer ihre gewissen Anzahl an Klicks bekommen, das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern.



Man sollte sicherlich versuchen angebrachte Kritik zu äußern. Nur scheint man damit wohl auch nicht weit zu kommen, sonst hätte sich die Sache wohl schon vor einem Jahr erledigt. Es gibt eben leider doch genug Leute die ihr blind folgen und sie unterstützen, was auch immer über sie gesagt wird. Fraglich ob man da überhaupt etwas gegen unternehmen kann. Ich will gar nicht wissen wo das ganze hinführen soll. Die ganze Geschichte zeigt ja, wie einfach es ist Geld aus diesen Leuten zu pressen und seine Ideen durchzusetzen. Wenn solche Personen wie die Sarkeesian jetzt immer mehr Einfluss in der Gaming-Branche gewinnen...


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht unbedingt darum mit ihr "ein Gespräch" zu führen. Da ist wohl eh Hopfen und Malz verloren
> Aber konstruktive Kritik ist die einzige Möglichkeit ihren Anhängern oder Leuten ohne jegliches Hintergrundwissen, die über ihre Videos/Vorträge stolpern, ihre Versäumnise klar zu machen.
> Ignoranz klingt zwar toll, aber leider wird sie mit diesem Thema immer ihre gewissen Anzahl an Klicks bekommen, das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern.



Tja das ist im Internetzeitalter schlichtweg unmöglich.
Viele glauben heutzutage alles was irgendwo berichtet wird und setzen ihren Verstand gar nicht mehr richtig ein.

Vor allem im Internet ist eine Massenbewegung sehr schnell erreicht und die Warscheinlichkeit dass sich Anhänger finden werden ist bei dieser Masse unumgänglich.
Und die Anzahl an Klicks bekommt sie nur weil ihr eine Platform geboten wird, obwohl sie mit der Branche nix am Hut hat.
Da können sich alle möglichen Seiten wie PCG & Co. an die eigene Nase fassen weil sie eben über alles und jeden berichten 
auch wenn er eigentlich ein absoluter Niemand ist.

Und wenn solche "Kampagnen" auf solchen Portalen gezeigt werden dann geht man davon aus dass die News lesenswert ist.

Das ist ungefähr so wie mit unserer alltäglichen Berichterstattung der Medien auf der ganzen Welt. Jeden Tag wird falsch berichtet aber der Konsument
empfindet es als die Wahrheit... weil.. naja... es wird ja in den Nachrichten gezeigt also muss alles stimmen.

Die Schwäche ist immer die Masse und dort kann schnell ein sehr großer Schaden entstehen z.b. aktuell diese ganze
Frauen Debatte und auf einmal muss sich die Spielindustrie an die Gesellschaft anpassen 
Das ist eben der Nachteil davon wenn heutzutage, dank unserem Internet, jeder gehört werden kann.

Je mehr Leute mitzureden haben, desto mehr entsteht ein Chaos.

Es kann viel gutes bewirken aber genau so viel Schaden anrichten.


----------



## alu355 (31. August 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Und Frauen sind nicht die einzigen, die klischeehaft und objektifiziert dargestellt werden, das ist doch bei männlichen Charakteren meist nicht anders. Wenn man das mal kritisch hinterfragen möchte, dann soll man bitte auch beide Seiten betrachten.



Herrlicher Vergleich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kann man also in Zukunft jeden geistigen Dünnschiss mit dem Argument der Meinungsfreiheit verteidigen?


Das ist richtig: Meinungsfreiheit beinhaltet *auch *geistigen Dünnschiss, denn Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht an den Inhalt gebunden. Sobald sie das wäre, wäre es keine Meinungs*freiheit *mehr.



> Es macht leider einen großen Unterschied ob jemand einfach nur seine Meinung sagt oder eine ganze Hetz-Kampagne wie diese Dame startet und dafür
> sogar noch viel Geld bekommt.
> 
> Hier lasse ich dieses Argument nicht gelten, sorry.


Was ist, wenn jetzt jemand eine Kampagne gegen sie entwickelt, in der er alle ihre Unwahrheiten auf den Tisch bringen will? Würdest du ihm dafür Geld geben?



> Ich vertrete die Meinung dass sie mit all den Konsequenzen selber klar kommen muss ...


Wer eine Morddrohung bekommt, hat das Anrecht auf Polizeischutz und -beratung. Evtl. Mitschuld durch Provokation oä ist separat davon zu betrachten.



> Fast alles aus ihren Videos ist völlig aus dem Kontext gerissen und hat mit einer objektiven Berichterstattung 0 zu tun.


So wie zB die Frontal 21 Berichte über die bösen Killerspiele oä. Sind die jetzt auch selbst schuld, wenn sie Morddrohungen dafür bekommen (hätten)?



> Eine Person die mit purer Absicht provoziert und für Unruhe sorgen möchte muss man sofort die Platform wegnehmen und alles dran setzen diese zu ignorieren.


Und zack: hättest du die Meinungsfreiheit vernichtet.

Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben genau das: Auch die unbequemen und unerwünschten Meinungen zulassen, die man eigentlich nicht akzeptieren will; auch Neonazis und sonstige Spinner reden lassen, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen wie zB "Aufrufen zu Straftaten"; auch Esoteriker Schwachsinn faseln lassen, solange kein Betrug begangen wird undundund



> Da die gute Frau aber keine Spiele spielt und eigentlich Spiele auch gar nicht mag, hat sie sich selber das größte Gegenargument aufgestellt.


Das für sich alleine stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument.

Die Frage ist: Wie gehe ich damit um? Welche Ziele verfolge ich mit meinem Video?
a) "Jetzt geb ich's den Gamern mal so richtig - die ganze Welt soll sehen, was das für Macho-Schweine sind!" 
oder
b) "Ich informiere mich ausführlich, berichte objektiv und unvoreingenommen über das Thema und befrage auch Gamer dazu."


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig: Meinungsfreiheit beinhaltet *auch *geistigen Dünnschiss, denn Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht an den Inhalt gebunden. Sobald sie das wäre, wäre es keine Meinungs*freiheit *mehr.


Eine Meinung von einer unqualifizierten Person, die mit diesem Bereich nix zu tun hat, ist nichts wert und sollte nicht beachtet werden - So einfach ist das.
Jeder kann eine eigene Meinung besitzen und das gehört zum Leben dazu, aber es bringt niemanden etwas wenn sich jeder Depp zu jedem Thema äußern kann und 
unnötigen Schaden anrichtet.

Du kannst z.b. genau so deinen Chef etc. blöd finden und erzählst sowas rum, postest auf Facebook oder lästerst dich bei deinen Kollegen aus.
Wenn der Chef es mitbekommt wirds wohl harte Konsequenzen für dich geben auch wenn es nur deine persönliche Meinung ist.

Irgendwo muss es eine Grenze geben.



> Was ist, wenn jetzt jemand eine Kampagne gegen sie entwickelt, in der er alle ihre Unwahrheiten auf den Tisch bringen will? Würdest du ihm dafür Geld geben?


Gibt es sogar schon und das kostenlos auf Youtube. 
Im Vergleich: Sie bekam 30.000 pro Video und andere Youtube stellten das gleiche quasi kostenlos ins Netz 



> Wer eine Morddrohung bekommt, hat das Anrecht auf Polizeischutz und -beratung. Evtl. Mitschuld durch Provokation oä ist separat davon zu betrachten.


Tja Ironie des Schicksals fällt mir dazu nur ein.
Sie wollte um jeden Preis Aufmerksamkeit erlangen und gezielt für Unruhe sorgen und das hat sie dann wohl auch bekommen ne?

Sie hat die gesamte Spielebranche angegriffen bzw. jeden Menschen der einfach nur Unterhaltung in diesem Medium sucht und seit Jahren ein Anhänger davon ist - was hat sie erwartet? 



> So wie zB die Frontal 21 Berichte über die bösen Killerspiele oä. Sind die jetzt auch selbst schuld, wenn sie Morddrohungen dafür bekommen (hätten)?


Bei einer öffentlichen Sendung ist das etwas komplizierter einzuschätzen aber generell sage ich "Na Klar"
Ich sage nicht dass eine Morddrohung gerechtfertigt ist, aber wer wild um sich schlägt und Dinge kaputt machen möchte die er nicht versteht, der soll sich nicht über eine emotionale
Gegenwehr wundern und dannach die Opferrolle einnehmen.

Ursache und Auswirkung ist die älteste Regel dieser Welt.




> Und zack: hättest du die Meinungsfreiheit vernichtet.
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben genau das: Auch die unbequemen und unerwünschten Meinungen zulassen, die man eigentlich nicht akzeptieren will; auch Neonazis und sonstige Spinner reden lassen, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen wie zB "Aufrufen zu Straftaten"; auch Esoteriker Schwachsinn faseln lassen, solange kein Betrug begangen wird undundund



Ich wiederhole mich nochmal.
Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn jeder Depp sich zu jedem Thema so auslassen kann?
Ich vernichte überhaupt keine Meinungsfreiheit weil eine Meinungsfreiheit erstmal im Kopf entsteht und das kann man niemanden wegnehmen.

Die andere Sache wäre es wenn mann diese Meinung veröffentlicht denn damit könnte man die Meinung anderer Menschen beeinflußen und Schaden anrichten.
Siehe z.b. mein Beispiel die öffentliche Beschwerde über den Chef.

Wenn hinter der Meinung keine Erfahrung steckt dann nützt sie niemanden etwas.



> Das für sich alleine stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument.
> 
> Die Frage ist: Wie gehe ich damit um? Welche Ziele verfolge ich mit meinem Video?
> a) "Jetzt geb ich's den Gamern mal so richtig - die ganze Welt soll sehen, was das für Macho-Schweine sind!"
> ...



Bitte was? Das stellt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument? 
Sorry aber wenn jemand sich 0 mit diesem Thema auskennt, die Emotionen nicht nachvollziehen kann und den Spaß an diesem Medium nicht versteht dann soll er auch bitte schön den Mund halten.

Ich gehe auch nicht in andere Foren und schlage wild um mich nur weil ich etwas blöd finde 
Das hat nix mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun sondern stellt einen Störenfried dar und nix anderes.

Eine Meinung zu haben oder diese Meinung in eine öffentliche Hetzkampagne umzubauen sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Bestes Beispiel ist z.b. die aktuelle Situation rund um Ukraine vs Russland vs etc.
Was glaubst du wie viele Familien, Freunde, Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen sich deswegen zerstritten haben nur weil sie
gegenseitig ihre Meinung an den Kopf geworfen haben?
Teilweise war das nur eine Meinung auf Facebook & Co. die dazu geführt haben dass sich Menschen in die Haare kriegen.

Das ist eben der Unterschied ob sich jemand eine Meinung bildet und sie überwiegend für sich behält, oder ob jemand alles nach außen verkündet und blöde Konsequenzen daraus entstehen.

Jeder muss sich im klaren sein dass die eigenen Worte und Taten etwas anrichten können.


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Meinung von einer unqualifizierten Person, die mit diesem Bereich nix zu tun hat, ist nichts wert und sollte nicht beachtet werden - So einfach ist das.


Nun, ich finde, es kommt ganz auf die Meinung an. Selbst ein offiziell "Unqualifizierter" kann uU einen Fehler im System finden, den eine ganze Abteilung mit Fachkräften nicht gefunden hat, weil sie den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht.



> Du kannst z.b. genau so deinen Chef etc. blöd finden und erzählst sowas rum, postest auf Facebook oder lästerst dich bei deinen Kollegen aus.
> Wenn der Chef es mitbekommt wirds wohl harte Konsequenzen für dich geben auch wenn es nur deine persönliche Meinung ist.
> 
> Irgendwo muss es eine Grenze geben.


Es ist doch was völlig anderes, ob ich "Unqualifizierten" generell das Maul verbiete oder ob ein Arbeitnehmer gefeuert wird, weil er ggfalls die Straftat "Beleidigung" gegenüber dem Chef oder "Verletzung des Firmengeheimnisses" ausgeführt hat.



> Gibt es sogar schon und das kostenlos auf Youtube.


Und inwiefern ist jetzt eine Hetzkampagne gegen sie besser?
bzw: wenn man *ihre *Hetzkampagne verbieten sollte, müßte man die Gegen-Hetzkampagne *ebenfalls *verbieten.



> Im Vergleich: Sie bekam 30.000 pro Video und andere Youtube stellten das gleiche quasi kostenlos ins Netz


Jeden Tag stehen Dumme auf, die massenweise Geld loswerden wollen.



> Sie hat die gesamte Spielebranche angegriffen bzw. jeden Menschen der einfach nur Unterhaltung in diesem Medium sucht und seit Jahren ein Anhänger davon ist - was hat sie erwartet?


Komisch. Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise angegriffen. Hat sie nun irgendwas falsch gemacht oder bin ich nur so erleuchtet, daß es mir scheißegal ist, was irgendeine YTrIn über eins meiner Hobbies sagt? 



> Wo kommen wir denn hin wenn jeder Depp sich zu jedem Thema so auslassen kann?


Gegenfrage: Wo kommen wir hin, wenn *wegen solchen Banalitäten* schon *Redeverbote *verteilt werden?



> Ich vernichte überhaupt keine Meinungsfreiheit weil eine Meinungsfreiheit erstmal im Kopf entsteht und das kann man niemanden wegnehmen.


Irrelevant. Natürlich ist mit Meinungs- und Redefreiheit gemeint, daß man *ungestraft öffentlich *seine Meinung* sagen *darf.



> Wenn hinter der Meinung keine Erfahrung steckt dann nützt sie niemanden etwas.


Und? Wieso muß alles Gesagte "irgendwem nützen"? Wem "nützt" denn die Comedian Imitation von Mario Barth was? Oder die Zurschaustellung von Möchtegern-Prominenten, die sich darüber unterhalten, ob man denn jetzt einen Pilz essen darf?  
(Ja, ich geb's zu, ich hab tatsächlich ~5 Minuten "Promi" Big Brother geschaut.) 



> > Das für sich alleine stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument.
> >
> > Die Frage ist: Wie gehe ich damit um? Welche Ziele verfolge ich mit meinem Video?
> > a) "Jetzt geb ich's den Gamern mal so richtig - die ganze Welt soll sehen, was das für Macho-Schweine sind!"
> ...


Nun wiederhole ich mich auch mal: Wo kommen wir hin, wenn wegen solchen Banalitäten schon Redeverbote verteilt werden?

Du solltest auch das Ganze lesen und nachvollziehen, bevor du antwortest.
Ich schrob: _"Das *für sich alleine* stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument."_
Und beachte bitte auch :
_b) "Ich informiere mich ausführlich, berichte objektiv und unvoreingenommen über das Thema und befrage auch Gamer dazu."_

Was meinst du, wie zB Nachrichten verfaßt werden? Meinst du, die Schreiber wissen über alle Themen, die Ihnen über den Tisch flattern, Bescheid? Mitnichten. Da wird halt zusammenzitiert und mit vergangenen Nachrichten abgeglichen und nur im Extremfall mal ein Experte zu Rate gezogen.



> Jeder muss sich im klaren sein dass die eigenen Worte und Taten etwas anrichten können.


Jeder hat Eigenverantwortung an seinen Worten und Taten - dennoch sind alle Äußerungen ohne Strafbestand (Volksverhetzung, Anstiftung zur Straftat,...) rechtlich unbelangbar - und das ist auch gut so. 
Und leider nicht überall selbstverständlich auf unserer Welt.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, ich finde, es kommt ganz auf die Meinung an. Selbst ein offiziell "Unqualifizierter" kann uU einen Fehler im System finden, den eine ganze Abteilung mit Fachkräften nicht gefunden hat, weil sie den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht.


Wenn dieser offiziell "unqualifizierte" aber sämtliche Medien anstichelt und eine Hetzkampagne startet um auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam zu machen dann ist das 100%ig der falsche Weg.
Genau das hat auch hier die gute Frau gemacht.

Niemand sagt etwas gegen eine außenstehende Meinung wenn diese auch ordentlich auf den Tisch gelegt wird.



> Es ist doch was völlig anderes, ob ich "Unqualifizierten" generell das Maul verbiete oder ob ein Arbeitnehmer gefeuert wird, weil er ggfalls die Straftat "Beleidigung" gegenüber dem Chef oder "Verletzung des Firmengeheimnisses" ausgeführt hat.



Es ging ums Prinzip der Meinungsfreiheit und das ist völlig legitim.
Du kannst auch persönlich zu deinem Chef gehen und ihm ins Gesicht sagen dass du ihn nicht ausstehen kann etc.
Das wäre keine Beleidigung sondern nur deine persönliche Meinung oder nicht?




> Und inwiefern ist jetzt eine Hetzkampagne gegen sie besser?
> bzw: wenn man *ihre *Hetzkampagne verbieten sollte, müßte man die Gegen-Hetzkampagne *ebenfalls *verbieten.


Die Videos auf Youtube sind keine Hetzkampagnen sondern gehen sehr konstruktiv mit ihren Videos um und wurden quasi kostenlos hergestellt... im gleichen Format mit
besserem Inhalt und sehr objektiv.




> Jeden Tag stehen Dumme auf, die massenweise Geld loswerden wollen.


Genau darauf zielen heute viele im Internet aus und jetzt kriegt sie eben ihren Denkzettel verpasst.
War diese dumme Hetzkampagne und die 160.000 wirklich wert? Für etwas was sie eigentlich nicht mag und nicht nutzt?
Das wird sie wohl selber überlegen müssen wenn sie sogar Morddrohungen erhalten haben soll.



> Komisch. Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise angegriffen. Hat sie nun irgendwas falsch gemacht oder bin ich nur so erleuchtet, daß es mir scheißegal ist, was irgendeine YTrIn über eins meiner Hobbies sagt?


Du nicht aber sehr viele andere.
Andere gehen mit mehr Herzblut an die Sache heran und fühlen sich eben persönlich angegriffen.



> Gegenfrage: Wo kommen wir hin, wenn *wegen solchen Banalitäten* schon *Redeverbote *verteilt werden?


Reden kann jeder so viel er mag. Nur sollte man solchen Leuten keine Platform bieten um berühmt zu werden.



> Irrelevant. Natürlich ist mit Meinungs- und Redefreiheit gemeint, daß man *ungestraft öffentlich *seine Meinung* sagen *darf.


Tja auch wenn man ungestraft öffentlich seine Meinung verkünden kann und zu 99% keinerlei rechtliche Konsequenzen zu erwarten braucht,
gibt es eben noch eine Selbstjustiz die nicht überwacht werden kann.

Man muss im Leben eben aufpassen welche Dinge man von sich gibt und wie groß der Schaden letztendlich werden kann. Wenn sie nix in dieser Branche verloren hat dann
hätte sie einfach nur den Mund halten müssen und ggf. paar Blogs bzw. paar Videos hochladen können um ihren Dampf abzulassen.

Eine so öffentliche und finanzierte Hetzkampagne ist ein völlig anderes Kaliber und das bekommt sie eben auf privater Ebene zu spüren. Ob es das wert war?



> Und? Wieso muß alles Gesagte "irgendwem nützen"? Wem "nützt" denn die Comedian Imitation von Mario Barth was? Oder die Zurschaustellung von Möchtegern-Prominenten, die sich darüber unterhalten, ob man denn jetzt einen Pilz essen darf?
> (Ja, ich geb's zu, ich hab tatsächlich ~5 Minuten "Promi" Big Brother geschaut.)


Eine unqualifizierte Meinung ist eben eine unqualifizierte Meinung die kein Niveau besitzt.
So hat sie einfach nur den Nerv der Zeit getroffen und auf eine radikale Art und Weise ein empfindliches Thema einseitig durchgenommen.



> Nun wiederhole ich mich auch mal: Wo kommen wir hin, wenn wegen solchen Banalitäten schon Redeverbote verteilt werden?
> 
> Du solltest auch das Ganze lesen und nachvollziehen, bevor du antwortest.
> Ich schrob: _"Das *für sich alleine* stellt überhaupt kein Problem dar und ist deshalb kein Gegenargument."_
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich hier nochmal und schreibe dass sie kein Redeverbot hat. Sie kann ja mit ihrer Familie darüber reden, mit Freunden usw.usf.
niemand verbietet es ihr darüber zu reden.
Wenn sie aber so öffentlich den Mund aufmacht und sämtliche Fakten verdreht dann richtet sie mit voller Absicht einen Schaden an und hetzt Massen an unwissenden Leute gegen die Branche auf.




> Jeder hat Eigenverantwortung an seinen Worten und Taten - dennoch sind alle Äußerungen ohne Strafbestand (Volksverhetzung, Anstiftung zur Straftat,...) rechtlich unbelangbar - und das ist auch gut so.
> Und leider nicht überall selbstverständlich auf unserer Welt.



Rechtlich ja.
Aber Anita bekommt sie anscheinend auf einer Selbstjustiz Ebene zu spüren oder nicht?

Was bringt es dir wenn rechtlich alles in Ordnung ist und dein Leben trotzdem auf einmal komplizierter geworden ist weil du irgendwo deine Nase reingesteckt hast?
Nämlich gar nix. Man muss für sich selber entscheiden welches Risiko man eingeht und wie weit man seinen Mund aufmacht.

So ist das nunmal leider im Leben.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

Und nochwas was das Thema Meinungsfreiheit und Redefreiheit angeht.

Anita hat selber jegliche Art von Kritik deaktiviert damit man mit ihr keinerlei Gespräche führen kann und ihre Arbeit bewerten bzw. kommentieren kann.
Sie tut genau das was du hier kritisierst. 

Sie teilt aus und kann nix einstecken.
Sie lässt ihre Arbeit nicht von anderen bewerten und lässt sich auf keine Gespräche ein.

Ein anständiger Dialog ist von ihrer Seite aus gar nicht mal erwünscht weil sie einfach nur ihre Sexismus/Feminismus Sache eiskalt durchziehen und viel Lärm machen möchte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und nochwas was das Thema Meinungsfreiheit und Redefreiheit angeht.
> 
> Anita hat selber jegliche Art von Kritik deaktiviert damit man mit ihr keinerlei Gespräche führen kann und ihre Arbeit bewerten bzw. kommentieren kann.
> Sie tut genau das was du hier kritisierst.
> ...



Fairerweise muss man hier dazu sagen, dass das Deaktivieren von YT-Kommentaren durchaus ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt ist, da der prozentuale Anteil an geistigem Dünnschiss dort ca. bei 95% liegt 
Die Kommentare dort bringen also wirklich niemandem etwas. Wie sie mit Diksussionen an anderer Stelle umgeht weiß ich nicht, in Rederunden oder an anderer öffentlicher Stelle, bei ihren TED-Talks etc. hat ihr ja noch nie jemand widersprochen


----------



## doomkeeper (31. August 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man hier dazu sagen, dass das Deaktivieren von YT-Kommentaren durchaus ein nachvollziehbarer Schritt ist, da der prozentuale Anteil an geistigem Dünnschiss dort ca. bei 95% liegt
> Die Kommentare dort bringen also wirklich niemandem etwas. Wie sie mit Diksussionen an anderer Stelle umgeht weiß ich nicht, in Rederunden oder an anderer öffentlicher Stelle, bei ihren TED-Talks etc. hat ihr ja noch nie jemand widersprochen



Das Ausblenden einer Wertungsfunktion und den Kommentaren soll fair sein?

Komisch... ging es doch hier auch darum dass Rede und Meinungsfreiheit gegeben sein sollte um ein faires Gespräch führen zu können oder nicht?
Denn selbst geistiger Dünnschiss ist eben trotzdem eine Meinung die respektiert werden sollte oder nicht? 

Youtube ist die große Platform auf die sie abgezielt hat und ausgerechnet dort lässt sie keine Kritik zu? 

Da muss man kein Genie sein um ihre eingeschränkte Sicht der Dinge erkennen zu können.
Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Ausblenden einer Wertungsfunktion und den Kommentaren soll fair sein?



Ob fair oder nicht, da es ihre eigenen Videos sind, ist es wohl ihr gutes Recht das zu tun, ganz egal was man davon hält. Und da nunmal fast jeder Kommentar unter ihren Videos aus Beleidigungen bestehen würde, finde ich den Schritt diese Funktion zu deaktivieren nachvollziehbar. 



> Komisch... ging es doch hier auch darum dass Rede und Meinungsfreiheit  gegeben sein sollte um ein faires Gespräch führen zu können oder nicht?
> Denn selbst geistiger Dünnschiss ist eben trotzdem eine Meinung die respektiert werden sollte oder nicht?



In die Meinungsfreiheit-Diskussion hab ich mich nicht eingeschaltet, ich hab also nie gesagt dass das meine Meinung ist 



> Da muss man kein Genie sein um ihre eingeschränkte Sicht der Dinge erkennen zu können.
> Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können



Imho Jein 
Das ist eben der Punkt, den wir vorher schon hatten und den wir etwas anders sehen. 
Auch wenn ihre Videos, Ansichten etc. übertrieben, polemisch und z.T. falsch sind, trägt sie sie sachlich, ruhig und in äußerlich seriöser Form vor. Und die Form muss dann eben imho auch die Kritik haben. In Youtube-Kommentaren würde man unter ihre Videos nur unsachliche Beleidigungen finden. Sie hatte die Funktion ja relativ lange aktiviert, da hat man das schön gesehen,


----------



## Worrel (31. August 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn dieser offiziell "unqualifizierte" aber sämtliche Medien anstichelt und eine Hetzkampagne startet um auf diesen Fehler aufmerksam zu machen dann ist das 100%ig der falsche Weg.


Solange sie damit aber gegen keine Gesetze verstößt (Anstiftung zu Straftaten, Beleidigung, ...), darf sie das.



> Niemand sagt etwas gegen eine außenstehende Meinung wenn diese auch ordentlich auf den Tisch gelegt wird.


Das wage ich einfach mal zu bezweifeln. Gibt genug Idioten da draussen, die auch bei einer sachlichen Meinung ausrasten können.



> Es ging ums Prinzip der Meinungsfreiheit und das ist völlig legitim.
> Du kannst auch persönlich zu deinem Chef gehen und ihm ins Gesicht sagen dass du ihn nicht ausstehen kann etc.
> Das wäre keine Beleidigung sondern nur deine persönliche Meinung oder nicht?


Sicher. Und deswegen kann er die dafür auch nicht anzeigen und du wirst nicht vom Staat dafür bestraft.



> War diese dumme Hetzkampagne ....


So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: Verlink doch mal bitte ein Video oder sonstwas von ihr mit einer Stelle, die wirklich einer "Hetzkampagne" zugeordnet werden kann. Das Video hier im Artikel ist diesbezüglich nämlich viel zu harmlos.



> Andere gehen mit mehr Herzblut an die Sache heran und fühlen sich eben persönlich angegriffen.


... oder sind halt zu empfindlich.  



> Reden kann jeder so viel er mag. Nur sollte man solchen Leuten keine Platform bieten um berühmt zu werden.


Und wie willst du das heutzutage  in Zeiten von Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, undundund unterbinden? Und wer soll entscheiden, wer denn bitte berühmt werden darf und wer nicht? Und wie lange wird es dauern, bis der Staat (natürlich nicht offiziell, das würde man ja nieeeee tun) in entsprechendem Kommitee seine Finger drin hat und unbequeme Querdenker quasi im Keim erstickt? Und selbst, wenn das hierzulande so umgesetzt werden würde, was kümmert das eine Anita S. in Amerika? Oder wenn das in Amiland umgesetzt würde: Wieso sollte sie dann nicht auswandern in ein Land, in dem sie berühmt sein darf? 



> Tja auch wenn man ungestraft öffentlich seine Meinung verkünden kann und zu 99% keinerlei rechtliche Konsequenzen zu erwarten braucht,
> gibt es eben noch eine Selbstjustiz die nicht überwacht werden kann.
> 
> Man muss im Leben eben aufpassen welche Dinge man von sich gibt und wie groß der Schaden letztendlich werden kann. Wenn sie nix in dieser Branche verloren hat dann
> hätte sie einfach nur den Mund halten müssen und ggf. paar Blogs bzw. paar Videos hochladen können um ihren Dampf abzulassen.


Aha. Deiner Meinung nach sollte man also das Maul halten, sobald man gegen Spinner ist, die Selbstjustiz als sinnvolles Mittel erachten? Gesellschaftlicher Rückschritt in die Steinzeit - und das findest du toll?



> Eine unqualifizierte Meinung ist eben eine unqualifizierte Meinung die kein Niveau besitzt.


Ein Versuch einer Definition, die den zu definierenden Begriff selbst enthält, macht keinen Sinn.



> Ich wiederhole mich hier nochmal und schreibe dass sie kein Redeverbot hat. Sie kann ja mit ihrer Familie darüber reden, mit Freunden usw.usf.
> niemand verbietet es ihr darüber zu reden.
> Wenn sie aber so öffentlich den Mund aufmacht und sämtliche Fakten verdreht dann richtet sie mit voller Absicht einen Schaden an und hetzt Massen an unwissenden Leute gegen die Branche auf.


Was jemand im privaten Kreis erzählt, hat null mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Der Begriff dreht sich ausschliesslich um Aussagen mit öffentlichem Publikum.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Anita hat selber jegliche Art von Kritik deaktiviert damit man mit ihr keinerlei Gespräche führen kann und ihre Arbeit bewerten bzw. kommentieren kann.
> Sie tut genau das was du hier kritisierst.


Und? Das ist zwar ein schlechter Diskussionsstil, ändert aber nichts daran, daß sie das Recht hat, ihre Meinung zu vertreten.


----------



## legion333 (1. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> doomkeeper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anita hat selber jegliche Art von Kritik deaktiviert damit man mit ihr keinerlei Gespräche führen kann und ihre Arbeit bewerten bzw. kommentieren kann.
> ...



Haben dann nicht die Youtube-Nutzer das gleiche Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, Kommentare unter ihre Videos zu schreiben? Da widersprichst du dir doch selbst...



Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist richtig: Meinungsfreiheit beinhaltet *auch *geistigen Dünnschiss, denn Meinungsfreiheit ist nicht an den Inhalt gebunden. Sobald sie das wäre, wäre es keine Meinungs*freiheit *mehr.
> 
> Meinungsfreiheit heißt eben genau das: Auch die unbequemen und unerwünschten Meinungen zulassen, die man eigentlich nicht akzeptieren will; auch Neonazis und sonstige Spinner reden lassen, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen wie zB "Aufrufen zu Straftaten"; auch Esoteriker Schwachsinn faseln lassen, solange kein Betrug begangen wird undundund





Natürlich sind unter YT-Kommentatoren immer viele "Hater" oder wie man sie denn nennen will, aber das dürfte doch dann für sie auch keinen Grund darstellen, die Funktion unter ihren Videos zu deaktivieren. Diesen (meist kleinen) Teil gibt es immer, aber deswegen muss man doch nicht allen die Möglichkeit zur direkten Kommunikation nehmen. Und erst recht wenn man so vorgeht wie die Sarkeesian sollte man mit entsprechenden Reaktionen rechnen können, sie kann von denen ja sogar noch weiter profitieren.


----------



## Worrel (1. September 2014)

legion333 schrieb:


> Haben dann nicht die Youtube-Nutzer das gleiche Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, Kommentare unter ihre Videos zu schreiben? Da widersprichst du dir doch selbst...


Wieso widerspreche ich mir da?

Meinungsfreiheit ist ein staatlich verbrieftes Recht.
Kommentare bei YT abzuschalten ist eine Funktion, die die Diskussion *an dieser Stelle* unmöglich macht.

Das ist etwas *völlig anderes*, denn wenn du deine Meinung nach staatlichem Recht nicht aussprechen darfst, darfst du das *nirgendwo*. Wenn du es doch tust, drohen Geld- oder Gefängnisstrafen.
Wenn jemand Kommentare für sein YT Video deaktiviert, darfst du deine Meinung aber immer noch über Facebook, Twitter, Blogs, YT Antwortvideos, E-Mails, Foren, Plakaten, Demonstrationen, Leserbrief in passenden Zeitschriften, ggfalls als Petition an geeigneter Stelle, an einem Informationsstand am Wochenmarkt oder jeder anderen auch nur denkbaren Stelle loswerden. 

Es wird gerne das Recht, seine Meinung zu sagen, damit verwechselt, daß jede Publikations Plattform und jeder potentielle Veranstaltungsort dazu gezwungen sei, jeden Gedankenmüll zuzulassen. Dem ist aber nicht so. Jeder Forenbetreiber, Wohnungsinhaber, Mieter, etc kann dich rausschmeissen, wenn ihm deine Meinung, Auftreten  oder Nase nicht passt.

Meinungsfreiheit heißt letztendlich nur, daß du für das bloße Sagen deiner Meinung nicht bestraft wirst. Mehr nicht, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Urbs11 (8. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9_MVPq1SJY
Hier nochmal was zum Thema.
So Leute wie Anita Sarkeesian reden nur Unsinn, Fakt ist das die Wahrheit genau andersherum ist.
Fakt ist Männer sind häufiger Opfer von Gewalt, nicht nur in der Realität sondern auch in der virtuellen Welt.


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9_MVPq1SJY


Schönes Video. 
SO muß man darauf antworten - nicht mit Morddrohungen.


----------



## Urbs11 (8. September 2014)

und hier ist mehr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x64cy3Bcr98

Nur Leider wird sich die Wahrheit und die Vernunft nie durchsetzen solange Menschen involviert sind.
Ich vermute mal Menschen wie Anita und die die ihr zustimmen, sie verteidigen, sind einfach zu verblendet, selbstgerecht und geldgeil um je zugeben zu können, daß sie falsch liegen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJeX6F-Q63I

Und mehr!


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schönes Video.
> SO muß man darauf antworten - nicht mit Morddrohungen.



merkwürdig, dass in dem video mit keinem wort auf eine eigentlich nicht zu übersehende tatsache eingegangen wird:
in ausnahmslos allen genannten beispielen werden die frauen, die hier als 'subjekte' _agieren_ (-im gegensatz zu den männlichen 'objekten'-) dennoch stark sexualisiert dargestellt. also ebenso wie in der opferrolle, die sie oftmals einnehmen.


----------



## legion333 (8. September 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> merkwürdig, dass in dem video mit keinem wort auf eine eigentlich nicht zu übersehende tatsache eingegangen wird:
> in ausnahmslos allen genannten beispielen werden die frauen, die hier als 'subjekte' _agieren_ (-im gegensatz zu den männlichen 'objekten'-) dennoch stark sexualisiert dargestellt. also ebenso wie in der opferrolle, die sie oftmals einnehmen.



Das ist doch eine gezielte Parodie, deshalb wird auch dort nur auf die eine Seite eingegangen. Steht extra nochmal in der Videobeschreibung. Und das ist doch die Sache, oberflächliche, klischeehafte, objektifizierte Darstellung gibt es bei beiden Geschlechtern, und das ist auch prinzipiell gar nichts schlimmes.


----------



## Urbs11 (12. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eqYEVYZgdo

Eine Frau die Argumente wirklich gut rüberbringen kann, eine die die Dinge richtig stellt!


----------



## Urbs11 (13. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp8tToFv-bA

Schön so Fakten mal von einer Frau angesprochen zu hören.
Viel besser als sie kann man die Emanzen und all die Spinner die die Genderreligion/ philosophie äh Wissenschaft, ja was denn nun, verteidigen, kaum widerlegen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. September 2014)

Das Interessante an der Sache ist ja, dass sie schrieb, dass sie sich bei der Polizei gemeldet hätte. Das Police Department weiß aber gar nichts davon: Aktuelles: Hat Anita Sarkeesian die Morddrohungen gefälscht?

Das klingt mittlerweile wirklich danach, als sei das alles von vorne bis hinten nur erfunden.


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. September 2014)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp8tToFv-bA
> 
> Schön so Fakten mal von einer Frau angesprochen zu hören.
> Viel besser als sie kann man die Emanzen und all die Spinner die die Genderreligion/ philosophie äh Wissenschaft, ja was denn nun, verteidigen, verteidigen, kaum wiederlegen!



Und wen wundert das?

Aufmerksamkeit und Kohle, darum geht es der werten Dame.

Unglaublich, wie viele darauf reingefallen sind.


----------



## Grelldor (14. Oktober 2014)

Hört Ihr euch alle eigentlich auch mal selber zu? Was für einen Dünnpfiff hier einige absondern ist der Oberhammer. BTT: Traurig, das sowas nötig ist, um grundlegene Diskussionen anzuregen. Zieht mal alle den Kopf ausm Arsch von Kanye West und den ganzen RTL2-Rappern und fangt an euch für das echte Leben zu interessieren...


----------



## BiJay (14. Oktober 2014)

Grelldor schrieb:


> Hört Ihr euch alle eigentlich auch mal selber zu? Was für einen Dünnpfiff hier einige absondern ist der Oberhammer. BTT: Traurig, das sowas nötig ist, um grundlegene Diskussionen anzuregen. Zieht mal alle den Kopf ausm Arsch von Kanye West und den ganzen RTL2-Rappern und fangt an euch für das echte Leben zu interessieren...



Und deine Zeilen sind qualitativ hochwertiger? Hier konsumieren bestimmt sehr wenige Kanye West oder RTL2. Dass hier von vielen überreagiert wurde, sollte wohl mittlerweile auch dem letzten klar geworden sein. Also schön den Ball flach halten und erst einmal tief durchatmen.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> merkwürdig, dass in dem video mit keinem wort auf eine eigentlich nicht zu übersehende tatsache eingegangen wird:
> in ausnahmslos allen genannten beispielen werden die frauen, die hier als 'subjekte' _agieren_ (-im gegensatz zu den männlichen 'objekten'-) dennoch stark sexualisiert dargestellt. also ebenso wie in der opferrolle, die sie oftmals einnehmen.


Das ändert nichts daran, daß es wesentlich angebrachter ist, auf ein einseitig dargestelltes Video mit einem einseitig dargestellten Video der Gegenseite zu antworten als mit Morddrohungen. (Auch wenn das inzwischen in diesem konkreten Fall in Frage gestellt/widerlegt ist)


----------

